# Official USMB Mafia Game #9: Battle for Cityville



## lulz

The good people of Cityville love their pleasant little hamlet.  But something strange is going on in the town as of late.  Money disappearing from the General Fund.  Strange lights in the sky.  People are acting strange and just a bit off.  While the Steering Committee for the town has had enough.  But not everyone agrees on what should be done.  In fact, everyone is certain that some people on this steering committee must be responsible for all the strangeness!  Kick them out before they have a chance to take over the town!.

Playerlist...

1. Wolfsister77
2. Nutz
3. Wake
4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
5. Avatar4321
6. House
7. FA_Q2
8. RosieS

People who are still playing politics(alive)
2. Nutz
4. AyeCan'tSeeYou
8. RosieS

Just too intense (dead)
House: Mafia Traitor Vigilante~Lynched Day 1
Wake: Town 2-Shot Sensor~Killed Night 1
FA_Q2: Town Roleblocker~Lynched D2
Wolfsister777: Town Vanilla~killed N2
Avatar4321:Serial Killer~Lynched D3


----------



## lulz

[01] VOTING METHOD: Votes must be in bold or in vote tags. example: Vote: lulz or VOTE: lulz.  If you do not bold your vote or place in a tag, it will not be counted. You do have to place votes on their own line but you do not have to unvote before casting another vote.

[02] LYNCH: Lynching will require a simple majority of votes. Once a player has reached the necessary majority, any attempts to unvote will be unheeded.

[03] NO LYNCH: You may vote: no lynch – unless it is deadline, majority votes of this kind are necessary to end the day without a death.

[04] DEADLINE: This game will have mandatory deadlines of, at most, (10 days). As the game whittles down its living membership deadlines may grow shorter. If I deem it necessary a player being replaced may extend the deadline.

[05] DEADLINE LYNCH RULES: A majority of votes are needed to lynch. If no player has a majority of votes cast against them when the deadline hits there will be no lynch. A no lynch can be achieved by half of the living players voting for a no lynch.

[06] NIGHT CHOICES: Night choices will be expected within 48 hours. If you do not inform me of a night choice you will forfeit it.

[07] LURKING AND NOT POSTING: Lurking is not an acceptable strategy in this game. Anyone who goes more than 48 hours without posting, without advance warning, will be prodded. Failure to post in the 24 hours following a prod will result in a player being replaced. Anyone receiving three prods will be force replaced. Mafia is a social contract.

[08] OUT OF THREAD COMMUNICATION: The game is not to be discussed outside the thread unless your role specifically states that you may do so – and then only in the manner stated in your role PM. Don’t quote any out-of-thread communications regarding this game in the thread, this includes role PMs.

[09] BAH POSTS ARE NOT ALLOWED: Once your dead, you're dead.

[10] TOO CLEVER BY HALF RULE: No small or hidden text or obscure codes. Don’t edit/delete previously submitted posts either.

[11] VACATION? LIMITED ACCESS? If you anticipate being unavailable for more than a 48-hour period, please post a notice to that effect in this game thread. Treat this game as a commitment. Be considerate – don’t leave us hanging.

[12] FALLIBILITY CLAUSE: Unlike other mods I am fallible. Please point out any mistakes I make.

[13] QUESTIONS: If you have any questions at all, please PM me or post the question in the thread.

[14] HUSH NOW, QUIET NOW: Excessive use of CAPS POSTING or spamming posts will not be allowed and may result in replacement or warning.

[15] GAMBLERS ANON: No bets, deals, promises, etc are allowed. Depending on the severity of one you may be modkilled or forceably replaced or warned.

[16] IF IT QUACKS LIKE A DUCK: If you fake breaking a rule, it could result in the same punishment as actually breaking the rule.

[17] FUN: Remember, it’s a game and it’s supposed to be fun. Be nice to your fellow players and your mod.

[18] I've reserved this color for any purposes I might choose. Don't use it or anything similar to it. If you use this color or if I deem you're impersonating the mod you may be warned, force replaced or modkilled.

[19] Rulez, Schmulz: I reserve the right to change the rules as needed.  If there is a rule change you will be notified in public.


----------



## lulz

The game will officially begin when I have 7/8 "confirm".  Role PM's are being sent now...

Please "confirm" by simply typing "confirm" in the thread...

Wake, House, Wolfsister77 Nutz, Avatar4321 ,FA_Q2 ,RosieS ,AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## House

Confirm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

/confirm


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

confirm


----------



## FA_Q2

confirm


----------



## Nutz

/confirm


----------



## RosieS

Confirm


----------



## Nutz

What are 'night' choices?


----------



## Avatar4321

Confirm


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> What are 'night' choices?



If you have a power role or ability you can use at night or if you are the scum and arranging a kill you have a deadline in which to pm the mod with your action.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> What are 'night' choices?



Night actions.

Night Action - MafiaWiki


----------



## Nutz

ty guys


----------



## lulz

OK GO!!!!  THE GAME IS AFOOT!


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote wolf
*
May as well find out now if she is town or not. It will be obvious soon.


----------



## Nutz

*Vote Wolf*

I have no idea what is going on, but what the hell, if the Mormon says to vote wolf, I will blindly follow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi all,

*Vote: Avi
*
OMGUS-Nutz that is oh my god you suck which is voting someone for voting you. 

The beginning of the game is RVS-random voting stage where we vote someone for any old silly reason just to get discussion going.

If you have any game play questions, just ask.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote wolf
> *
> May as well find out now if she is town or not. It will be obvious soon.



You know, one of these days I'm going to surprise you guys and not be so darn obvious, LOL.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote wolf
> *
> May as well find out now if she is town or not. It will be obvious soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, one of these days I'm going to surprise you guys and not be so darn obvious, LOL.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you will.


----------



## lulz

Cityville Is One Of Them!

VOTE COUNT~1.1
Wolfsister77-Avatar4321, Nutz (L-3)
Nutz
Wake
AyeCan'tSeeYou
Avatar4321-Wolfsister77 (L-4)
House
FA_Q2
RosieS

Not Voting: Wake, AyeCantSeeYou, House, FA_Q2, RosieS
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: I had a meatball sub from Capriotti's for Dinner.​


----------



## RosieS

*Vote: Wake
*
_Because he just has to be scum.
_
Regards from Rosie


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote: Nutz
*
For being new


----------



## House

[v]Aye[/v]

Because I can't see her posts yet.


----------



## House

House said:


> *Aye*
> 
> Because I can't see her posts yet.



EBWOP

~MOD NOTE~I'm going to count this vote because I can see your voting intent.  However I'll count it only this one time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: House

*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Wake
*
He hasn't even posted once yet. What's he hiding?


----------



## Avatar4321

Well we have almost all randomly voted and no one is coming off too scummy to me. Make some mistakes scum!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Well we have almost all randomly voted and no one is coming off too scummy to me. Make some mistakes scum!



They will. Give em time!


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Wake
> *
> He hasn't even posted once yet. What's he hiding?


You can vote twice?


----------



## Avatar4321

You can change your vote until someone is lynched


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: House
> *



That OMGUS is terribad.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wake
> *
> He hasn't even posted once yet. What's he hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> You can vote twice?
Click to expand...


When you vote again, your vote will change to whoever's name you put. You can vote as many times as you want.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
Click to expand...


So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
Click to expand...


A LIKELY STORY!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wake
> *
> He hasn't even posted once yet. What's he hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> You can vote twice?
Click to expand...


You can vote as many times as you wish. People change their votes all the time. The most important thing to remember is that once the hammer vote (the last vote to lynch someone) is cast, it can't be undone and that person is lynched at that point.

So, right now it takes a majority to lynch so 5 out of 8. It is important to keep track because if you cast the 4th vote, put someone at L-1(lynch minus one vote) you should announce it. If you intend to vote someone at L-1 you should announce intent to hammer and allow that person a chance to claim their role and give last reads. This is especially important to avoid lynching a PR (power role like cop or doctor) and it is especially important not to lynch to early before deadline because the more discussion we have, the easier it is to get scum to slip up.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
Click to expand...


it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?

*vote house*


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?
> 
> *vote house*
Click to expand...

I am still blindly following Avatar. 

*Vote House. *


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?
> 
> *vote house*
Click to expand...


Because that's what I do!

Why are you feigning ignorance of my playstyle?

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?
> 
> *vote house*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what I do!
> 
> Why are you feigning ignorance of my playstyle?
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
Click to expand...


nope. I just think it's mean. Besides we will go at it at least once this game so we may as well get it over with


----------



## Wolfsister77

You do realize Nutz, you could be blindly following scum. Avi has a way of fooling people as scum so be careful.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> You do realize Nutz, you could be blindly following scum. Avi has a way of fooling people as scum so be careful.


We will see.  I am not above blindly following him then being a Judas.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
Click to expand...


What? You don't know the truth unless you have to make it up as scum?


----------



## lulz

VOTE COUNT~1.2
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-FA_Q2 (L-4)
Wake-RosieS, Wolfsister77 (L-3)
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-House (L-4)
House-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, Nutz (L-2)
FA_Q2
RosieS

Not Voting: Wake,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: I had a meatball sub from Capriotti's for Lunch (Leftovers you see)​


----------



## Nutz

Vote *Wake*


----------



## Avatar4321

So the two leading wagons are house and wake. What do the two have in common?


----------



## Nutz

Are there any past games that are still online that I can look at to get a better idea of what is going on?


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> Are there any past games that are still online that I can look at to get a better idea of what is going on?


~mod note: basically what's going on is players were just randomly voting.  Randomly voting is usually just that: random, silly, and mostly just to get the game moving.  It's often referred to as the "RANDOM VOTING STAGE".  This goes on until something serious or suspicious happens in order to justify a "serious vote".  Once players start making "serious votes" and start asking more serious questions then you can tell that "RANDOM VOTING STAGE" has ended and the serious game has begun.

All previous games on usmessageboard are still available to be viewed.


----------



## Nutz

So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?


~mod note: I cannot comment on that.  You can also PM me questions or concerns you have about the game.


----------



## Nutz

lulz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?
> 
> 
> 
> ~mod note: I cannot comment on that.  You can also PM me questions or concerns you have about the game.
Click to expand...


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?


Yes.  

All the games here are in this forum (the Mafia Zone) and numbered.  I think that moon did exactly this that you are referring to - he made a statement about 'us' and/or 'them' that accidentally gave his alignment away.  That lead to a quick lynching of scum moon.  I think this was game 2 but I am not totally sure.  Some of the others might recall better as I was not playing yet.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> All the games here are in this forum (the Mafia Zone) and numbered.  I think that moon did exactly this that you are referring to - he made a statement about 'us' and/or 'them' that accidentally gave his alignment away.  That lead to a quick lynching of scum moon.  I think this was game 2 but I am not totally sure.  Some of the others might recall better as I was not playing yet.
Click to expand...

I will check it out, eventually.  Thanks for the response.

*Vote FA_Q2*


----------



## FA_Q2

*unvote*


Avatar4321 said:


> So the two leading wagons are house and wake. What do the two have in common?


Nothing that I can tell.

Nor do I think those are viable wagons... YET!


----------



## Nutz

Can I be the town drunk?


----------



## Wake

*Iz here.

Will get around to this in time.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> *Iz here.
> 
> Will get around to this in time.


what does that mean?


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iz here.
> 
> Will get around to this in time.
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
Click to expand...


I cannot discuss ongoing games, be they here or offline.

The game of Mafia is an entirely different frontier.

You have to try and find out who the liars in your midst are, and doing so requires you to use a vast arsenal of tactics to hopefully pry apart the truth. What you are doing at this very moment—asking me a question in order to understand a player better, in order to discern whether I'm good or evil—is a start. 

Would I be correct in assuming that you are brand-spanking new to Mafia, Nutz?


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iz here.
> 
> Will get around to this in time.
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot discuss ongoing games, be they here or offline.
> 
> The game of Mafia is an entirely different frontier.
> 
> You have to try and find out who the liars in your midst are, and doing so requires you to use a vast arsenal of tactics to hopefully pry apart the truth. What you are doing at this very moment—asking me a question in order to understand a player better, in order to discern whether I'm good or evil—is a start.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming that you are brand-spanking new to Mafia, Nutz?
Click to expand...

Well yes, I am new.  Have no clue as to what is going on, but trying to entertain myself and be respectful to the game.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iz here.
> 
> Will get around to this in time.
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot discuss ongoing games, be they here or offline.
> 
> The game of Mafia is an entirely different frontier.
> 
> You have to try and find out who the liars in your midst are, and doing so requires you to use a vast arsenal of tactics to hopefully pry apart the truth. What you are doing at this very moment—asking me a question in order to understand a player better, in order to discern whether I'm good or evil—is a start.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming that you are brand-spanking new to Mafia, Nutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes, I am new.  Have no clue as to what is going on, but trying to entertain myself and be respectful to the game.
Click to expand...


That's good.

In a nutshell, you have to try and find the impostors. But, who's lying? If you are a member of the Town—barring any powerful abilities—all you have is your voice and your vote, and your willingness to work with others to try and lynch the player you think is most suspicious to you.

is my demeanor somehow off? Is my tone too subtle? Do you think I've said anything in this game to manipulate your thought and subvert your actions? Should you press me for more information? What am I up to...?

If you stick around we'll show you the ropes.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Iz here.
> 
> Will get around to this in time.
> 
> 
> 
> what does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot discuss ongoing games, be they here or offline.
> 
> The game of Mafia is an entirely different frontier.
> 
> You have to try and find out who the liars in your midst are, and doing so requires you to use a vast arsenal of tactics to hopefully pry apart the truth. What you are doing at this very moment—asking me a question in order to understand a player better, in order to discern whether I'm good or evil—is a start.
> 
> Would I be correct in assuming that you are brand-spanking new to Mafia, Nutz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes, I am new.  Have no clue as to what is going on, but trying to entertain myself and be respectful to the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's good.
> 
> In a nutshell, you have to try and find the impostors. But, who's lying? If you are a member of the Town—barring any powerful abilities—all you have is your voice and your vote, and your willingness to work with others to try and lynch the player you think is most suspicious to you.
> 
> is my demeanor somehow off? Is my tone too subtle? Do you think I've said anything in this game to manipulate your thought and subvert your actions? Should you press me for more information? What am I up to...?
> 
> If you stick around we'll show you the ropes.
Click to expand...

I am giving it an enthusiastic chance!  Slow start...but I can understand that.  For some reason, I thought it was more like D&D.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There's usually more players and that helps it move at a quicker pace. You should read some of the other games. It will help you figure out how it's been done before.


----------



## Nutz

I am trying to be nice to everyone...it is giving me a headache!  Let's lynch someone.

*Vote Avatar*


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> I am trying to be nice to everyone...it is giving me a headache!  Let's lynch someone.
> 
> *Vote Avatar*


LOL.

I want to be nice... lets lynch someone 

Already double talking.  Avatar DOES have a nasty habit of dying early


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> *unvote*
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the two leading wagons are house and wake. What do the two have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that I can tell.
> 
> Nor do I think those are viable wagons... YET!
Click to expand...


Their avatars


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to be nice to everyone...it is giving me a headache!  Let's lynch someone.
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I want to be nice... lets lynch someone
> 
> Already double talking.  Avatar DOES have a nasty habit of dying early
Click to expand...


Yeah cause I piss people off


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to be nice to everyone...it is giving me a headache!  Let's lynch someone.
> 
> *Vote Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I want to be nice... lets lynch someone
> 
> Already double talking.  Avatar DOES have a nasty habit of dying early
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah cause I piss people off
Click to expand...

naw.  You usually are not abrasive at all.  Instead you sound to damn reasonable.  Very suspicious


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?
> 
> *vote house*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what I do!
> 
> Why are you feigning ignorance of my playstyle?
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope. I just think it's mean. Besides we will go at it at least once this game so we may as well get it over with
Click to expand...


Is mean scummy?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You don't know the truth unless you have to make it up as scum?
Click to expand...


That has to be about the dumbest post I've ever seen from Aye.

You need to learn what the term "tongue in cheek" means.

The paranoia in this post is overwhelming, though.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> So if I were to say something like...."I sure wish you made me a bad guy, it seems like it would be more entertaining," would be a tell?



No, that's WIFOM.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You don't know the truth unless you have to make it up as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has to be about the dumbest post I've ever seen from Aye.
> 
> You need to learn what the term "tongue in cheek" means.
> 
> The paranoia in this post is overwhelming, though.
Click to expand...


Paranoia? Where do you get that from my response? I'm far from being paranoid! Maybe the one that's paranoid is you.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a likely story. So why are you bullying a sleeping woman?
> 
> *vote house*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that's what I do!
> 
> Why are you feigning ignorance of my playstyle?
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope. I just think it's mean. Besides we will go at it at least once this game so we may as well get it over with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is mean scummy?
Click to expand...


no not necessarily, but I don't have a better read at the moment


----------



## Avatar4321

Aren't we all paranoid?

except some of you are really out to get us


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Aye
*
Too reactionary.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FOS: Avi

Not reactionary enough.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.





Wolfsister77 said:


> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.





That's gotta be town Wolfie.


----------



## RosieS

Just posting to show I am not hiding.

Some Scum hide.

I am not hiding.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.



And saying nothing would be better? If I had let it slide, I'd be called scum for staying silent. Damned if I do, Damned if I don't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
Click to expand...


No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
Click to expand...


And what have I done to deserve a townread right now?

.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
Click to expand...


Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Did someone say you were hiding?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
Click to expand...


So aye is houses buddy?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aye is houses buddy?
Click to expand...


It's possible but House is a pretty abrasive scumhunter as town. So we'll see which one he is soon enough.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aye is houses buddy?
Click to expand...


Totes brah.

Totes.

You busted us both on the very first day.

Grats.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
Click to expand...


You need to read up on the definition of buddying.

Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aye is houses buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible but House is a pretty abrasive *abusive* scumhunter as town. So we'll see which one he is soon enough.
Click to expand...


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
Click to expand...


It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aye is houses buddy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible but House is a pretty abrasive *abusive* scumhunter as town. So we'll see which one he is soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya.
Click to expand...


Good catch.


----------



## lulz

VOTE COUNT~1.3
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-
Wake-RosieS,   (L-4)
AyeCan'tSeeYou- Wolfsister77 (L-4)
Avatar4321-House, Nutz (L-3)
House-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, (L-3)
FA_Q2-
RosieS-

Not Voting: Wake, FA_Q2
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Soup n' Sandwiches For Dinner​


----------



## Nutz

Townreading, buddying, VC????


----------



## Wolfsister77

VC=vote count

townreading means House thinks I'm town this game and not scum

giving reads like that is part of the game

Here's buddying: Buddying - MafiaWiki


----------



## Wolfsister77

http://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?tit ... e_to_Mafia

http://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?tit ... e_At_Mafia

http://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?tit ... reviations

http://wiki.mafiascum.net/index.php?tit ... y:Glossary


----------



## lulz

~Thanks Wolfsister77!  Those are some good links!  Nutz take a quick look through those.  They're awesome.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.


Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Aye
> *
> Too reactionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOS: Avi
> 
> Not reactionary enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
Click to expand...


Your manipulation is far more subtle.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree that Aye's posts don't sound very relaxed like everyone else's so far. She may be scum or just reaction testing. Hard to say for sure but worth investigating.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gotta be town Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your manipulation is far more subtle.
Click to expand...


I like to manipulate behind the scenes rather than right out in the open like you do.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your manipulation is far more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to manipulate behind the scenes rather than right out in the open like you do.
Click to expand...


Precisely.  Giving 2 people the same reads for opposite reactions isn't very "behind the scenes".


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.

FoS: Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't have be 'town' Wolfie. It can be scum Wolfie teaming up with scum House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your manipulation is far more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to manipulate behind the scenes rather than right out in the open like you do.
Click to expand...

How can you manipulate behind the scenes.  I thought PM's were prohibited.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
Click to expand...


idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.

Would scum be so blatant?


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your manipulation is far more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to manipulate behind the scenes rather than right out in the open like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you manipulate behind the scenes.  I thought PM's were prohibited.
Click to expand...


You're adorable.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.
> 
> Would scum be so blatant?
Click to expand...


Not sure but it seems odd.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.
> 
> Would scum be so blatant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seems odd.
Click to expand...


There's more than one reason to do things, sometimes.

So... what are your reads, thus far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, House likes to bus the shit out of his buddies for towncred. He's buddying me though, so that's something to watch out for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read up on the definition of buddying.
> 
> Hint: Townreading someone != buddying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell. Titus likes to accuse me of buddying when I'm town just being friendly to people. The term is overused. But seriously, why are you townreading me so soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your manipulation is far more subtle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to manipulate behind the scenes rather than right out in the open like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you manipulate behind the scenes.  I thought PM's were prohibited.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about PM's?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.
> 
> Would scum be so blatant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seems odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's more than one reason to do things, sometimes.
> 
> So... what are your reads, thus far?
Click to expand...


Nutz seems pretty relaxed for a first time player, leaning town there. I'm a little suspicious of Aye for being antagonistic and Avi for being so passive and kind of hands off so far.

Wake, Rosie, and FA are null.

You are leaning town so far but that probably means you are scum because I can't read you for shit for some reason even though I think I can, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.


----------



## Nutz

people aren't posting enough.


----------



## House

Aye
Avi
Wake
----- Line of Lynchability -----
Wolfsister77
Nutz
FA_Q2
RosieS

These names are posted in no particular order either above or below the line.  

I don't like what I've read from Aye & Avi, and I haven't seen enough from Wake to bump him below the line.

Wolf seems to be playing a townish game.  It's not a lot to go on yet, but enough to earn her a pass for D1
Nutz, I agree is far to carefree to be newbscum.
FA-Q2 also has a relaxed demeanor.  He's either town or very comfortable playing scum.
Rosie... I don't care to lynch today.


----------



## House

far too* carefree

/sigh


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.


Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
Click to expand...


I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh


  I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.


----------



## Nutz

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
Click to expand...

No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

In general, new scum players are a lot more nervous so nervousness is a reliable newbscum tell. A very relaxed new player is more likely to be town. Not always but more likely.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
Click to expand...


You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?

I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> In general, new scum players are a lot more nervous so nervousness is a reliable newbscum tell. A very relaxed new player is more likely to be town. Not always but more likely.


Okay...I guess that is good for me


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
Click to expand...


Scum pay a lot more attention to detail than town does in general usually to avoid making a mistake. Town is more likely to wing it in a game. Again, this isn't a set rule but usually a good way to read inattentiveness.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
Click to expand...

Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Reads:

House, Nutz-leaning town

Avi/Aye-null to leaning scum

Wake, Rosie, FA-need to see more


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
Click to expand...


Ever hear of process of elimination?

If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.

Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.

However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the fact that I had to go look at the playerlist to remember everyone here is either an indication that people aren't posting enough or that I'm super tired and dealing with fuzzy brain right now. Or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
Click to expand...


Townhunting doesn't hurt though. We need to be able to figure out town to narrow down who the scum are. So I want to know who the townies are so I don't mislynch anyone. It's also good to work with your townreads to compare reads and scumhunt better. IF they are in fact town. Really good scum players can look like town but it's super hard to pull of a really hard core town game if you are scum.


----------



## House

House said:


> Aye
> Avi
> Wake
> ----- Line of Lynchability -----
> Wolfsister77
> Nutz
> FA_Q2
> RosieS
> 
> These names are posted in no particular order either above or below the line.
> 
> I don't like what I've read from Aye & Avi, and I haven't seen enough from Wake to bump him below the line.
> 
> *Wolf seems to be playing a townish game.  It's not a lot to go on yet, but enough to earn her a pass for D1*
> Nutz, I agree is far to carefree to be newbscum.
> FA-Q2 also has a relaxed demeanor.  He's either town or very comfortable playing scum.
> Rosie... I don't care to lynch today.



The bolded line is a good example of a scummy townread, looking back on it, because I left myself an opening to back out of it later.

Considering this is D1, such things are to be expected because we can't really be certain of anything at the beginning of the game.  If you see a townread like that later on in the game, be skeptical.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> far too* carefree
> 
> /sigh
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...thinking you are scum too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of process of elimination?
> 
> If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.
> 
> Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.
> 
> However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"
Click to expand...

Are there only 3 scum?


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of process of elimination?
> 
> If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.
> 
> Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.
> 
> However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there only 3 scum?
Click to expand...


We don't know.  There are likely 2-3 in an 8 player game.

A good rule of thumb is square root of playerlist = scum.


----------



## Nutz

The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning. 

But I still think wolfsis is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably be care free if I were scum...it adds to the entertainment and enigma factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not but o.k. why do you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of process of elimination?
> 
> If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.
> 
> Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.
> 
> However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there only 3 scum?
Click to expand...


That would be a lot for a game this size. I'm guessing 2.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.



Do you think I am scum, too?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.



That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.
Click to expand...


Apparently, Nutz thinks having to refer to the OP to get a list of players is scummy.

I also referred to the OP for a list of the players, so I want to know if Nutz also considers me scum for doing the same thing he's scumreading you for.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, Nutz thinks having to refer to the OP to get a list of players is scummy.
> 
> I also referred to the OP for a list of the players, so I want to know if Nutz also considers me scum for doing the same thing he's scumreading you for.
Click to expand...


Well, I do that a lot in games so meh.........................


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, Nutz thinks having to refer to the OP to get a list of players is scummy.
> 
> I also referred to the OP for a list of the players, so I want to know if Nutz also considers me scum for doing the same thing he's scumreading you for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I do that a lot in games so meh.........................
Click to expand...


A lot of people do, which is what I'm trying to illustrate.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, Nutz thinks having to refer to the OP to get a list of players is scummy.
> 
> I also referred to the OP for a list of the players, so I want to know if Nutz also considers me scum for doing the same thing he's scumreading you for.
Click to expand...

You both may be scum. You two seem to be trying to steer the reads


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of process of elimination?
> 
> If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.
> 
> Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.
> 
> However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there only 3 scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a lot for a game this size. I'm guessing 2.
Click to expand...


I think you're right.

3 scum would be a 1 day MyLo if we mislynch on D1.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it, no need to read townies...if you read scum, it is a given that the rest are considered to be townies. But you guys are the experienced ones...I am learning.
> 
> But I still think wolfsis is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bad read because what have I done that is scummy? And yes, you have to read everyone in a game to determine their alignment and you should be assessing their motives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, Nutz thinks having to refer to the OP to get a list of players is scummy.
> 
> I also referred to the OP for a list of the players, so I want to know if Nutz also considers me scum for doing the same thing he's scumreading you for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You both may be scum. You two seem to be trying to steer the reads
Click to expand...


It's town's job to try to get scum lynched.  What you need to look for is whether we are trying to sell our case (townie) or manipulate others (scummy).


----------



## Nutz

Not to mention you two are getting pretty defensive because a newbie that barely knows what is going on thinks you are scum.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Not to mention you two are getting pretty defensive because a newbie that barely knows what is going on thinks you are scum.



Maybe that newbie should provide clear reasons instead of an abstract excuse, so we wouldn't have to ask.

Also, telling you why your read is bad isn't defensive.  It's educational.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.



That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention you two are getting pretty defensive because a newbie that barely knows what is going on thinks you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that newbie should provide clear reasons instead of an abstract excuse, so we wouldn't have to ask.
> 
> Also, telling you why your read is bad isn't defensive.  It's educational.
Click to expand...

Is that a requirement?


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention you two are getting pretty defensive because a newbie that barely knows what is going on thinks you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that newbie should provide clear reasons instead of an abstract excuse, so we wouldn't have to ask.
> 
> Also, telling you why your read is bad isn't defensive.  It's educational.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a requirement?
Click to expand...


If you want people to help you lynch your scumspect, it is.


----------



## House

Nutz consider this...

If somebody says "so and so is scum because of [reason that does not make sense to you]", would you be likely to agree with them?

If you wouldn't, why would you expect others to vote for someone you suspect of being scum when they disagree with _your_ reasons?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.
Click to expand...


I figured you were trying to help the new player like I was.


----------



## Wolfsister77

-Read a person's post and ask yourself these questions:

-Is this something scum would say or benefit from?

-Is this something town would say or benefit from?

-Do I agree with it?

And see where that takes you.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz consider this...
> 
> If somebody says "so and so is scum because of [reason that does not make sense to you]", would you be likely to agree with them?
> 
> If you wouldn't, why would you expect others to vote for someone you suspect of being scum when they disagree with _your_ reasons?


Given that you guys already know each others style of play and I am a newbie...I don't think anyone is gonna listen to my accusations or take them seriously.  At this point, I am nothing more than the town idiot...and a follower simply throwing darts in an effort to allow other town members to get a better read.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured you were trying to help the new player like I was.
Click to expand...


You're reading me right for once.

This concerns me. I usually take pleasure in WIFOMing you as either alignment.

I'm unsettled.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz consider this...
> 
> If somebody says "so and so is scum because of [reason that does not make sense to you]", would you be likely to agree with them?
> 
> If you wouldn't, why would you expect others to vote for someone you suspect of being scum when they disagree with _your_ reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you guys already know each others style of play and I am a newbie...I don't think anyone is gonna listen to my accusations or take them seriously.  At this point, I am nothing more than the town idiot...and a follower simply throwing darts in an effort to allow other town members to get a better read.
Click to expand...


Don't sell yourself short.  You won't improve if you make excuses to not apply yourself, and others may wind up thinking you're scum for it.

Apply yourself, get some scum lynches under your belt, and you'll grow from there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured you were trying to help the new player like I was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're reading me right for once.
> 
> This concerns me. I usually take pleasure in WIFOMing you as either alignment.
> 
> I'm unsettled.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.................................not sure what to make of that honestly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz consider this...
> 
> If somebody says "so and so is scum because of [reason that does not make sense to you]", would you be likely to agree with them?
> 
> If you wouldn't, why would you expect others to vote for someone you suspect of being scum when they disagree with _your_ reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you guys already know each others style of play and I am a newbie...I don't think anyone is gonna listen to my accusations or take them seriously.  At this point, I am nothing more than the town idiot...and a follower simply throwing darts in an effort to allow other town members to get a better read.
Click to expand...


I listen to everyone. It doesn't matter how long they've been playing.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured you were trying to help the new player like I was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're reading me right for once.
> 
> This concerns me. I usually take pleasure in WIFOMing you as either alignment.
> 
> I'm unsettled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.................................not sure what to make of that honestly.
Click to expand...


That's better... or are you trying to appease me?

(That's the proper usage of the word)


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes two of us, and I'm surprised that you haven't had anything to say about me in these exchanges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figured you were trying to help the new player like I was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're reading me right for once.
> 
> This concerns me. I usually take pleasure in WIFOMing you as either alignment.
> 
> I'm unsettled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.................................not sure what to make of that honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's better... or are you trying to appease me?
> 
> (That's the proper usage of the word)
Click to expand...


Nope, I have no interest in appeasing anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, the rest of you besides Nutz, House, and myself should post.


----------



## RosieS

So how would two Scum play it?

Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?

How are the two Scum behaving?

Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?

Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Which reminds me - did the Scum have time before the game? I don't think so- so that means one Scum doesn't know the other until the first Night.

We will get better Scumreads after Night 1 then.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Why would you take revenge on me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Which reminds me - did the Scum have time before the game? I don't think so- so that means one Scum doesn't know the other until the first Night.
> 
> We will get better Scumreads after Night 1 then.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Every game I've ever played has allowed scum to talk pregame and the role PM's always say who the other scum in the game are.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take revenge on me?
Click to expand...


I have no reason to.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take revenge on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

You will...

*Vote Rosie  *


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take revenge on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will...
> 
> *Vote Rosie  *
Click to expand...


Nah. After your first half dozen times of being lynched you get used to it.

Just don't go tossing me under any bus. 

I am not getting Scumreads.

Time to post Aye, FA_Q2, Avatar and Wake!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Which reminds me - did the Scum have time before the game? I don't think so- so that means one Scum doesn't know the other until the first Night.
> 
> We will get better Scumreads after Night 1 then.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



How do you know the scum don't know each other?

Was this pointed out by the mod?  Because if it was, I didn't see it.


----------



## House

lulz said:


> [18] I've reserved this color for any purposes I might choose. Don't use it or anything similar to it. If you use this color or if I deem you're impersonating the mod you may be warned, force replaced or modkilled.



Oh shit, we're all going to be modkilled!

Oh, and I still haven't found a peep about scum not knowing who the other scum are.  It sounds like RosieS knows more than she should.  She's smart enough to know that scum have their partner's name in the role pm unless the mod specifically omits it due to mechanics.

[v]RosieS[/v]


----------



## House

*Vote: RosieS*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: RosieS*

L-2 just an FYI but this wagon needs to happen.


----------



## RosieS

Oh puhleeze.

Yeah, show the noob what not to do.

Sheesh.

Can't wait to search out real Scum...just lynch whoever.

I have gone on and on about strategy before - not one of you three gets it.

Can't instruct unlearnables.

Lynch me now and Scum laffs their butts off. Believe it.

Will the Scum vote to L-1 and hammer? We will see.

BTW- not posting in Dead Zone this time. Do Dead without me.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Oh puhleeze.
> 
> Yeah, show the noob what not to do.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Can't wait to search out real Scum...just lynch whoever.
> 
> I have gone on and on about strategy before - not one of you three gets it.
> 
> Can't instruct unlearnables.
> 
> Lynch me now and Scum laffs their butts off. Believe it.
> 
> Will the Scum vote to L-1 and hammer? We will see.
> 
> BTW- not posting in Dead Zone this time. Do Dead without me.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Ya know, rosie...I sort of believe you...and notice how quick those two are ready to lynch you....hmmm,  what are your reads.  I still think wolfsister is scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.
> 
> Would scum be so blatant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure but it seems odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's more than one reason to do things, sometimes.
> 
> So... what are your reads, thus far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz seems pretty relaxed for a first time player, leaning town there. I'm a little suspicious of Aye for being antagonistic and Avi for being so passive and kind of hands off so far.
> 
> Wake, Rosie, and FA are null.
> 
> You are leaning town so far but that probably means you are scum because I can't read you for shit for some reason even though I think I can, LOL.
Click to expand...


I am playing three games at the moment and there has barely been any activity here.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting to show I am not hiding.
> 
> Some Scum hide.
> 
> I am not hiding.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post tells me she is worried about something no one has even accused her of yet.
> 
> FoS: Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idk, I don't think I want to lynch there today.
> 
> Would scum be so blatant?
Click to expand...


She has been in the past.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Ya know, rosie...I sort of believe you...and *notice how quick those two are ready to lynch you*....hmmm,  what are your reads.  I still think wolfsister is scum.



Ask yourself why they could be in a hurry to lynch someone when the game just got started.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to look back at the playerlist unless you need the names of townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need the names of townies if you're going to provide reads on them, aren't you?
> 
> I went back to the OP to get the list of names as well.  Am I scum for admitting to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares if someone is town...we are looking for scum, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of process of elimination?
> 
> If you read somebody as town, you're taking a stance that you can be held accountable for if you later decide to vote them.  You'll need to have good reason to do so.
> 
> Scum don't want to read townies as town unless they can do so in a way they can back out of, because it makes it harder to mislynch.them later.
> 
> However, they have to toss out town reads because it'd be far too easy to find scum simply by saying, "Hey, you never townread ANYBODY, you must be scum!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there only 3 scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know.  There are likely 2-3 in an 8 player game.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is square root of playerlist = scum.
Click to expand...


It's prob two. A 3 scum game with 8 players would put us game ending scenario day two with mislynch.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, rosie...I sort of believe you...and *notice how quick those two are ready to lynch you*....hmmm,  what are your reads.  I still think wolfsister is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why they could be in a hurry to lynch someone when the game just got started.
Click to expand...

Yeah...but you are suspect too...you are leading me but have made no reads.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.



Which is the reason I haven't cleared you yet


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take revenge on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will...
> 
> *Vote Rosie  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. After your first half dozen times of being lynched you get used to it.
> 
> Just don't go tossing me under any bus.
> 
> I am not getting Scumreads.
> 
> Time to post Aye, FA_Q2, Avatar and Wake!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Only scum can toss each other under the bus. That was either a scum slip or you are misusing the term again.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how would two Scum play it?
> 
> Buddy? The stronger bus the weaker? One lead and one follow?
> 
> How are the two Scum behaving?
> 
> Perhaps we can't know yet because they are quiet on purpose?
> 
> Nutz - I usually take revenge but cannot this time. Muhahaha!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you take revenge on me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no reason to.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will...
> 
> *Vote Rosie  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. After your first half dozen times of being lynched you get used to it.
> 
> Just don't go tossing me under any bus.
> 
> I am not getting Scumreads.
> 
> Time to post Aye, FA_Q2, Avatar and Wake!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only scum can toss each other under the bus. That was either a scum slip or you are misusing the term again.
Click to expand...

Hmmm...and she is implicating me in the process.  Clever?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, rosie...I sort of believe you...and *notice how quick those two are ready to lynch you*....hmmm,  what are your reads.  I still think wolfsister is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why they could be in a hurry to lynch someone when the game just got started.
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask me? Where did I say I wanted to lynch right now? I said I wanted a wagon on Rosie.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.

FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.

Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.

Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.

House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the reason I haven't cleared you yet
Click to expand...


You probably won't for awhile then because I'm not making this game uncomfortable for new players.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the reason I haven't cleared you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably won't for awhile then because I'm not making this game uncomfortable for new players.
Click to expand...

Don't hold back on my account...that sort of defeats the purpose of entertaining me and yourself.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.


Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors. 

Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
Click to expand...


Not that I've noticed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
Click to expand...


Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the reason I haven't cleared you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably won't for awhile then because I'm not making this game uncomfortable for new players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't hold back on my account...that sort of defeats the purpose of entertaining me and yourself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, in past town games on this site, I've gotten in huge nasty fights with people and threaten to quit, etc. It isn't something I have any interest in doing again. I'd rather keep it to the game and not the personal shit. People expect me to fight in every game or I'm not town but I'm simply not interested in that. It doesn't make me scum.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-You haven't seen me get defensive in this thread yet. I'm being very patient and restrained compared to my normal town play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the reason I haven't cleared you yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably won't for awhile then because I'm not making this game uncomfortable for new players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't hold back on my account...that sort of defeats the purpose of entertaining me and yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, in past town games on this site, I've gotten in huge nasty fights with people and threaten to quit, etc. It isn't something I have any interest in doing again. I'd rather keep it to the game and not the personal shit. People expect me to fight in every game or I'm not town but I'm simply not interested in that. It doesn't make me scum.
Click to expand...

I am one of the most idiotic, nasty posters on this forum. Trust me, you can't make me feel uncomfortable or upset me. Hell, as I said earlier, I am just being nice because I am a noob,.


----------



## RosieS

Aha. The lawyer pulls back on a stupid tactic.

Put together enuff of those and there is winning town strategy.

Because Heaven knows this group loves killing fellow townies!

How come you read House as town?  He just set off my FOS.

What makes YOU not Scum, House?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
Click to expand...


He wasn't holding back with me.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Aha. The lawyer pulls back on a stupid tactic.
> 
> Put together enuff of those and there is winning town strategy.
> 
> Because Heaven knows this group loves killing fellow townies!
> 
> How come you read House as town?  He just set off my FOS.
> 
> What makes YOU not Scum, House?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



How can I pull back on a stupid tactic I never pushed forward?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't holding back with me.
Click to expand...


BS, He hasn't gone after you nearly as hard as he has in other games and certainly not to the point where you can legitimately townread him but not me because you say I'm too restrained. That's contradictory, and very scummy. You show me where's he's not held back with you in this game. 

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't holding back with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, He hasn't gone after you nearly as hard as he has in other games and certainly not to the point where you can legitimately townread him but not me because you say I'm too restrained. That's contradictory, and very scummy. You show me where's he's not held back with you in this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
Click to expand...


You could start with the post I quoted  stating it was town house. Why does it bother you so much that you are null at this point to me?

Normally you are content with being patient. But you clearly really want me to town read you while we are still early in this game. Why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't holding back with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, He hasn't gone after you nearly as hard as he has in other games and certainly not to the point where you can legitimately townread him but not me because you say I'm too restrained. That's contradictory, and very scummy. You show me where's he's not held back with you in this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start with the post I quoted  stating it was town house. Why does it bother you so much that you are null at this point to me?
> 
> Normally you are content with being patient. But you clearly really want me to town read you while we are still early in this game. Why?
Click to expand...


I don't care if you townread me or not. I care if you give contradictory reads because that's extremely scummy to me when you clear one person who likes to fight as town and isn't fighting but not the other who fights as town and isn't fighting.

Only scum have to fabricate reads on townies.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I've noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't holding back with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, He hasn't gone after you nearly as hard as he has in other games and certainly not to the point where you can legitimately townread him but not me because you say I'm too restrained. That's contradictory, and very scummy. You show me where's he's not held back with you in this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start with the post I quoted  stating it was town house. Why does it bother you so much that you are null at this point to me?
> 
> Normally you are content with being patient. But you clearly really want me to town read you while we are still early in this game. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you townread me or not. I care if you give contradictory reads because that's extremely scummy to me when you clear one person who likes to fight as town and isn't fighting but not the other who fights as town and isn't fighting.
> 
> Only scum have to fabricate reads on townies.
Click to expand...


But again, He was fighting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is House a townread to you? He's being restrained like I am and has even admitted it. So why are you clearing him for holding back but not me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't holding back with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS, He hasn't gone after you nearly as hard as he has in other games and certainly not to the point where you can legitimately townread him but not me because you say I'm too restrained. That's contradictory, and very scummy. You show me where's he's not held back with you in this game.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could start with the post I quoted  stating it was town house. Why does it bother you so much that you are null at this point to me?
> 
> Normally you are content with being patient. But you clearly really want me to town read you while we are still early in this game. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if you townread me or not. I care if you give contradictory reads because that's extremely scummy to me when you clear one person who likes to fight as town and isn't fighting but not the other who fights as town and isn't fighting.
> 
> Only scum have to fabricate reads on townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But again, He was fighting.
Click to expand...


Nope, I just searched. That's mild for House and you know it.


----------



## Avatar4321

I feel like you are trying to force a fight with me to get me to town read you. It makes me seriously suspicious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I feel like you are trying to force a fight with me to get me to town read you. It makes me seriously suspicious.



Nope, It's called playing the game. You can't explain your townread on House and don't like me questioning you about it so you are going to try to turn things around on me. Again, I don't give a shit if you townread me. I give a shit if you do something scummy. And your read on House isn't genuine and your reacting badly to my pressuring you over it.


----------



## Avatar4321

You don't care and yet you've talked about nothing else since we started this conversation. I've already told you why I think house is town already. Saying I haven't makes no sense whatsoever.

It seems like you are reaching to justify a vote for me and conveniently move off rosie when people started asking questions about your rosie vote.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. The lawyer pulls back on a stupid tactic.
> 
> Put together enuff of those and there is winning town strategy.
> 
> Because Heaven knows this group loves killing fellow townies!
> 
> How come you read House as town?  He just set off my FOS.
> 
> What makes YOU not Scum, House?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I pull back on a stupid tactic I never pushed forward?
Click to expand...


The tactic that occurred when you were not here you pulled back on.

Everyone knows you were not participating.


The reason I suspect House is he was quiet about being at L-3 his own self, and then jumped on Nutz's accusation really quick.

Nervous Scum relieved to redirect.

We've all BTDT except for Nutz.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My reads right now: 

Every player is SCUM except me. I know I'm town, scum knows I'm town, so to hell with those of you that think or insinuate I'm not. What you think doesn't matter to me. I'm not going to buddy up with anyone, especially when I have no idea of what alignment anyone else is.

So my game play isn't like it was in other games, right? 





Since when am I required to play exactly as I have in the past? My game play is evolving; like it or not. If it bothers some so much, maybe they need to ask themselves why.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> You don't care and yet you've talked about nothing else since we started this conversation. I've already told you why I think house is town already. Saying I haven't makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> It seems like you are reaching to justify a vote for me and conveniently move off rosie when people started asking questions about your rosie vote.



WTF? Are you being deliberately obtuse or what? Of course I've talked about nothing else because I don't like your reads-I feel they don't make sense and conflict and it's scummy.

And your defensive attitude trying to make it about me, makes me perfectly happy with my vote right where it is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

To address those that think I should be posting more:

I work. I worked while playing the other games and that hasn't changed. I don't get to sit with the game up 24/7. Those that do, good for you. I prefer to do my actual real life job (that pays my bills) before posting in this game or any other, just like always. It wasn't a problem before, so why now? When I hosted a game, I wasn't on 24/7 either. Work was first then as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> My reads right now:
> 
> Every player is SCUM except me. I know I'm town, scum knows I'm town, so to hell with those of you that think or insinuate I'm not. What you think doesn't matter to me. I'm not going to buddy up with anyone, especially when I have no idea of what alignment anyone else is.
> 
> So my game play isn't like it was in other games, right?
> 
> Since when am I required to play exactly as I have in the past? My game play is evolving; like it or not. If it bothers some so much, maybe they need to ask themselves why.





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> To address those that think I should be posting more:
> 
> I work. I worked while playing the other games and that hasn't changed. I don't get to sit with the game up 24/7. Those that do, good for you. I prefer to do my actual real life job (that pays my bills) before posting in this game or any other, just like always. It wasn't a problem before, so why now? When I hosted a game, I wasn't on 24/7 either. Work was first then as well.



Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.

You can be scum with Avi then.

My job here is done.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That OMGUS is terribad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? It was bad on you for voting for someone that was in bed last night when the game officially started and that hadn't had a chance to check in yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A LIKELY STORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You don't know the truth unless you have to make it up as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has to be about the dumbest post I've ever seen from Aye.
> 
> You need to learn what the term "tongue in cheek" means.
> 
> The paranoia in this post is overwhelming, though.
Click to expand...


What makes you think my post was from paranoia? 

I can tell you with 100% truth that I was nowhere near being paranoid about anything when I posted that. I was actually posting it in a joking manner, which doesn't quite come through on here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.



Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
Click to expand...


You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
Click to expand...


Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
Click to expand...


I really don't care that you think that.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
Click to expand...

I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
Click to expand...


Yet you responded anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
Click to expand...


You have no reason to be townreading Wake because he's barely said anything and your scumread on me because I went to look at the list of players in this game before giving reads is stupid. If you have other reasons, explain them. Avi is the scum of the Earth and it's obvious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
Click to expand...


Oh wait, you think my strategy of not wanting to act like a raving bitch because I'm trying to tone that down is scummy? And you being new does make my strategy different. I also don't like flying off the handle in these games and am trying not to do that any more. There's nothing fucking scummy about it. It's called playing the game without making it toxic. It's better for me. It's better for everyone else.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no reason to be townreading Wake because he's barely said anything and your scumread on me because I went to look at the list of players in this game before giving reads is stupid. If you have other reasons, explain them. Avi is the scum of the Earth and it's obvious.
Click to expand...

--->I am scum reading you because you can't take "it" out of "bitch" (sorry, just think that is funny)<---. You claim that you are being docile because I am a noob...I don't believe that. Does anyone else think Wolf would lower her standards for a noob?    You are using me as smoke and mirrors. 

But you are right about Wake

~mod note: none of this please.  user warned.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you think my strategy of not wanting to act like a raving bitch because I'm trying to tone that down is scummy? And you being new does make my strategy different. I also don't like flying off the handle in these games and am trying not to do that any more. There's nothing fucking scummy about it. It's called playing the game without making it toxic. It's better for me. It's better for everyone else.
Click to expand...

But do we both agree on Rosie?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
Click to expand...


I'm not giving anyone a free pass, including you. Tell me why I should believe you are town.

I can't answer "Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob". I don't know what her alignment is, but I do know I don't trust her any more than the other players at this point. It's too early in the game to say with 100% certainty that I trust any person in this game. Not enough info has been given. 

Rosie's post you are mentioning is typical of how she posts in these games. As far as what side she's on, I don't know. I need to see more from her before making up my mind. At times in other games, she tended to give slight hints in her posts as to what her role was, but I haven't seen that yet. The only way you could 'throw her under the bus' is if you are both scum and you post something that implicates her as being one of the bad guys.

I don't see my post to you saying I'm town as being defensive. I simply told you the truth.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you responded anyway.
Click to expand...


And your point is?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you think my strategy of not wanting to act like a raving bitch because I'm trying to tone that down is scummy? And you being new does make my strategy different. I also don't like flying off the handle in these games and am trying not to do that any more. There's nothing fucking scummy about it. It's called playing the game without making it toxic. It's better for me. It's better for everyone else.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah...and that wasn't your original reasoning for being nice.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care and yet you've talked about nothing else since we started this conversation. I've already told you why I think house is town already. Saying I haven't makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> It seems like you are reaching to justify a vote for me and conveniently move off rosie when people started asking questions about your rosie vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Are you being deliberately obtuse or what? Of course I've talked about nothing else because I don't like your reads-I feel they don't make sense and conflict and it's scummy.
> 
> And your defensive attitude trying to make it about me, makes me perfectly happy with my vote right where it is.
Click to expand...


if I was scum do you think id be trying to make enemies?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not giving anyone a free pass, including you. Tell me why I should believe you are town.
> 
> I can't answer "Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob". I don't know what her alignment is, but I do know I don't trust her any more than the other players at this point. It's too early in the game to say with 100% certainty that I trust any person in this game. Not enough info has been given.
> 
> Rosie's post you are mentioning is typical of how she posts in these games. As far as what side she's on, I don't know. I need to see more from her before making up my mind. At times in other games, she tended to give slight hints in her posts as to what her role was, but I haven't seen that yet. The only way you could 'throw her under the bus' is if you are both scum and you post something that implicates her as being one of the bad guys.
> 
> I don't see my post to you saying I'm town as being defensive. I simply told you the truth.
Click to expand...

*Vote Wolfsister.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no reason to be townreading Wake because he's barely said anything and your scumread on me because I went to look at the list of players in this game before giving reads is stupid. If you have other reasons, explain them. Avi is the scum of the Earth and it's obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am scum reading you because you can't take "it" out of "bitch" (sorry, just think that is funny).  You claim that you are being docile because I am a noob...I don't believe that. Does anyone else think Wolf would lower her standards for a noob?    You are using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> But you are right about Wake
Click to expand...


It's not lowering my standards. It's raising them. I knew if I tried a less fighty and bitchy attitude, I'd be scumread for it because every fucking expects the exact same shit from me as town and if I don't play exactly like that, I'm scum.

It's a bunch of fucking bullshit. I'm trying not to be an extremely unpleasant person to play with because it makes the game un-fun for everyone including me.

And my attitude was different because I was giving you pointers on how to play which in not alignment indicative of anything but is different from how I play without newbs in the game. 

I don't care if you or anyone believe me and if you lynch me over that, then you are all a bunch of fucking idiots who couldn't find scum if they held a neon sign over their heads saying they were scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not giving anyone a free pass, including you. Tell me why I should believe you are town.
> 
> I can't answer "Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob". I don't know what her alignment is, but I do know I don't trust her any more than the other players at this point. It's too early in the game to say with 100% certainty that I trust any person in this game. Not enough info has been given.
> 
> Rosie's post you are mentioning is typical of how she posts in these games. As far as what side she's on, I don't know. I need to see more from her before making up my mind. At times in other games, she tended to give slight hints in her posts as to what her role was, but I haven't seen that yet. The only way you could 'throw her under the bus' is if you are both scum and you post something that implicates her as being one of the bad guys.
> 
> I don't see my post to you saying I'm town as being defensive. I simply told you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote Wolfsister.*
Click to expand...


Why did you quote Aye's post and put down a naked vote for me?

Are you scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not anyone's buddy. As town, I don't know who the other townies are, just like I don't know who the scum are. I don't trust anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, you think my strategy of not wanting to act like a raving bitch because I'm trying to tone that down is scummy? And you being new does make my strategy different. I also don't like flying off the handle in these games and am trying not to do that any more. There's nothing fucking scummy about it. It's called playing the game without making it toxic. It's better for me. It's better for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...and that wasn't your original reasoning for being nice.
Click to expand...


I don't fucking give a shit if you believe me or not. You are being an idiot. You don't want to be treated like a newb then fucking grow up and learn to read someone correctly. Being nice is not scummy but if you want mean Wolfie, you got it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Now, I remember why I didn't want to play this game on this site any more. I didn't even in for this game but was put on the list so I decided to play.

Scumread me for legitimate reasons or STFU because I'm not doing anything scummy. 

Morons.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye did it in the library with a candlestick...wrong game, but I think she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not giving anyone a free pass, including you. Tell me why I should believe you are town.
> 
> I can't answer "Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob". I don't know what her alignment is, but I do know I don't trust her any more than the other players at this point. It's too early in the game to say with 100% certainty that I trust any person in this game. Not enough info has been given.
> 
> Rosie's post you are mentioning is typical of how she posts in these games. As far as what side she's on, I don't know. I need to see more from her before making up my mind. At times in other games, she tended to give slight hints in her posts as to what her role was, but I haven't seen that yet. The only way you could 'throw her under the bus' is if you are both scum and you post something that implicates her as being one of the bad guys.
> 
> I don't see my post to you saying I'm town as being defensive. I simply told you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote Wolfsister.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you quote Aye's post and put down a naked vote for me?
> 
> Are you scum?
Click to expand...

Because her post actually convinced me that she may be town.  I find you to be the most suspect at this point. I could be wrong...explain to me why you think Avi is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be dead wrong. I'm not scum. You, however, could very well be, since you are quick to say you think I am without any half-assed decent reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I have pretty much pointed my finger at everyone at this point...and considering everyone wants to give me a free pass...you should be using me as a resource.Sort of like Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob...do you really believe that?  Or Rosie trying to implicate me by talking about me throwing her under the bus.  Then there is you...with the defensive post.  Wake is Town. Avi is town.  House is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not giving anyone a free pass, including you. Tell me why I should believe you are town.
> 
> I can't answer "Wolfsister, saying her strategy is different because I am a noob". I don't know what her alignment is, but I do know I don't trust her any more than the other players at this point. It's too early in the game to say with 100% certainty that I trust any person in this game. Not enough info has been given.
> 
> Rosie's post you are mentioning is typical of how she posts in these games. As far as what side she's on, I don't know. I need to see more from her before making up my mind. At times in other games, she tended to give slight hints in her posts as to what her role was, but I haven't seen that yet. The only way you could 'throw her under the bus' is if you are both scum and you post something that implicates her as being one of the bad guys.
> 
> I don't see my post to you saying I'm town as being defensive. I simply told you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vote Wolfsister.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you quote Aye's post and put down a naked vote for me?
> 
> Are you scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because her post actually convinced me that she may be town.  I find you to be the most suspect at this point. I could be wrong...explain to me why you think Avi is scum.
Click to expand...


Read my interaction with him. His reads are bad and conflict, he tries to redirect every argument I make with him to make it about me, he's defensive, and I don't see his typical town game here. 

That's why I'm scumreading Avi.

Now, I am going to step away for awhile. If you or anyone has questions for me, I'll answer them later or tomorrow.


----------



## Avatar4321

My reads are bad? I assume you mean my house read. Is he scum? If so how do you know? And if not then how is it wrong?

if not house, then what read do you think is wrong?


----------



## RosieS

Whatevs, peeps.

*Vote: House
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Whatevs, peeps.
> 
> *Vote: House
> *
> Regards from Rosie


Why House, Rosie?


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatevs, peeps.
> 
> *Vote: House
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why House, Rosie?
Click to expand...


Because he jumped on your vote for me lightning quick.

And he was quiet about all those who voted for him.

Scum who is relieved to divert attention elsewhere.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatevs, peeps.
> 
> *Vote: House
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why House, Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he jumped on your vote for me lightning quick.
> 
> And he was quiet about all those who voted for him.
> 
> Scum who is relieved to divert attention elsewhere.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Did you try implicate me as a scum when you said something like, "don't throw me under the bus?"


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> My reads are bad? I assume you mean my house read. Is he scum? If so how do you know? And if not then how is it wrong?
> 
> if not house, then what read do you think is wrong?



I already explained the problem I had with your House read. You are townreading him for fighting even though he isn't and has even admitted as such. When I questioned you about it, you turned it around and made it about me. Plus you misrepped what I said by saying I was trying to get a townread when what I was saying that your reads don't seem natural if you are going to townread House for being civil and null me for being civil because it doesn't make sense. It's scummy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly defensive attitude and explanation for things no one was even accusing you of is noted.
> 
> You can be scum with Avi then.
> 
> My job here is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you responded anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
Click to expand...


I don't understand your defensive and hostile tone if you are innocent. You act like you have something to hide and are making excuses and/or putting on a "hostile townie" show. Also, pre-empting any attacks that might come your way on issues such as lack of posting or acting strange before you even get much flak at all for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye, Avi, and Rosie are all scummy to a certain extent, Wake and FA are null and need to post or I'm going to start scumreading them for it, and House and Nutz are leaning town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is telling the truth being overly defensive? OH yeah, that's only when you play as scum and don't want to be found out - I remember how you play as scum. You try as hard as you can not to slip, but you always accuse others of being scum, especially when you know they aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you responded anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand your defensive and hostile tone if you are innocent. You act like you have something to hide and are making excuses and/or putting on a "hostile townie" show. Also, pre-empting any attacks that might come your way on issues such as lack of posting or acting strange before you even get much flak at all for it.
Click to expand...


Posts that mention lack of posting:
Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Wolf's post

Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Rosie's post


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

There's also one by Nutz, earlier today I think, but it didn't specify names. However, it does give the impression that anyone not on at that time posting needed to do so.


----------



## Nutz

It has been a bit slow in Cityville.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts is overly defensive. Every single one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you responded anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand your defensive and hostile tone if you are innocent. You act like you have something to hide and are making excuses and/or putting on a "hostile townie" show. Also, pre-empting any attacks that might come your way on issues such as lack of posting or acting strange before you even get much flak at all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posts that mention lack of posting:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Wolf's post
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Rosie's post
Click to expand...

How many posts do you have per page in your settings, 2?  Holy shit...page 16 and 17...I am on page 4.5


----------



## Wake

I'm spread very thin atm.

Have there been any unique claims lately?

Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care that you think that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you responded anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand your defensive and hostile tone if you are innocent. You act like you have something to hide and are making excuses and/or putting on a "hostile townie" show. Also, pre-empting any attacks that might come your way on issues such as lack of posting or acting strange before you even get much flak at all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posts that mention lack of posting:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Wolf's post
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum   Rosie's post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many posts do you have per page in your settings, 2?  Holy shit...page 16 and 17...I am on page 4.5
Click to expand...


Mine are set to the default. The page numbers inserted automatically by the forum software are wrong. The links will take you to the post directly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.



Why would there be any claims? And no need to lynch House today.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.


I always confuse the two of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> There's also one by Nutz, earlier today I think, but it didn't specify names. However, it does give the impression that anyone not on at that time posting needed to do so.



Asking people to post is not worth the "I have a job and can't be here 24/7 because I need to do what pays the bills" AtE.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatevs, peeps.
> 
> *Vote: House
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Why House, Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he jumped on your vote for me lightning quick.
> 
> And he was quiet about all those who voted for him.
> 
> Scum who is relieved to divert attention elsewhere.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you try implicate me as a scum when you said something like, "don't throw me under the bus?"
Click to expand...


Nope. I was telling you how to avoid having me take revenge upon you.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be any claims? And no need to lynch House today.
Click to expand...


Uh, curious.

Why not?

Is it true that you tend to get angry when Scum? Don't want to anger you in this game at all, but when you seemed angry earlier in this thread, it sorta sent up a teeny red flag. HRM...


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Now, I remember why I didn't want to play this game on this site any more. I didn't even in for this game but was put on the list so I decided to play.
> 
> Scumread me for legitimate reasons or STFU because I'm not doing anything scummy.
> 
> Morons.


He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Now, I remember why I didn't want to play this game on this site any more. I didn't even in for this game but was put on the list so I decided to play.
> 
> Scumread me for legitimate reasons or STFU because I'm not doing anything scummy.
> 
> Morons.


He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.

With that, I do see your augment as having some merit as well as Rosie's statement about house.


Avatar4321 said:


> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.


I, like wolf, don't see the reason behind the blank house is town statement.  Nothing house has done to this point makes me think of a read much less a town one.

I agree as far as Aye goes though.  The last few posts by Aye do not make any sense at all.

Right now, Aye is the most off for me...

*Vote: Aye *


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.


She's not mad, she is feigning it because I called her out.  So now she is over compensating.  I don't know your previous relationship with Wolf....but I find it odd that you have been silent, then jump in to help convince everyone Avi is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be any claims? And no need to lynch House today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, curious.
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Is it true that you tend to get angry when Scum? Don't want to anger you in this game at all, but when you seemed angry earlier in this thread, it sorta sent up a teeny red flag. HRM...
Click to expand...


Because he's my BFF.   

In all seriousness, there's scummier people in this game. 

Have you not seen me play as town? I know you have because you've talked me down from trying to quit. I get downright pissy as town when I am being scumread for stupid reasons. I mean, I wanted to play this game with less hostility this time and I get scumread for being too nice. 

I can't win either way if I get the red flag for getting angry and get the scumreads for being nice. What exact behavior can Wolfie display that isn't going to get me read as scum? It's annoying to say the least.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not mad, she is feigning it because I called her out.  So now she is over compensating.
Click to expand...


You didn't call me out on shit. You fucking scumread me for looking at the player list before giving reads and then decided me being nice because you were new was a lie and then I get pissed and that's a lie too. 

You are being nice Wolf-you are scum. You are being angry-You are scum. You are lying about being nice-you are scum. You are lying about being mean-you are scum.

It's fucking annoying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually-lightbulb. RosieS is a bad lynch-for ~Reasons~


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually-lightbulb. RosieS is a bad lynch-for ~Reasons~



Because I am not acting Scummy because I am not Scum.

Really simple.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## lulz




----------



## lulz

VOTE COUNT~1.4
Wolfsister77-Nutz (L-4)
Nutz-
Wake- 
AyeCan'tSeeYou-FA_Q2 (L-4)
Avatar4321- Wolfsister77
House-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, RosieS(L-2)
FA_Q2-
RosieS-House (L-4)

Not Voting: Wake, 
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Del Taco For Dinner​


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> --->I am scum reading you because you can't take "it" out of "bitch" (sorry, just think that is funny)<---.


~mod note: none of this please.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.



I claimed to be the pope.

Seriously though you're expecting a claim day 1? 

Yes house is cunning. Is there anyone playing that isn't to some degree?

If you are spread too thin we could lynch you today.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I remember why I didn't want to play this game on this site any more. I didn't even in for this game but was put on the list so I decided to play.
> 
> Scumread me for legitimate reasons or STFU because I'm not doing anything scummy.
> 
> Morons.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.
> 
> With that, I do see your augment as having some merit as well as Rosie's statement about house.
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, like wolf, don't see the reason behind the blank house is town statement.  Nothing house has done to this point makes me think of a read much less a town one.
> 
> I agree as far as Aye goes though.  The last few posts by Aye do not make any sense at all.
> 
> Right now, Aye is the most off for me...
> 
> *Vote: Aye *
Click to expand...


She is off.But that doesn't necessarily mean she is scum. In fact, when she is scum she comes across as unlynchable because she has everyone believing she is innocent.

I'm not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
Click to expand...


This is actually a great point.

Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. The lawyer pulls back on a stupid tactic.
> 
> Put together enuff of those and there is winning town strategy.
> 
> Because Heaven knows this group loves killing fellow townies!
> 
> How come you read House as town?  He just set off my FOS.
> 
> What makes YOU not Scum, House?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I pull back on a stupid tactic I never pushed forward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tactic that occurred when you were not here you pulled back on.
> 
> Everyone knows you were not participating.
> 
> 
> The reason I suspect House is he was quiet about being at L-3 his own self, and then jumped on Nutz's accusation really quick.
> 
> Nervous Scum relieved to redirect.
> 
> We've all BTDT except for Nutz.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


The problem with your theory is that I'm not nervous scum.  Scum is my favorite role, and I am comfortable when I play it.

Town is what I'm nervous about, because I don't *know* the alignment of the people I'm interacting with.


----------



## House

So yeah... Aye's coming across fake as hell.

*Vote: Aye*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
Click to expand...


Where in Nutz's statement did he talk about you? And all this has already been addressed. I'm not tiptoeing around you or anyone but I'm not going to spend all my time here defending why I'm trying to be nicer this game. I'll just stop posting if that's what the game is going to be like for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz said:


> House-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, RosieS(L-2)​



House is 2 votes away from being lynched and I don't see the scum case. Can someone explain this?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, RosieS(L-2)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is 2 votes away from being lynched and I don't see the scum case. Can someone explain this?
Click to expand...



Shhhh, let it happen.

Then when I flip, find the scum that lynched me.


----------



## House

Speaking of, Aye is a definite scumspect on my wagon.

Not really feeling a lynch for Avatar or RosieS, but RosieS would be my 2nd choice for d2 if there are two scum on my wagon.


----------



## House

There, now you have my reads.

There's plenty to make my lynch worthwhile for information.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Nutz's statement did he talk about you? And all this has already been addressed. I'm not tiptoeing around you or anyone but I'm not going to spend all my time here defending why I'm trying to be nicer this game. I'll just stop posting if that's what the game is going to be like for me.
Click to expand...


Where in my post did I imply Nutz referred to me in any way?

I was comparing the way you are treating him in this game with the way you treated me in my first game.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.



Well you won't be doing the former, so you will have to settle for doing the latter.

It's still productive for town.  Even you can't argue that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Nutz's statement did he talk about you? And all this has already been addressed. I'm not tiptoeing around you or anyone but I'm not going to spend all my time here defending why I'm trying to be nicer this game. I'll just stop posting if that's what the game is going to be like for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my post did I imply Nutz referred to me in any way?
> 
> I was comparing the way you are treating him in this game with the way you treated me in my first game.
Click to expand...


You were scum buddying me and in a neighborhood with me. Not the same thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you won't be doing the former, so you will have to settle for doing the latter.
> 
> It's still productive for town.  Even you can't argue that.
Click to expand...


If they lynch you for shit reasons and I vote one of them the next day, the rest of the townies will forget everything that happened D1 and ignore me.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Nutz's statement did he talk about you? And all this has already been addressed. I'm not tiptoeing around you or anyone but I'm not going to spend all my time here defending why I'm trying to be nicer this game. I'll just stop posting if that's what the game is going to be like for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my post did I imply Nutz referred to me in any way?
> 
> I was comparing the way you are treating him in this game with the way you treated me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were scum buddying me and in a neighborhood with me. Not the same thing.
Click to expand...


You didn't know that until late game.  That has zero bearing on your treatment of me in the early game.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you won't be doing the former, so you will have to settle for doing the latter.
> 
> It's still productive for town.  Even you can't argue that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they lynch you for shit reasons and I vote one of them the next day, the rest of the townies will forget everything that happened D1 and ignore me.
Click to expand...


The conclusion does not follow the premise.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in Nutz's statement did he talk about you? And all this has already been addressed. I'm not tiptoeing around you or anyone but I'm not going to spend all my time here defending why I'm trying to be nicer this game. I'll just stop posting if that's what the game is going to be like for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my post did I imply Nutz referred to me in any way?
> 
> I was comparing the way you are treating him in this game with the way you treated me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were scum buddying me and in a neighborhood with me. Not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't know that until late game.  That has zero bearing on your treatment of me in the early game.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we got into it early game though where we were calling each other scum and voting each other and even argued in the neighborhood.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you won't be doing the former, so you will have to settle for doing the latter.
> 
> It's still productive for town.  Even you can't argue that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they lynch you for shit reasons and I vote one of them the next day, the rest of the townies will forget everything that happened D1 and ignore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conclusion does not follow the premise.
Click to expand...


I don't want to lynch you to find scum D2 because town on this site tend to forget the previous days events in future days so I don't think that would be the best way to win this game as a strategy. If it happens, I'll give it a shot. You wanting to die early is town though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

You want to lynch me, go for it. I really don't care. 
Scum will be happy, since there'll be one less townie to crawl up their ass.
Town will be the one that's hurt, since there will be one less townie telling the truth.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.



This is typical of your scum game, Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
Click to expand...


You were also scum that game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote FA
*
Haven't seen much activity from him and the process of elimination is pointing that direction.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Re-reading the game, and I agree with FA due to PoE with Wake being the other one. Asking if there's a claim is something Wake did last time as scum and accusing me of being scum for being angry when he knows I get angry as town, means he is falsely interpreting my alignment for his own purposes.

Everyone else has enough in their posts that look town for me to feel better with an FA or Wake lynch for D1.


----------



## RosieS

Yes, I still have the gut feeling that Wake is Scum. He hasn't given much of anything besides that to go on.

*Vote : Wake*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch scum House then catch them on your wagon. I think Aye and Avi are suspect but Rosie isn't. I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you won't be doing the former, so you will have to settle for doing the latter.
> 
> It's still productive for town.  Even you can't argue that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they lynch you for shit reasons and I vote one of them the next day, the rest of the townies will forget everything that happened D1 and ignore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conclusion does not follow the premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't want to lynch you to find scum D2 because town on this site tend to forget the previous days events in future days* so I don't think that would be the best way to win this game as a strategy. If it happens, I'll give it a shot. You wanting to die early is town though.
Click to expand...


I... actually can't argue with that.  I've seen it happen and it has frustrated me to no end.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were also scum that game.
Click to expand...


Reference post 268.

I don't even get what you're trying to allude to, here.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were also scum that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reference post 268.
> 
> I don't even get what you're trying to allude to, here.
Click to expand...


Your first game. Fire and ice. Wolf didn't tiptoe around you. And you were scum. Wolf was surrounded by scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Your first game. Fire and ice. Wolf didn't tiptoe around you. And you were scum. Wolf was surrounded by scum



Don't remind me. I still have nightmares about that.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think Rosie is town at this point.
> 
> FA and wake are not saying a lot. That does give me some concern.
> 
> Aye seems off this game. Not sure if it's scum off. But her game is off.
> 
> Ill give nutz a town read for day 1. Not going to discourage new players.
> 
> House is town and wolf is still unknown to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were also scum that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reference post 268.
> 
> I don't even get what you're trying to allude to, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first game. Fire and ice. Wolf didn't tiptoe around you. And you were scum. Wolf was surrounded by scum
Click to expand...


Reference post 268.

As long as you continue making the same say nothing posts, I'll continue responding with the same post # that addresses the point that was already discussed long ago.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi, does Wolf always you new players as an excuse?  Think about it...she is using me as smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Wolfsister and Rosie...are my top choices for scum.  Aye being suspect as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Wolf didn't tiptoe around me in my first game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were also scum that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reference post 268.
> 
> I don't even get what you're trying to allude to, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your first game. Fire and ice. Wolf didn't tiptoe around you. And you were scum. Wolf was surrounded by scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reference post 268.
> 
> As long as you continue making the same say nothing posts, I'll continue responding with the same post # that addresses the point that was already discussed long ago.
Click to expand...


Not really sure what youre getting at. Why keep bringing it up?


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.



Something wrong with a town win?

Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.

We ought be able to pull one off by now.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw if I'm alluding to anything it's probably that nutz shouldn't get a free pass lol


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw if I'm alluding to anything it's probably that nutz shouldn't get a free pass lol


The you would be killing a newbie and a townie.  Wolfsister is the obvious choice.  Pay attention, at first she said she was being nice to me because I was a noob. Then she changed that and said she was being nice because she wanted the game to be more amicable.  

I called her out on being nice...and she over reacted with a giant rant...and then went on to spend the rest of her time here defending that very point.   There is more...but I will keep that to myself for now.


----------



## Nutz

think about it, maybe my reasoning is absolutely stupid...if so, why would my argument afford do much attention from her?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Now you are lying and being obtuse for whatever reason. I'm allowed to have more than one reason for doing something and responding to accusations is part of the game. If I didn't respond to you, I guarantee someone would find that scummy as well as if I do. If you think me trying to be nicer is lynch worthy, then you are stupid or scum or both. 

Wake out and out role-fished which is practically a scumclaim and you can't stop harping about me. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Are we going to wait till the day is done or just lynch whenever we feel like it?


----------



## lulz

The beauty of Cityville is on full display.
VOTE COUNT~1.5
Wolfsister77-Nutz (L-4)
Nutz-
Wake-Wolfsister77, RosieS (L-3)
AyeCan'tSeeYou-FA_Q2, House (L-3)
Avatar4321- 
House-AyeCantSeeYou, (L-4)
FA_Q2-Avatar4321 (L-4)
RosieS- 

Not Voting: Wake,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Potluck leftovers for dinner.​


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't really done anything to deserve the vitriol wolf - calm down.  So far this game has been pretty pleasant even if there was 15 pages of random shit that has no real bearing on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not mad, she is feigning it because I called her out.  So now she is over compensating.  I don't know your previous relationship with Wolf....but I find it odd that you have been silent, then jump in to help convince everyone Avi is scum.
Click to expand...

Avi?

I voted for Aye.  Are you even paying attention

My previous relationship with wolf is like fire and water 

I am actually surprised that we have not decided to call each other scum in the first 30 pages even though wolf did say she would be fine with lynching me.


Avatar4321 said:


> Are we going to wait till the day is done or just lynch whenever we feel like it?


We always get several good wagons going that fall apart and then the game lasts until the last minute when we do an 11th hour lynch.  Meh.

On that note:


Wolfsister77 said:


> Re-reading the game, and I agree with FA due to PoE with Wake being the other one. Asking if there's a claim is something Wake did last time as scum and accusing me of being scum for being angry when he knows I get angry as town, means he is falsely interpreting my alignment for his own purposes.
> 
> Everyone else has enough in their posts that look town for me to feel better with an FA or Wake lynch for D1.


Now you suddenly decide to support my lynch or wake while you have been hard scum reading others - poor logic IMHO. You were reading Avatar and Aye as scum (and since backed off of Rosie without explanation) in 231.

I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?

What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!

Except... not!

I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
Click to expand...


How you got that so twisted I have no idea.

Let's lynch Wake and then you.

That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


So blatant self-preservation + campaigning for policy lynches.

Yeah, Wolfie's right after all.  You're so town.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


How do you know lynching wake benefits town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blatant self-preservation + campaigning for policy lynches.
> 
> Yeah, Wolfie's right after all.  You're so town.
Click to expand...


I never said she was acting overly townie. I thought I saw something in one of her posts. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Let's just lynch Wake for now. I'm not up for chaining lynches right now. Wondering why you are.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just lynch Wake for now. I'm not up for chaining lynches right now. Wondering why you are.
Click to expand...


Would you put it past Wake to bus House?

That is about the only thing Wake has posted.

Wake's letting it stand this long - and House being snotty, as well, lends his bussing credibility. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just lynch Wake for now. I'm not up for chaining lynches right now. Wondering why you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you put it past Wake to bus House?
> 
> That is about the only thing Wake has posted.
> 
> Wake's letting it stand this long - and House being snotty, as well, lends his bussing credibility.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You weren't asking me but I want more discussion so I may as well answer too.

I have no doubt wake would bus his mother if they both rolled scum and it helped an objective. Especially day one.

Wake is an acceptable option to me at this point. Be nice if he said more to get a.clearer view.

Right now I could look at wake or fa seriously.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Rosie would be happy with any lynch that isn't her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with a town win?
> 
> Town winning is as rare as hen's teeth.
> 
> We ought be able to pull one off by now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if anybody is lynched but you, that will result in a town win?
> 
> What amazing logic.  I must sheep it and refrain from scumhunting & instead focus on self-preservation!
> 
> Except... not!
> 
> I think Wolfie's wrong and you're scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How you got that so twisted I have no idea.
> 
> Let's lynch Wake and then you.
> 
> That will be of benefit to town.....untwisted Scumhunting.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just lynch Wake for now. I'm not up for chaining lynches right now. Wondering why you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you put it past Wake to bus House?
> 
> That is about the only thing Wake has posted.
> 
> Wake's letting it stand this long - and House being snotty, as well, lends his bussing credibility.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Wake can, will, and has bussed his scum partners and House will as well. I don't see what Wake is doing is bussing. I'm more concerned about him asking for claims-which he did last time as scum and misrepping my anger as scummy when he's seen me be angry as town many times. That said, he did seem interested in a House lynch and didn't say why. And I know he's busy, but he active lurked as scum in the last game and admitted doing it in the QT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake 

Do you intend to participate in this game or not? You have not put anything gameworthy out here for us yet, other than the one post I referred to yesterday morning (I think) where you appear to be playing your typical scum game. I intend to change my vote to you by the end of the day if you haven't made any other effort in this game.

You claim you are busy - so what! You aren't the only one. The rest of us can find time to post, and so can you. I do not mean fluff posts either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.



You want to lynch me? Go ahead. If you are scum, I'm sure you'll give it your best shot since they don't want townies in the game. If you succeed in getting me strung up, expect my townies to come looking for you next. 

By the way, what are your reasons for wanting to lynch me?


----------



## RosieS

I don't see FA. He is making sense to me - he hasn't always done so in the past.

Avatar, btw, is playing the same town game he typically does.

Unlike others, I don't find Aye with a temper to be Scum.

Same goes for Wolf.

Nutz is doing pretty well as a noob.

That leaves 2!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

We do have a majority who would be inclined to lynch wake. The question is do we wait till he has time to respond or should we push a lynch toward. Doesn't really matter to me either way as long as we are playing the game and not just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Give him another day to respond. He's busy but that doesn't mean he can't take 10 minutes to answer us. If he can't even do that, he shouldn't sign up in the first place. So one more day for Wake IMO is good.


----------



## Nutz

So you guys are all scumming Wake because he hasn't been around and because of his performance in past games...no other reasons?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I believe I've laid out my reasons for Wake in at least 2 posts, maybe 3.


----------



## Nutz

Did someone mention that town rarely wins?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz, if you go read the game I hosted here (Halloween)Official USMB Mafia Game 8 Gremlins Goblins and Ghouls Oh my US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum , you'll get an interesting insight into Wake's game play. His posts in this game practically mirror that game, in which he was scum.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz, if you go read the game I hosted here (Halloween)Official USMB Mafia Game 8 Gremlins Goblins and Ghouls Oh my US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum , you'll get an interesting insight into Wake's game play. His posts in this game practically mirror that game, in which he was scum.


Why would he use the same strategy twice, or keep on with that strategy if you have called him out on it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

We won Fire and Ice-game 5 and that's about it which is sad. It's hard for town to win in these games though unless scum are super obvious. It's much easier late game to use process of elimination.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> We won Fire and Ice-game 5 and that's about it which is sad. It's hard for town to win in these games though unless scum are super obvious. It's much easier late game to use process of elimination.


Let's say you are 100% positive Wake is scum...wouldn't it be more advantages to wait until D2 to lynch him and control the process of elimination - given that being wrong on both accounts has the same end result.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won Fire and Ice-game 5 and that's about it which is sad. It's hard for town to win in these games though unless scum are super obvious. It's much easier late game to use process of elimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you are 100% positive Wake is scum...wouldn't it be more advantages to wait until D2 to lynch him and control the process of elimination - given that being wrong on both accounts has the same end result.
Click to expand...


If there is no better candidate, then he's a good choice. If someone was scummier, then we could change it. In larger games D1 lynches often hit town because it's easier for scum to hide. We can wait and let him speak but he active lurks as scum so he needs to post in the next day or two.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> So you guys are all scumming Wake because he hasn't been around and because of his performance in past games...no other reasons?



process of elimination for me


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz, if you go read the game I hosted here (Halloween)Official USMB Mafia Game 8 Gremlins Goblins and Ghouls Oh my US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum , you'll get an interesting insight into Wake's game play. His posts in this game practically mirror that game, in which he was scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he use the same strategy twice, or keep on with that strategy if you have called him out on it?
Click to expand...


I've mentioned him in a post today, to see if he will answer for himself. He'd use the same strategy here because he may think some of the players won't remember his previous game play and/or that the new ones won't bother to go read up on his prior games to see how his play style is. All in all, it's a gamble he's willing to take.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to lynch me? Go ahead. If you are scum, I'm sure you'll give it your best shot since they don't want townies in the game. If you succeed in getting me strung up, expect my townies to come looking for you next.
> 
> By the way, what are your reasons for wanting to lynch me?
Click to expand...


This is so tryhard.  It's obvious that townies will suspect anyone who pushes a mislynch wagon, and Aye is trying to manipulate that common knowledge to derail her wagon.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz, if you go read the game I hosted here (Halloween)Official USMB Mafia Game 8 Gremlins Goblins and Ghouls Oh my US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum , you'll get an interesting insight into Wake's game play. His posts in this game practically mirror that game, in which he was scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he use the same strategy twice, or keep on with that strategy if you have called him out on it?
Click to expand...

Not really strategy but general posting style and tone - they are hard to change and sometimes quite obvious when you try.  

I have not played many games with wake as an active participant but Wolf has pointed out some solid logic and some possible tells.  That is more than I have on anyone else so Wake is the best candidate so far.


Like wolf stated, unfortunately day one tends to hit town because of sheer numbers.  The best we can do is take down the player that has the best scum case against them.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> Did someone mention that town rarely wins?


Here that seems to be the case.  To much drama on this board makes the games much more 'hot' and tends to block out more constructive criticism.  I tend to think that scum have the advantage anyway as all they need to do is act like town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to lynch me? Go ahead. If you are scum, I'm sure you'll give it your best shot since they don't want townies in the game. If you succeed in getting me strung up, expect my townies to come looking for you next.
> 
> By the way, what are your reasons for wanting to lynch me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so tryhard.  It's obvious that townies will suspect anyone who pushes a mislynch wagon, and Aye is trying to manipulate that common knowledge to derail her wagon.
Click to expand...


I call bullshit on your post. I am town, regardless of whether you believe it or not.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Wake*


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to lynch me? Go ahead. If you are scum, I'm sure you'll give it your best shot since they don't want townies in the game. If you succeed in getting me strung up, expect my townies to come looking for you next.
> 
> By the way, what are your reasons for wanting to lynch me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so tryhard.  It's obvious that townies will suspect anyone who pushes a mislynch wagon, and Aye is trying to manipulate that common knowledge to derail her wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit on your post. I am town, regardless of whether you believe it or not.
Click to expand...


If my post is so bullshit, why aren't you pushing me for it instead of sticking your tongue out at me, yelling NUH UH! and running away?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree with the logic on wake thus far.  Wake is hard to read though.  I could lynch either Aye or Wake at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to lynch me? Go ahead. If you are scum, I'm sure you'll give it your best shot since they don't want townies in the game. If you succeed in getting me strung up, expect my townies to come looking for you next.
> 
> By the way, what are your reasons for wanting to lynch me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so tryhard.  It's obvious that townies will suspect anyone who pushes a mislynch wagon, and Aye is trying to manipulate that common knowledge to derail her wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call bullshit on your post. I am town, regardless of whether you believe it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my post is so bullshit, why aren't you pushing me for it instead of sticking your tongue out at me, yelling NUH UH! and running away?
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House 

Why are you for my lynch? You think I'm scum this game, so tell me why you believe that. Better yet, show proof as well.


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake
> 
> Do you intend to participate in this game or not? You have not put anything gameworthy out here for us yet, other than the one post I referred to yesterday morning (I think) where you appear to be playing your typical scum game. I intend to change my vote to you by the end of the day if you haven't made any other effort in this game.
> 
> You claim you are busy - so what! You aren't the only one. *The rest of us can find time to post, and so can you. *I do not mean fluff posts either.



Not really. No. Probably shouldn't have /inned.

If you get me to L1 and claim intent I'll claim. Otherwise I can't put the energy into the game when it's spent (can't think clearly after 12-hr shift).


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House
> 
> Why are you for my lynch? You think I'm scum this game, so tell me why you believe that. Better yet, show proof as well.



You're fake and hyperdefensive.

The proof is in your ISO.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House
> 
> Why are you for my lynch? You think I'm scum this game, so tell me why you believe that. Better yet, show proof as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're fake and hyperdefensive.
> 
> The proof is in your ISO.
Click to expand...


Fake - Nope, not one bit. Not my fault you aren't very good at determining when someone is telling the truth. If you can get the votes, then lynch me. It will hurt town, which is what you'd want.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake
> 
> Do you intend to participate in this game or not? You have not put anything gameworthy out here for us yet, other than the one post I referred to yesterday morning (I think) where you appear to be playing your typical scum game. I intend to change my vote to you by the end of the day if you haven't made any other effort in this game.
> 
> You claim you are busy - so what! You aren't the only one. *The rest of us can find time to post, and so can you. *I do not mean fluff posts either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. No. Probably shouldn't have /inned.
> 
> If you get me to L1 and claim intent I'll claim. Otherwise I can't put the energy into the game when it's spent (can't think clearly after 12-hr shift).
Click to expand...


What do you intend to claim? Who your partner is?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House 

I'll make a deal with you........

If you can't get me lynched today (which would be detrimental to town), then you or your buddy(buddies) can get me during the night phase, ok?


----------



## Nutz

Aye is trying pretty hard to be significant. I don't think Wake is scum.  House is one of those people who seems to like to be in control and passive aggressively stirs shit up - perhaps for information - more than likely for entertainment since he isn't scum.
Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
Aye - Scummier. 
Wolfsister - Scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz, you are wrong about me. Count on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FFS Nutz, every single time you've accused me of something I've addressed it and you just insist on calling me scum for stupid reasons. It's like you aren't really interested in my responses or even getting a read on me but instead just want to call me scum. You aren't respond to my answer to your concerns or asking me any questions. Just calling me scum for incredibly weak reasons. It's stupid, anti-town, or scum. Not sure which yet but you can call me scum until you are blue in the face but if you have nothing to back it up and aren't willing to take in any additional info. it's a worthless vote. You really have no justifiable reason to be scumreading me at all. 

But whatever, if you insist on it, without interacting with me further, I'm simply going to ignore you from here on out. If you want my lynch, you are going to have to work for it because I've never been an easy lynch as town. 

So good luck with that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House

Still waiting on you to come up with valid reasons I'm scum this game. Where's it at?


----------



## Nutz

Wolf,
Just one question...would you prefer Aye or FA-Q2 as a scum partner?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wolf,
> Just one question...would you prefer Aye or FA-Q2 as a scum partner?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz 

Does your screenname have anything to do with the scattered thoughts you have in this game?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolf,
> Just one question...would you prefer Aye or FA-Q2 as a scum partner?



That's not a question to determine my alignment. That's you sticking to a faulty reasoning that shows me you don't really care what I have to say to any of your accusations which is the feeling I've been getting for awhile. Townies, even if they think they have scum, don't ignore what their scumreads say because they can't be sure the person is scum. That's a first class error on your part. Townies are always willing to adjust their reads based on new information and rarely vote park early game especially. Scum do.

But as town, I'm more than happy to ignore your accusations until you have something to back them up and I'm definitely starting to scumread you for your behavior.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have no clue what to make of Aye's behavior and Wake's post didn't really tell me anything either except he's busy and can't take 10 minutes to play the game. 

Meh..................shrugs.


----------



## lulz

It's obvious why the scum want to take over Cityville.  Cityville is a very scenic place and a photographer's dream.

VOTE COUNT~1.6
Wolfsister77-Nutz (L-4)
Nutz-
Wake-Wolfsister77, RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou (L-2)
AyeCan'tSeeYou-FA_Q2, House (L-3)
Avatar4321-
House-
FA_Q2-Avatar4321 (L-4)
RosieS-

Not Voting: Wake,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Potluck leftovers for dinner.​


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz
> 
> Does your screenname have anything to do with the scattered thoughts you have in this game?


My thoughts have been consistent. Just because you aren't privy to my thought process or because you can't appreciate an unmolested player in the game...it doesn't mean my thoughts are scattered. 

I wonder how many previous battles you are still fighting in a new game?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf,
> Just one question...would you prefer Aye or FA-Q2 as a scum partner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a question to determine my alignment. That's you sticking to a faulty reasoning that shows me you don't really care what I have to say to any of your accusations which is the feeling I've been getting for awhile. Townies, even if they think they have scum, don't ignore what their scumreads say because they can't be sure the person is scum. That's a first class error on your part. Townies are always willing to adjust their reads based on new information and rarely vote park early game especially. Scum do.
> 
> But as town, I'm more than happy to ignore your accusations until you have something to back them up and I'm definitely starting to scumread you for your behavior.
Click to expand...

Who said I am not paying attention to what you say?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf,
> Just one question...would you prefer Aye or FA-Q2 as a scum partner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a question to determine my alignment. That's you sticking to a faulty reasoning that shows me you don't really care what I have to say to any of your accusations which is the feeling I've been getting for awhile. Townies, even if they think they have scum, don't ignore what their scumreads say because they can't be sure the person is scum. That's a first class error on your part. Townies are always willing to adjust their reads based on new information and rarely vote park early game especially. Scum do.
> 
> But as town, I'm more than happy to ignore your accusations until you have something to back them up and I'm definitely starting to scumread you for your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I am not paying attention to what you say?
Click to expand...


Because generally, when I'm town scumreading someone, I don't ignore them. You haven't responded to one word I've said since you decided I was scum. That's not town looking at things with an open mind, knowing that they might be wrong. That's a far more scum motivated mindset of laying a scumread on a townie and sticking with it regardless of what they say. There is no way that my arguments/discussions against what you are saying are scummy, nor have I done anything scummy or unusual for me as town. Yet you still insist I'm scum whiled showing very little interest in changing that view. That is not townie behavior and therefore we need to consider the possibility that you may be one of the scum we are looking for and we are erroneously giving you a pass because you are new.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW Nutz if you are scum, trying to mislynch me, you'll find you will have a very difficult time getting away with that with me and you probably should of chosen a better target.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

lulz

If I have 2 votes and listed as being at L-3, how can Wake have 3 votes and be at L-3 also?

~mod note: whenever you see something like that, just realize that a wizard did it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Does your screenname have anything to do with the scattered thoughts you have in this game?
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts have been consistent. Just because you aren't privy to my thought process or because you can't appreciate an unmolested player in the game...it doesn't mean my thoughts are scattered.
> 
> I wonder how many previous battles you are still fighting in a new game?
Click to expand...


No, your thoughts are scattered in what you are posting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> I wonder how many previous battles you are still fighting in a new game?



Previous battles? Only a fool would bring something like that into a different game. Question is, why are you trying so hard to convince yourself that a handful of people in this game are town? Why are you so insistent that I am scum, Wolf is scum, and Rosie as well at the beginning of the game? Is it because all 3 of us have voted for Wake, who could be your scum buddy?


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote wake*

I believe that is L1. No one consider hammering until wake responds


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm waiting to see who will call Avi scum for telling us to wait on Wake to respond before someone hammers him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake should probably do his scum fakeclaim next time he is on so we can turbolynch him. [/troll]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.



Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
Click to expand...


he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
Click to expand...


You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.

In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.

This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
Click to expand...


Yes, he's new, but he can't be dismissed because of that. If he really believes half of us are scum, and if that was the case, the game wouldn't get anywhere. For someone to be lynched in that scenario, scum would have to vote to lynch one of their own. When the Night Phase begins, with them taking out one of us, it'd be back to the same thing the following Game Day - 3 vs 3 instead of 4 vs 4. Again, scum would have to agree to vote out one of their own. Nutz needs to see the logic in that and realize his list is way off.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
Click to expand...


This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
Click to expand...


People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.

Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.
> 
> Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.
Click to expand...


You don't get to put words in my posts like that. You don't know what I'd say or think, so don't assume anything. Maybe YOU would have asked him about that, but that doesn't mean I would. By the way, why are you taking up for Nutz? Is it because he didn't call you out in that post and say you're scum? Why can't you let him respond to posts like that himself? Are you coaching him on how to reply to posts?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
Click to expand...


What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
Click to expand...

If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!

House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
Click to expand...

Process of elimination...everyone is a level of scum  until they convince me otherwise.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.
> 
> Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to put words in my posts like that. You don't know what I'd say or think, so don't assume anything. Maybe YOU would have asked him about that, but that doesn't mean I would. By the way, why are you taking up for Nutz? Is it because he didn't call you out in that post and say you're scum? Why can't you let him respond to posts like that himself? Are you coaching him on how to reply to posts?
Click to expand...

Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other? 

Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?



If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
Click to expand...

You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
Click to expand...


I only plan to leave him be day 1. If I think he is scum later on or scum slips he is fair game


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
Click to expand...


You're so far offbase here it isn't funny; it's more along the lines of being pathetic. Why are running to House now? Do you intend to mirror whatever he says and who he votes for?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.
Click to expand...


Yes, because if I was the scum you think I was, and you thought I'd mirror everything my scumbuddy does so that all fingers point at that person or me if one us flips, then I would deserve to lose.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so far offbase here it isn't funny; it's more along the lines of being pathetic. Why are running to House now? Do you intend to mirror whatever he says and who he votes for?
Click to expand...

I am just trying to get House's opinion. I am curious if he is gonna give the same BS answers in an effort to control the game or if he is gonna say what he really thinks.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because if I was the scum you think I was, and you thought I'd mirror everything my scumbuddy does so that all fingers point at that person or me if one us flips, then I would deserve to lose.
Click to expand...

So basically, you are saying that you are easy to see through and only use conventional strategy techniques.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because if I was the scum you think I was, and you thought I'd mirror everything my scumbuddy does so that all fingers point at that person or me if one us flips, then I would deserve to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, you are saying that you are easy to see through and only use conventional strategy techniques.
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying I know how to play this game. 

You aren't going to be able to mislynch me.

This is the last time I tell you that before I start ignoring you.


----------



## lulz

In case you haven't realized, todays theme is an emphasis on how beautiful Cityville is.  Other possible themes include, things to do and places to see, interesting statistics, and specific factors that make Cityville such an interesting place.

Vote Count~1.8
Wolfsister77-Nutz (L-4)
Nutz-
Wake-Wolfsister77, RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321 (L-1)
AyeCan'tSeeYou-FA_Q2, House (L-3)
Avatar4321-
House-
FA_Q2-
RosieS-

Not Voting: Wake,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Jalepeno Grilled Cheese Sandwiches for Dinner​


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed Aye and wolf are connected at the hip with their reads and criticism of any read I make that involves one or the other?
> 
> Notice how they are BOTH now trying to point their [scummy] fingers in my direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because if I was the scum you think I was, and you thought I'd mirror everything my scumbuddy does so that all fingers point at that person or me if one us flips, then I would deserve to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, you are saying that you are easy to see through and only use conventional strategy techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying I know how to play this game.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to mislynch me.
> 
> This is the last time I tell you that before I start ignoring you.
Click to expand...

So who is your vote, outside of Wake?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think I'd be so stupid as scum, to buddy up to my scumbuddy, then you severely underestimate me and you need to do some serious reading on how to play the game cuz you don't have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...I may be overestimating your ability to be a deceptive scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because if I was the scum you think I was, and you thought I'd mirror everything my scumbuddy does so that all fingers point at that person or me if one us flips, then I would deserve to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, you are saying that you are easy to see through and only use conventional strategy techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying I know how to play this game.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to mislynch me.
> 
> This is the last time I tell you that before I start ignoring you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who is your vote, outside of Wake?
Click to expand...


FA or Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?



LOL-If you only knew the history between us (game 2,3,5 in particular) you wouldn't be saying Aye sheeps me on anything.


----------



## Nutz

If House is too busy to play, shouldn't he contact the mod?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You mean Wake? Wake should replace out if he can't play.


----------



## Nutz

And no red flags about Aye has been thrown up to you?


Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-If you only knew the history between us (game 2,3,5 in particular) you wouldn't be saying Aye sheeps me on anything.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> You mean Wake? Wake should replace out if he can't play.


Sorry, it seems as if they are both obsessed with that stupid show...but yeah...since he is claiming he has no time, should administration step in or is that a valid strategy  (albeit, that strategy is akin to being a lousy rat or canadian).


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Wake? Wake should replace out if he can't play.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it seems as if they are both obsessed with that stupid show...but yeah...since he is claiming he has no time, should administration step in or is that a valid strategy  (albeit, that strategy is akin to being a lousy rat or canadian).
Click to expand...


Mods will prod someone after 48 hours of inactivity (that varies according to mod) by PMing them and telling them to post. If they don't post within 24 hours of that or are prodded 3 times-they are force replaced.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> And no red flags about Aye has been thrown up to you?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-If you only knew the history between us (game 2,3,5 in particular) you wouldn't be saying Aye sheeps me on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No one is ringing any town bells for me this game. I think Aye is acting really weird if she's scum and I don't see the point to it for scum to behave that way. That's about all I can say on her right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> And no red flags about Aye has been thrown up to you?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-If you only knew the history between us (game 2,3,5 in particular) you wouldn't be saying Aye sheeps me on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just for you, Nutz.


----------



## Nutz

So why are you buddying up to wolf, Aye?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.
> 
> Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to put words in my posts like that. You don't know what I'd say or think, so don't assume anything. Maybe YOU would have asked him about that, but that doesn't mean I would. By the way, why are you taking up for Nutz? Is it because he didn't call you out in that post and say you're scum? Why can't you let him respond to posts like that himself? Are you coaching him on how to reply to posts?
Click to expand...


Damn you nailed me.  I'm totally scum with Nutz.

The great Aye has scumhunted me.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
Click to expand...


Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?

I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.

I don't know about her partner, could be wake.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.
> 
> Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to put words in my posts like that. You don't know what I'd say or think, so don't assume anything. Maybe YOU would have asked him about that, but that doesn't mean I would. By the way, why are you taking up for Nutz? Is it because he didn't call you out in that post and say you're scum? Why can't you let him respond to posts like that himself? Are you coaching him on how to reply to posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you nailed me.  I'm totally scum with Nutz.
> 
> The great Aye has scumhunted me.
Click to expand...

I wish it were true.  I have a feeling it would be very entertaining.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> If House is too busy to play, shouldn't he contact the mod?



Cool your jets, brah.  I post plenty frequently enough.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Avatar...not leaning one way or another.
> Rosie - I lean more towards scum, but not far enough focus on.
> FAQ2 - Scummy - seems to be hiding
> Aye - Scummier.
> Wolfsister - Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
Click to expand...

Moon logic is nothing more than a beginning.


----------



## Nutz

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moon logic is nothing more than a beginning.
Click to expand...

the two of you need to have a showdown to determine which one of you can have an avatar of that creepy guy.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moon logic is nothing more than a beginning.
Click to expand...


That's based on the premise that your read evolves to something that resembles rationality.

So far, it hasn't.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is right about me not being scum but he is a newb may as well give him some time to get his game legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if he is scum and we leave him alone because he's new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I were scum...I would try to paint that picture too!
> 
> House, besides Wake, who do you lean scummy.  Aye and her partner, Wolf? What about Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moon logic is nothing more than a beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's based on the premise that your read evolves to something that resembles rationality.
> 
> So far, it hasn't.
Click to expand...

How successful have you been at this game?  People seem to tremble at your presence....but you don't scare me.  No one is giving tells...they are jockeying for position.  You gotta look deeper.  Wolf contradicted herself...she said she was being nice because of me - the noob - then she changed that and said she is being nice because past game s flamed up.  He has been very helpful...but also arrogantly dismissive...only to return to helpful.  She is trying to deflect pretty aggressively via attacking (her view) of my strategy...yet she is helpful at other times.  

But, it could be Aye.  She is buddying Wolf.  Perhaps a distraction by Aye...or a convenient mirror for Wolf. Wolf said she would never buddy with a scum....but would a scum try to buddy a town to make that person look like scum?  

I'll vote for Aye if it means moving forward...but wolf still has my vote.  I think Aye may be a better player and is trying to make Wolf make a mistake...but I could be wrong.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How successful have you been at this game?  People seem to tremble at your presence....but you don't scare me.  No one is giving tells...they are jockeying for position.  You gotta look deeper.  Wolf contradicted herself...she said she was being nice because of me - the noob - then she changed that and said she is being nice because past game s flamed up.  He has been very helpful...but also arrogantly dismissive...only to return to helpful.  She is trying to deflect pretty aggressively via attacking (her view) of my strategy...yet she is helpful at other times.
> 
> But, it could be Aye.  She is buddying Wolf.  Perhaps a distraction by Aye...or a convenient mirror for Wolf. Wolf said she would never buddy with a scum....but would a scum try to buddy a town to make that person look like scum?
> 
> I'll vote for Aye if it means moving forward...but wolf still has my vote.  I think Aye may be a better player and is trying to make Wolf make a mistake...but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best post I've seen from you thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, it could be Aye.  She is buddying Wolf.  Perhaps a distraction by Aye...or a convenient mirror for Wolf. Wolf said she would never buddy with a scum...*.but would a scum try to buddy a town to make that person look like scum?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll vote for Aye if it means moving forward...but wolf still has my vote.  I think Aye may be a better player and is trying to make Wolf make a mistake...but I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's far more to vote Aye for than Wolfie.
> 
> To be fair, if I wasn't keenly aware of Wolfie's recent games, I'd be swayed by your post, but I believe she is trying to adjust her playstyle to adapt to her new role as an IC over on MafiaScum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> How successful have you been at this game?  People seem to tremble at your presence....but you don't scare me.  No one is giving tells...they are jockeying for position.  You gotta look deeper.  Wolf contradicted herself...she said she was being nice because of me - the noob - then she changed that and said she is being nice because past game s flamed up.  He has been very helpful...but also arrogantly dismissive...only to return to helpful.  She is trying to deflect pretty aggressively via attacking (her view) of my strategy...yet she is helpful at other times.
> 
> But, it could be Aye.  She is buddying Wolf.  Perhaps a distraction by Aye...or a convenient mirror for Wolf. Wolf said she would never buddy with a scum....but would a scum try to buddy a town to make that person look like scum?
> 
> I'll vote for Aye if it means moving forward...but wolf still has my vote.  I think Aye may be a better player and is trying to make Wolf make a mistake...but I could be wrong.



LOL-I don't tremble at House's presence and he doesn't scare me. For at least the third time I'm going to tell you this because you are new at the game and apparently have serious reading comprehension issues. I said I was being nicer due to you being new AND because I had a strategy this game to try to make it less toxic for everyone which I would of done regardless of alignment and this is not alignment indicative. Me flipping out when I was being scumread for it while at the same time Wake was scumreading me for being angry is fucking frustrated town. Yes, scum buddy townies all the time. It's a viable scum strategy. They also defend townies for towncred if the townie ever flips town. Me being helpful is because you are new. I'm also losing patience with you quickly and I don't have much of a desire to be helpful any more. Of course I'm going to respond to you. That's how the game is played. Arrogantly dismissive-yep, I have zero tolerance for foolishness and I know you won't get me lynched and I have every reason to be confident of that.


----------



## Nutz

I think Wolf needs to make a case against Aye.


----------



## House

Butchered quote is butchered.  My reply to Nutz' post is embedded.

Sorry.


----------



## Nutz

How often did Rosie post in previous games?  Has she ever been scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> I think Wolf needs to make a case against Aye.



I already said I don't have a good read on her but that she's defensive and antagonistic and I'm not sure why and scum player would draw attention to themselves like that. It's also completely different from her normal scumgame. 

So I don't really know if she's scum or not. That's the best you are going to get out of me on her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> How often did Rosie post in previous games?  Has she ever been scum?



In game 2 she was and was incredibly nasty and aggressive. Especially towards me but only when I started suspecting her, voting for her, and going after her. She also threatened me-a scum threat, not a real one. Her posting level varies. She's posting less here than there but I can't say her activity level is alignment indicative right now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is right about how I treat newbies in games since I started to IC. I'm usually pretty helpful with game questions. That said, you should not judge my alignment on my willingness to teach because that is null and not alignment indicative for me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> So why are you buddying up to wolf, Aye?



How am I buddying up to anyone in this game? Truth is, I haven't and won't. You tell me how I'm doing what you claim.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.



Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me. 

I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the irony in this post? How many of us can be scum? According to Nutz, half of us are. The only ones not called scum in his 'list': Nutz, House, Wake, Avi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not playing like Fire & Ice at all this game.
> 
> In that game, you were analyzing and asking questions to try to figure the game out.  In this game, you are just trying to paint actions as scummy without inquiring as to the reasoning behind them and hardcore defending yourself.
> 
> This is D1 and you're not even the leading wagon, I see no reason why you should be so reactionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a previous game, House. New game, new everything. Not everyone is going to play as they have in previous games. Now, what does my response you quoted have to do with Nutz's whacked out list where he's calling half of us scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't flip their entire town playstyle like that, especially to a worse one.
> 
> Town Aye would have asked Nutz questions regarding their excessive scumread count, not jump on it as an easy excuse to paint them scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to put words in my posts like that. You don't know what I'd say or think, so don't assume anything. Maybe YOU would have asked him about that, but that doesn't mean I would. By the way, why are you taking up for Nutz? Is it because he didn't call you out in that post and say you're scum? Why can't you let him respond to posts like that himself? Are you coaching him on how to reply to posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn you nailed me.  I'm totally scum with Nutz.
> 
> The great Aye has scumhunted me.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer anything I asked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House-Aye is one of the more active players in the game. I would rather lynch one of the hiders. Especially one who's very minimal posts rang scum to me.


----------



## RosieS

I was scum once. In the second game. Where I was nasty to everyone, not just Wolf.

I was fighting the two other Scum at the time, who bussed me.

Scum ended up winning, but I didn't care.

I spent time in following games trying to get the main Scum who bussed me lynched.

When he was, I stopped stalking him.

I have no need to post reams since I am not manipulating anyone.

Manipulating others is scummy.

The things I have posted have been sensible and game-directed, not personality directed.

Except for saying House is being snotty -  which reads him Scum to me

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

House being abrasive, snotty, however you want to word it is a towntell. He's also aggressive and in your face as town. If he was being appeasy and trying to blend in with everyone and being agreeable, then you'd have your scum House.

That said, meta is easily manipulated. I still don't think he's scum.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> House being abrasive, snotty, however you want to word it is a towntell. He's also aggressive and in your face as town. If he was being appeasy and trying to blend in with everyone and being agreeable, then you'd have your scum House.
> 
> That said, meta is easily manipulated. I still don't think he's scum.



I am not using "snotty" as equivalent to aggro.

How he responded to Avatar is every bit as childish as anything Nutz is pulling.

The difference being is Nutz is typically snotty while House is not.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House-Aye is one of the more active players in the game. I would rather lynch one of the hiders. Especially one who's very minimal posts rang scum to me.



Activity is not proof of innocence, and active scum is more detrimental to town than lurker scum.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Except for saying House is being snotty -  which reads him Scum to me



That's just stupid.  Reread Fire & Ice and any of my town games and say that again with a straight face.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House being abrasive, snotty, however you want to word it is a towntell. He's also aggressive and in your face as town. If he was being appeasy and trying to blend in with everyone and being agreeable, then you'd have your scum House.
> 
> That said, meta is easily manipulated. I still don't think he's scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not using "snotty" as equivalent to aggro.
> 
> How he responded to Avatar is every bit as childish as anything Nutz is pulling.
> 
> The difference being is Nutz is typically snotty while House is not.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


You don't know me at all, Rosie.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
Click to expand...


Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-Aye is one of the more active players in the game. I would rather lynch one of the hiders. Especially one who's very minimal posts rang scum to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activity is not proof of innocence, and active scum is more detrimental to town than lurker scum.
Click to expand...


Keep beating that drum, 'cause eventually, you'll be the only one to hear it.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.
Click to expand...


I see snotty behavior and I see OMGUS from House, which I have not pulled on anyone.

Like I said, being manipulative is scummy.

And House, for those who read, is Scummiest.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see snotty behavior and I see OMGUS from House, which I have not pulled on anyone.
> 
> Like I said, being manipulative is scummy.
> 
> And House, for those who read, is Scummiest.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


If anybody actually buys into your bullshit I'll just self-hammer.  You're being willfully ignorant.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see snotty behavior and I see OMGUS from House, which I have not pulled on anyone.
> 
> Like I said, being manipulative is scummy.
> 
> And House, for those who read, is Scummiest.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


No he's not and being snotty is very typical of House as town. Did you read game 6 for example? Also, compare that to game 5 when he was scum. How is he being manipulative? Do you have examples?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see snotty behavior and I see OMGUS from House, which I have not pulled on anyone.
> 
> Like I said, being manipulative is scummy.
> 
> And House, for those who read, is Scummiest.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anybody actually buys into your bullshit I'll just self-hammer.  You're being willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...


Are you even within hammer range? I don't buy Rosie's argument at all. Just relax.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get Aye and Wolfie being partners?
> 
> I think your case on Wolfsister is full-on moonlogic.  Wolfie is town.  Aye is scum as scum can be, however.
> 
> I don't know about her partner, could be wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad, bad, bad. I'm not scum, no matter how much you want me to be. Get over it and get on to hunting down the real scum in this game. You're wasting your time on me. Don't believe me? Then have scum NK me.
> 
> I ask again, where's the proof I'm scum, since you keep saying I am. Post it or shut the hell up about it. Got it? If so, good. If not, you'll only prove you are not good at hunting down anything when it's shown I'm town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to lynch Rosie with me, then?  Her trying to manipulate my playstyle to sell me as scum is pinging my scumdar.  It's pretty obvious with anybody that has played with me either here or over on MS that this is my typical town game, a fact she seems ignorant of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see snotty behavior and I see OMGUS from House, which I have not pulled on anyone.
> 
> Like I said, being manipulative is scummy.
> 
> And House, for those who read, is Scummiest.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's not and being snotty is very typical of House as town. Did you read game 6 for example? Also, compare that to game 5 when he was scum. How is he being manipulative? Do you have examples?
Click to expand...


I was IN those games, of course I read them.

I was the one who told House then - and now - that I am immune to him.

Wasn't me he tried to buddy. It was someone else who fell for his manipulative BS

Remember who did? I remember that all too well.

And note - neither Aye nor myself are falling for it in this game.

This is my post of example.

Regards from Rosie
.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Duh-Sorry Rosie, I totally forgot you were in both games. LOL

I am not falling for anything from House. I've played with him offsite in several games and also because of game 5 I'm more familiar with his playstyle than others in this game. I don't see his scum game anywhere. I don't even see manipulation from him. I see active scumhunting. If you see something that I am missing, please quote it to me so I can judge it for myself.


----------



## RosieS

Aye is reactionary, fake (??!!??11) and hyperdefensive.

And to Avatar:

As long as you continue making the same say nothing posts, I'll continue responding with the same post # that addresses the point that was already discussed long ago.

Snotty and snide.

The only one being so, as well - so there being no need for it in a more adult game makes childishness even worse.

Attack the play, not the player.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

What are you talking about Rosie? I've barely interacted with you this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie-I don't want to spend the whole game sticking up for House. That's his job, not mine. But I don't see anything you described as beyond acceptable levels of speaking to each other, especially in a game like this where we are accusing each other of various evil things. If he would of called Aye a bitch or Avi an asshole, he'd be in the wrong. I still don't see how anything you described makes him scum. Calling someone reactionary, fake, or defensive is all within the boundaries of the game because scum will be all those things in a game-fake emotion, fake reads, etc. defensive and reactionary could be either town or scum.


----------



## lulz

No vote count because nothing's changed since last time.

~MOD NOTE:OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
FA_Q2 ,Wake

Did you know that the name "Cityville" has nothing to do with that game by Zynga?  It's true.






Cityville has a section of the city that's called "Old World Europe".  There are many woodland critters that live there.  Pre-teens shoot rabbits with their B.B. guns...​


----------



## Wolfsister77

OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
FA_Q2 ,Wake

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Here's our two scum.

You're welcome.


----------



## Nutz

Do scum usually hide.  I am starting to lose interest here...not a very fun game when only 4 people actively participate. 

*Vote FA_Q2*  At least house made up some sort of excuse for sidestepping his commitment. 

Prod me when something needs to be done.


----------



## Nutz

BTW...I still think Wolf is scum.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> What are you talking about Rosie? I've barely interacted with you this game.



No, you are misreading.

I was asked to quote House being Scummy.

What he said TO you above is snotty/childish and he is the only one behaving that way in an otherwise adult game.

I quoted what he wrote to you. The quote is not meant from me to you.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.



Nah, Rosie is Aye's buddy.

Her chainsawing is blatant.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Rosie is Aye's buddy.
> 
> Her chainsawing is blatant.
Click to expand...

How so?

So far all I see rosie doing is being rosie.

There is nothing particularly anti town with rosie's play this tirme around particularly for her.  her scum play is much different from what she is doing now.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no red flags about Aye has been thrown up to you?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that Aye is Wolf's echo chamber?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-If you only knew the history between us (game 2,3,5 in particular) you wouldn't be saying Aye sheeps me on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is ringing any town bells for me this game. I think Aye is acting really weird if she's scum and I don't see the point to it for scum to behave that way. That's about all I can say on her right now.
Click to expand...

Very aggressive and hostile.  I am not used to that from Aye.  It just seems scummy to me though.

At the very least it is anti-town.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.


Are you the MOD?  No, didn't think so.

Official my ass.

I am not scum either.  Just because I have not felt the need to comment on the last twenty pages of this thread THAT DO NOT CONTAIN A ANYTHING REMOTELY CLOSE TO REAL ANALYSIS does not make me scum.  

No one is saying anything of consequence right now.  In 40 pages, almost nothing of consequence has been said at all.

About the only thing worth mention is the fact that Rosie has house pegged for an asinine reason and now House is asking his top scum pick to vote for Rosie because of it.

I don't read house as scum though for his other posts (typical House) and noting else Rosie has done seems scummy yet.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> BTW...I still think Wolf is scum.


For no reason that you have bothered to lay out (at least that is coherent).


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Rosie is Aye's buddy.
> 
> Her chainsawing is blatant.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Very aggressive and hostile.  I am not used to that from Aye.  It just seems scummy to me though.
> 
> At the very least it is anti-town.



Typical scum response: use what someone else says, but change the words a little bit to make yourself believe it. Big Fail in that attempt! We all know scum has to make shit up and will attempt to use what others say for their posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the MOD?  No, didn't think so.
> 
> Official my ass.
Click to expand...


I was quoting the mod and screwed it up trying to take out the color.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I actually agree that there isn't enough going on in this game to really give an analysis of anyone. Let's just utility lynch Wake since there's a good chance he's scum and he has decided not to play anyway.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL PRODS FOR THESE TWO...
> FA_Q2 ,Wake
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Here's our two scum.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the MOD?  No, didn't think so.
> 
> Official my ass.
> 
> I am not scum either.  Just because I have not felt the need to comment on the last twenty pages of this thread THAT DO NOT CONTAIN A ANYTHING REMOTELY CLOSE TO REAL ANALYSIS does not make me scum.
> 
> No one is saying anything of consequence right now.  In 40 pages, almost nothing of consequence has been said at all.
> 
> About the only thing worth mention is the fact that Rosie has house pegged for an asinine reason and now House is asking his top scum pick to vote for Rosie because of it.
> 
> I don't read house as scum though for his other posts (typical House) and noting else Rosie has done seems scummy yet.
Click to expand...


So you're complaining about analysis or lack thereof and tournament doing anything to provide it. Seems like typical scum to complain about something tournament doing as well or at least anti town.

And wolf was responding to the official prod our moderator gave the post before. So it looks like you aren't even paying attention to the mod. Another scum sign.

Seriously I have no problem with a wake or fa lynch today.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I actually agree that there isn't enough going on in this game to really give an analysis of anyone. Let's just utility lynch Wake since there's a good chance he's scum and he has decided not to play anyway.



You want to lynch him without a claim?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Seriously I have no problem with a wake or fa lynch today.



Me either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually agree that there isn't enough going on in this game to really give an analysis of anyone. Let's just utility lynch Wake since there's a good chance he's scum and he has decided not to play anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to lynch him without a claim?
Click to expand...


Nope, I want him to claim but how long should we wait for him to play? I think he's scum anyway but I'd switch to FA also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And I completely agree that coming in here and complaining about the lack of anything to comment on and NOT providing something to comment on is scummy as fuck. So yeah, not liking that from FA.


----------



## Avatar4321

When is day 1 over?

I saw we give wake twenty furs and if he doesn't respond proceed. He has already been prodded so he should say something at some point.

If he remains silent lynch. If he claims we focus on fa.


----------



## Avatar4321

Thats supposed to be twenty four hours. But my autocorrect is wacky today


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> When is day 1 over?
> 
> I saw we give wake twenty furs and if he doesn't respond proceed. He has already been prodded so he should say something at some point.
> 
> If he remains silent lynch. If he claims we focus on fa.



Sounds good to me. I think we have until the 19th.


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw if anyone disagrees with the time table let me know. I just assumed 24 hrs is good considering the prod


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm good with the 24 hours.


----------



## House

I'd rather see someone who is actively scummy lynched over a PL.

There have been some points made against FA, why is it that push isn't being followed up on?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.



Asking for claims is what he did as scum last game.



Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spread very thin atm.
> 
> Have there been any unique claims lately?
> 
> Methinks we should lynch House, because he's a cunning dastard in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be any claims? And no need to lynch House today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, curious.
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Is it true that you tend to get angry when Scum? Don't want to anger you in this game at all, but when you seemed angry earlier in this thread, it sorta sent up a teeny red flag. HRM...
Click to expand...


Accusing me of being angry as scum when he knows I get angry as town and was already angry for being scumread for being nice so this is manipulative at best.



Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake
> 
> Do you intend to participate in this game or not? You have not put anything gameworthy out here for us yet, other than the one post I referred to yesterday morning (I think) where you appear to be playing your typical scum game. I intend to change my vote to you by the end of the day if you haven't made any other effort in this game.
> 
> You claim you are busy - so what! You aren't the only one. *The rest of us can find time to post, and so can you. *I do not mean fluff posts either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. No. Probably shouldn't have /inned.
> 
> If you get me to L1 and claim intent I'll claim. Otherwise I can't put the energy into the game when it's spent (can't think clearly after 12-hr shift).
Click to expand...


Too bad Wake. Don't sign up if you can't play. PL worthy.

He's a utility lynch-A PL lynch that's likely to flip scum.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Btw if anyone disagrees with the time table let me know. I just assumed 24 hrs is good considering the prod


Another 24 hr ultimatum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake 

Claim please.


----------



## House

Not interested in a PL by any synonym it hides behind.

We have people who are actually playing a scummy game, and town is on track to give them a free pass in favor of a policy lynch?

Where are we, and how can I get back to Earth?


----------



## Wake

If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Not interested in a PL by any synonym it hides behind.
> 
> We have people who are actually playing a scummy game, and town is on track to give them a free pass in favor of a policy lynch?
> 
> Where are we, and how can I get back to Earth?


I think wolfsister would go after wake even if he were active.  I think voting for him is a waste.


----------



## Wake

I don't blame you guys for wanting to vote me off. Just got no time. It sucks.

As for my Role PM, flavorwise it says I'm a tarot card reader and a psychic, from English Druids and Austrian Gypsies. 

What I can do is, at *any* point in the game, is PM Lulz the name of any player and be told how many non-Town-aligned players are on that wagon. Can't really ask Lulz for clarification at this point, but if he could clarify this for me via PM it'd help, because the role PM is a bit vague. He does try to preemptively explain it in the PM, though. If I PM him "House,' for example, Lulz will tell me via PM how many anti-Town players are currently voting for House.


----------



## Wake

That's a pretty awesome ability there, too, if I may add.


----------



## Wake

So, like, if anyone dares try to unvote me right now, I'll take that as an act of fear by Scum.

PM'ing Lulz my name right now to learn which anti-Town members are voting me atm.


----------



## Wake

PM sent to Lulz. 

(Faking out Scum is fun as hell.)

If you guys wait a bit we'll all learn which anti-Town players are voting for me.

Also, I have to wait a Night before using my ability the 2nd and final time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'll happily stay on your wagon Wake. 

No one else unvote or you are claiming scum and so is anyone who hammers now.

Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-Wolfsister77, RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321 (L-1)

For reference. I'm happy to be checked out. I'd love to be cleared by this. Super powerful ability though. You can check your wagon for scum. Dayum........................that's better than a straight up cop.


----------



## Nutz

Did Aye vote Wake?


----------



## Nutz

So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?  

You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Did Aye vote Wake?



Yes I did, fool. Go read the thread.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?



No, he does not have to tell the truth. That's the thing about this game - you don't know who is lying and who is telling the truth. Scum will lie and fake a claim or ability if they think they can get away with it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's up to mod and yes she did. I quoted the last vote count and Wake is at L-1. Yes, he could be fakeclaiming but I really hope he's not.

Also, has anyone considered Aye might have a post restriction?


----------



## Nutz

Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date. 

You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he does not have to tell the truth. That's the thing about this game - you don't know who is lying and who is telling the truth. Scum will lie and fake a claim or ability if they think they can get away with it.
Click to expand...

You know that I am going to pretend an ability now, right?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Aye vote Wake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did, fool. Go read the thread.
Click to expand...

Why look when I know you are going to give me the answer.  I saved five minutes.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.



Can we stop being stupid, now?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Aye vote Wake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did, fool. Go read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why look when I know you are going to give me the answer.  I saved five minutes.
Click to expand...


Not looking for the info yourself is a scumtell. Scum usually don't bother to keep up with the game.


----------



## House

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Aye vote Wake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did, fool. Go read the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why look when I know you are going to give me the answer.  I saved five minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not looking for the info yourself is a scumtell. Scum usually don't bother to keep up with the game.
Click to expand...

  I was more interested in your response.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My intent is to vote FA just as soon as Wake tells us what the mod says. I don't want anyone, including myself off the wagon until the mod checks us.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz-I think that means the answer is no.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?
Click to expand...

So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.



wake we are playing mafia. Not bs. And that is such a fake claim.

you are seriously telling me we have a role so obscure they we've never seen it before in an 8 person game? It's typical scum behavior to fake claim rare power roles so they don't get lynched from a counter claim.

I see no reason to move my vote without better evidence.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wake we are playing mafia. Not bs. And that is such a fake claim.
> 
> you are seriously telling me we have a role so obscure they we've never seen it before in an 8 person game? It's typical scum behavior to fake claim rare power roles so they don't get lynched from a counter claim.
> 
> I see no reason to move my vote without better evidence.
Click to expand...


Good, keep it there.

Considering the mod, I don't find it all that strange to have unusual roles.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sensor - MafiaWiki

It's a role. Very overpowered for an 8 player micro however. 

I want Wake to give us the results from the mod in the exact wording so we can judge the validity of it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I don't blame you guys for wanting to vote me off. Just got no time. It sucks.
> 
> As for my Role PM, flavorwise it says I'm a tarot card reader and a psychic, from English Druids and Austrian Gypsies.
> 
> What I can do is, at *any* point in the game, is PM Lulz the name of any player and be told how many non-Town-aligned players are on that wagon. Can't really ask Lulz for clarification at this point, but if he could clarify this for me via PM it'd help, because the role PM is a bit vague. He does try to preemptively explain it in the PM, though. If I PM him "House,' for example, Lulz will tell me via PM how many anti-Town players are currently voting for House.



and he tells you in a private message? So we have to take your word for it. Color me skeptical.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also want Wake to use it again D2 and tell us the exact results from the mod.


----------



## House

Reading the wiki, it looks like the player has to be hammered for a Sensor to work.

If that is true, Wake can't sensor his own wagon, because he'll get his results too late if he's hammered.

I say we lynch FA and have Wake sensor that wagon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, if you look at that claim it talks about the previous days lynch and who was on the bandwagon. It sounds like it has to be used at night after a lynch occurs.

So yeah, this is kind of sketchy now Wake


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> PM sent to Lulz.
> 
> (Faking out Scum is fun as hell.)
> 
> If you guys wait a bit we'll all learn which anti-Town players are voting for me.
> 
> Also, I have to wait a Night before using my ability the 2nd and final time.



wouldn't you psych them out better if you pmed the requested, then tell everyone what it does. And then wait to see the reaction before you announce that you are going to do it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

If we lynch FA and have Wake look at that wagon I want to be on that wagon because I want to be checked.

But I want confirmation of that before I jump off this one because I want to be checked on this on otherwise.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'll happily stay on your wagon Wake.
> 
> No one else unvote or you are claiming scum and so is anyone who hammers now.
> 
> Let's see where this goes.



you don't need to if he already sent the pm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Wake I want to be on any wagon you check so if you use it again after FA and I'm around, I want to be on the wagon. I want to be checked more than once if possible.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily stay on your wagon Wake.
> 
> No one else unvote or you are claiming scum and so is anyone who hammers now.
> 
> Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to if he already sent the pm.
Click to expand...


I wasn't sure how it worked. Never heard of it before until I looked it up on the wiki. Sounds like it has to be on a lynch anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That way if I'm on a wagon that is checked twice, maybe I can have some peace from stupid scumreads and people can concentrate on finding actual scum cuz it sure as hell isn't me.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent to Lulz.
> 
> (Faking out Scum is fun as hell.)
> 
> If you guys wait a bit we'll all learn which anti-Town players are voting for me.
> 
> Also, I have to wait a Night before using my ability the 2nd and final time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you psych them out better if you pmed the requested, then tell everyone what it does. And then wait to see the reaction before you announce that you are going to do it?
Click to expand...


Considering he was already at L-1, I can understand his rush to get the claim out there before he got hammered.

Seriously Avi, this isn't rocket science.


----------



## Nutz

Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured. 

Has wae ever mod'd a game?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Reading the wiki, it looks like the player has to be hammered for a Sensor to work.
> 
> If that is true, Wake can't sensor his own wagon, because he'll get his results too late if he's hammered.
> 
> I say we lynch FA and have Wake sensor that wagon.



can a sensor change the wagon after he has sent a pm?


----------



## Nutz

And why would wolfsister put so much stock in this claim?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
Click to expand...


Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
Click to expand...

Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?



OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you? 

Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
Click to expand...


Question is, can you afford me?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent to Lulz.
> 
> (Faking out Scum is fun as hell.)
> 
> If you guys wait a bit we'll all learn which anti-Town players are voting for me.
> 
> Also, I have to wait a Night before using my ability the 2nd and final time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't you psych them out better if you pmed the requested, then tell everyone what it does. And then wait to see the reaction before you announce that you are going to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering he was already at L-1, I can understand his rush to get the claim out there before he got hammered.
> 
> Seriously Avi, this isn't rocket science.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyone is dumb enough in this game to do that, but you make a good point 

*unvote*

So no one hammers


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
Click to expand...


This.

Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
Click to expand...

I as questions so you can ponder the answer yourself.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only time Aye pops in is when I mention her.  I think she wants me to ask her out on a date.
> 
> You like Asian-Hungarian fusion food, Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
Click to expand...

If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
Click to expand...

I know...I remember when he first introduced the game and everyone was crying on the forum that they couldn't put him on ignore because of his "mod" status.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> And why would wolfsister put so much stock in this claim?



Because I want it to be true so I can be checked multiple times because it's easier to catch actual scum when you aren't being scumread for dumb reasons.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I remember when he first introduced the game and everyone was crying on the forum that they couldn't put him on ignore because of his "mod" status.
Click to expand...


That was some cruel shit by people I will not name and that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I remember when he first introduced the game and everyone was crying on the forum that they couldn't put him on ignore because of his "mod" status.
Click to expand...


Then what was the point of your question?  It looks pretty unnecessary if you already know that he pretty much built this part of the site (thanks to the admin, of course).


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Mod or Wake, check my posts. I listed the people on Wake's wagon there. 

Also, check this wagon.

*Vote: FA-Q2*


----------



## lulz

Phone posting to say hi.  I have to phone post at work you see...


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I remember when he first introduced the game and everyone was crying on the forum that they couldn't put him on ignore because of his "mod" status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what was the point of your question?  It looks pretty unnecessary if you already know that he pretty much built this part of the site (thanks to the admin, of course).
Click to expand...

To measure the answers.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...I remember when he first introduced the game and everyone was crying on the forum that they couldn't put him on ignore because of his "mod" status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what was the point of your question?  It looks pretty unnecessary if you already know that he pretty much built this part of the site (thanks to the admin, of course).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To measure the answers.
Click to expand...


You're overplaying that card.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?



I can _certainly_ lie, but if I were to try and deceive you, it wouldn't be something as imaginative as this.

Also, I'll learn _how many_ Scum are on my wagon, but not _which_ players.

As for dragging this out, I'm waiting for Lulz to respond to my PM with an official number.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stop being stupid, now?
Click to expand...


Your response and its tone at this point in the game feels misplaced to me.

As in, I do not understand it.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can _certainly_ lie, but if I were to try and deceive you, it wouldn't be something as imaginative as this.
> 
> Also, I'll learn _how many_ Scum are on my wagon, but not _which_ players.
> 
> As for dragging this out, I'm waiting for Lulz to respond to my PM with an official number.
Click to expand...

I have always found that the most outrageous lies are most effective. But this should be interesting considering you were L1.  I can't imagine why scum wouldn't go after you - given the easy target.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> *you are seriously telling me we have a role so obscure they we've never seen it before in an 8 person game?*
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can _certainly_ lie, but if I were to try and deceive you, it wouldn't be something as imaginative as this.
> 
> Also, I'll learn _how many_ Scum are on my wagon, but not _which_ players.
> 
> As for dragging this out, I'm waiting for Lulz to respond to my PM with an official number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always found that the most outrageous lies are most effective. But this should be interesting considering you were L1.  I can't imagine why scum wouldn't go after you - given the easy target.
Click to expand...


Time will tell with Lulz's response to me.

I had to wait and draw in opportunistic Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can _certainly_ lie, but if I were to try and deceive you, it wouldn't be something as imaginative as this.
> 
> Also, I'll learn _how many_ Scum are on my wagon, but not _which_ players.
> 
> As for dragging this out, I'm waiting for Lulz to respond to my PM with an official number.
Click to expand...


Well, it would be better if we knew who but even checking a wagon with the same people on it twice should help narrow it down. We can test who is eager to be on it and who is afraid of being checked. I'm not afraid. I'm volunteering myself to go twice.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Color me skeptical.



If I didn't want skepticism, and were Scum, I would certainly go for a generic power role instead.


----------



## Nutz

I am still trying to figure out why Wolf is so ready to give up control and the flow of the game so easily.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> I am still trying to figure out why Wolf is so ready to give up control and the flow of the game so easily.



I want to be on both wagons that are checked with Wake's ability because I'm not scum. It's as simple as that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does wake have to tell the truth...can he lie about this 'ability?' Can he lie about the response?
> 
> You regained my interest. But how long is wake gonna draw this out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can _certainly_ lie, but if I were to try and deceive you, it wouldn't be something as imaginative as this.
> 
> Also, I'll learn _how many_ Scum are on my wagon, but not _which_ players.
> 
> As for dragging this out, I'm waiting for Lulz to respond to my PM with an official number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always found that the most outrageous lies are most effective. But this should be interesting considering you were L1.  I can't imagine why scum wouldn't go after you - given the easy target.
Click to expand...


Smart Scum wouldn't put in a vote for someone at that point, since they know they'd be scrutinized the next game day if the one being lynched is town. Typically, scum won't vote other scum as that person gets close to being lynched. Scum tend to vote for someone early, then jump off as the lynch draws near.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Reading the wiki, it looks like the player has to be hammered for a Sensor to work.
> 
> If that is true, Wake can't sensor his own wagon, because he'll get his results too late if he's hammered.
> 
> I say we lynch FA and have Wake sensor that wagon.



I am a modified Sensor.

You can note that typically Sensors cannot activate their abilities at absolutely any point in the game at will via PM, too.


----------



## Wake

I can also select 'No Lynch.'

...meaning, I can also discern, whenever I want, how many Scum are within the group that decided to 'No-Lynch.'


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ok, I'm in for being checked with Wake's 'ability' also.

*VOTE: FA_Q2*


----------



## Wake

Finally, I can also select 'Not Voting,' and learn how many Scum are within the group of players who are currentl;y not voting for anyone.

Powerful indeed.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves I'm a 2-Shot Sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stop being stupid, now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response and its tone at this point in the game feels misplaced to me.
> 
> As in, I do not understand it.
Click to expand...


Understandable, considering you're too busy to read the game.


----------



## Wake

If applicable, I must be protected Night 1. It is imperative.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily stay on your wagon Wake.
> 
> No one else unvote or you are claiming scum and so is anyone who hammers now.
> 
> Let's see where this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to if he already sent the pm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how it worked. Never heard of it before until I looked it up on the wiki. Sounds like it has to be on a lynch anyway.
Click to expand...


Per my Role PM, it only has to be on a wagon. Doesn't have to be a lynch wagon, but any wagon. That's it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That role sound ridiculously overpowered Wake.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wake

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know...he said he didn't have time to play...and now all of a sudden he is trying to add value to his presence when pressured.
> 
> Has wae ever mod'd a game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Dude! You haven't looked in the Mafia part of this forum have you?
> 
> Yes, Wake has been the mod of many games here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Wake is actually the reason we have this forum, IIRC.
Click to expand...


Cereal Killer was gracious enough to allow it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> That role sound ridiculously overpowered Wake.



Even I wouldn't make one up like that for a game if I were the mod.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That role sound ridiculously overpowered Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I wouldn't make one up like that for a game if I were the mod.
Click to expand...


Yeah..................................hmmmmm


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> That role sound ridiculously overpowered Wake.



Hells yeah!

I'm like a boss all up in here now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake, if you somehow manage to not get lynched today, please let me be your NK at the end of the day.


----------



## Wake

Alright guys.

I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying you want to go to a Hookah bar or a rendez-vous to CO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.


----------



## Wake

I love this f****** role.

If I ever run a Large game I'll tuck this into it.


----------



## Nutz

*Vote Wake*


----------



## House

[v]Vote: Nutz[/v]

Your play is so far below n00b level it's downright scummy.


----------



## House

*Vote: Nutz*

Your play is so far below n00b level it's downright scummy.

EBWOP


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Your play is so far below n00b level it's downright scummy.
> 
> EBWOP


If I pretend to have a power role...will that change your mind?


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Your play is so far below n00b level it's downright scummy.
> 
> EBWOP
> 
> 
> 
> If I pretend to have a power role...will that change your mind?
Click to expand...


Let's have some fun.

Try it and see how that works out for you.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Your play is so far below n00b level it's downright scummy.
> 
> EBWOP
> 
> 
> 
> If I pretend to have a power role...will that change your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's have some fun.
> 
> Try it and see how that works out for you.
Click to expand...

Ya know House..the rest of the field as being manipulated by Wake, the patriarch of USMB Mafia, I can understand.  But you...I am disappointed.


----------



## House

Oh noez, I have disappointed Nutz.

I has a sad.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Oh noez, I have disappointed Nutz.
> 
> I has a sad.


You should be!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.



If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.


----------



## Wake

Assume nothing. 

In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.

Lynching that one confirms the remainder.

Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I spent right at 150 for me and 2 of my kids on Valentine's Day for dinner. We usually do that every other week, sometimes every week (especially if I don't want to cook on the weekend). Are you up to paying at least that much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
Click to expand...


Which is?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
Click to expand...


This is news.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.



OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie. 

Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you worth that much...or more?  You shouldn't limit yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is?
Click to expand...

Mount Nutz


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
Click to expand...


You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye and Nutz-set up a date via private convo. I'm trying to play a game here. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I know I'm not scum. All I'll say, is that whoever scum is, he/she/it/they need to take me out in the night phase


Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, can you afford me?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mount Nutz
Click to expand...


That's the best you can come up with?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
Click to expand...


I'll wait.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
Click to expand...

Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?

What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll wait.
Click to expand...


You want to focus on the four on your wagon but don't want to say who you think it is? How can we get anywhere if you don't and everyone else doesn't? 

I'll just volunteer to go first if people don't say because it'll help solve the game and I've been scumread for stupid reasons anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
Click to expand...


Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I know I'm not scum. All I'll say, is that whoever scum is, he/she/it/they need to take me out in the night phase
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are as angelic as I think...I sure would try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mount Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with?
Click to expand...


You hurt my feeling...who are you leaning towards as scum, Aye?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.



OK, Should we assume he's fakeclaiming then?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
Click to expand...

I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
Click to expand...


...assuming this were true, only one game defines my Scum game?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Should we assume he's fakeclaiming then?
Click to expand...


I'm sensing a hint of panic in your tone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking about the possibility of Wake fakeclaiming as scum now so give me a minute.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.


What other ability?  Are you talking about my power of seduction?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I don't think Wolf is scum this game. 

Avi is being reserved, not his usual talkative self.
Rosie hasn't done anything over-the-top like she usually does as scum.
I know I'm not scum, so that leaves a bullshit claim by Wake. I really don't believe what he has claimed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Should we assume he's fakeclaiming then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sensing a hint of panic in your tone.
Click to expand...


Lynch me then. I don't have time for this game anyway. You'll find out I'm town then.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not scum. All I'll say, is that whoever scum is, he/she/it/they need to take me out in the night phase
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mount Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hurt my feeling...who are you leaning towards as scum, Aye?
Click to expand...


I haven't hurt anything of yours yet. LOL If I really had, you would't be talking to me.

See my previous post for who I think at least one scum is.


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I don't think Wolf is scum this game.
> 
> Avi is being reserved, not his usual talkative self.
> Rosie hasn't done anything over-the-top like she usually does as scum.
> I know I'm not scum, so that leaves a bullshit claim by Wake. I really don't believe what he has claimed.



Why do you think it can't be?

You yourself know how many unique and powerful roles have been used on this site alone.

And if I were fakeclaiming, why would I make up such an overwhelmingly powerful role? I would simply claim Doctor or Tracker and be on my merry way.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Should we assume he's fakeclaiming then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sensing a hint of panic in your tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me then. I don't have time for this game anyway. You'll find out I'm town then.
Click to expand...


If you're town, like I believe, we can't afford to have you lynched.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assume nothing.
> 
> In my eyes, any one of you is the Scum.
> 
> Lynching that one confirms the remainder.
> 
> Meaning, we *FOCUS* on that group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the possibility of Wake fakeclaiming as scum now so give me a minute.
Click to expand...

Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time believing Wake's claim. That ability is too powerful to be in a game with only 8 players. Considering what I know about another ability at play, I'd say his is downright bullshit. It makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Should we assume he's fakeclaiming then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sensing a hint of panic in your tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me then. I don't have time for this game anyway. You'll find out I'm town then.
Click to expand...


I certainly could, but I'd rather be diligent. 

If you are Town, lynching you would be a mistake.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the possibility of Wake fakeclaiming as scum now so give me a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).
Click to expand...


Experience and a thorny lack of time will do that to a person.

I'm here now, and I know how to play. That's what matters.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I recommend everyone say who they think it is. So everyone else should say which of the 4 they think it is. I think it's Rosie or Avi. Out of those two, I'd pick Rosie.
> 
> Go next Wake and have everyone else do so as well. The person who has the most people saying they are scum gets lynched. I don't have a problem with this. Even if I end up being the one. Because it'll help solve the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did that in game 8. Asked for claims and asked to be protected. In any case, let's lynch off your wagon. Who is the scum on your wagon if you are town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the possibility of Wake fakeclaiming as scum now so give me a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to help Wake. I want to solve the game.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not scum. All I'll say, is that whoever scum is, he/she/it/they need to take me out in the night phase
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like mountain climbing?  I have access to a very exclusive mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mount Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hurt my feeling...who are you leaning towards as scum, Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't hurt anything of yours yet. LOL If I really had, you would't be talking to me.
> 
> See my previous post for who I think at least one scum is.
Click to expand...

  I only have one feeling that changes on an hourly basis.  Right now, that feeling is that Wake is scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wolf is scum this game.
> 
> Avi is being reserved, not his usual talkative self.
> Rosie hasn't done anything over-the-top like she usually does as scum.
> I know I'm not scum, so that leaves a bullshit claim by Wake. I really don't believe what he has claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it can't be?
> 
> You yourself know how many unique and powerful roles have been used on this site alone.
> 
> And if I were fakeclaiming, why would I make up such an overwhelmingly powerful role? I would simply claim Doctor or Tracker and be on my merry way.
Click to expand...


Wake, it's too powerful for one player to have in a small game like this. It'd have to be balanced out somehow, and I just don't see that happening in this game. I could be wrong on that, but scum would have had to of been given one hell of an extra ability other than NK's.


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wolf is scum this game.
> 
> Avi is being reserved, not his usual talkative self.
> Rosie hasn't done anything over-the-top like she usually does as scum.
> I know I'm not scum, so that leaves a bullshit claim by Wake. I really don't believe what he has claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it can't be?
> 
> You yourself know how many unique and powerful roles have been used on this site alone.
> 
> And if I were fakeclaiming, why would I make up such an overwhelmingly powerful role? I would simply claim Doctor or Tracker and be on my merry way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake, it's too powerful for one player to have in a small game like this. It'd have to be balanced out somehow, and I just don't see that happening in this game. I could be wrong on that, but scum would have had to of been given one hell of an extra ability other than NK's.
Click to expand...


Hey, if I were you I'd be *screaming* the same thing.

I was just as surprised when I heard of it.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we allow you and Wake to take full control of the game?
> 
> What am I missing?  Why does no one else question this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to hit on and pick up Aye and you might actually listen to what I said. I want EVERYONE to say who is the scum on the 4 on Wake's wagon and we lynch the one with the most votes. Because it'll solve the game. You want that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said, I think Wake is scum.  If you guys want to play his game...go ahead, and if my vote is needed to lynch...I will cast that vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about the possibility of Wake fakeclaiming as scum now so give me a minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Experience and a thorny lack of time will do that to a person.*
> 
> I'm here now, and I know how to play. That's what matters.
Click to expand...


Will do what to a person.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Someone needs to lock Wake up and throw away the key.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> I only have one feeling that changes on an hourly basis.  Right now, that feeling is that Wake is scum.



Why?

Please be exact.


----------



## Wake

...

Okay.

I guess if I were locked away I'd be pretty sad.

Anywho, who do you think is Scum Wolfie?

Regarding the other three.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> ...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> I guess if I were locked away I'd be pretty sad.
> 
> Anywho, who do you think is Scum Wolfie?
> 
> Regarding the other three.



I'm pretty confident it's not Aye. Rosie or Avi-could be either one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm? 
Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## RosieS

Wow. My vote is Wake is full of crap and needs stringing up ASAP.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

Aye's paranoia doesn't feel particularly contrived.

Rosie I would love to hear more from.

Avatar, however, has left me with the slightest feeling he's Scum. A twinge?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well Wake, Avi, Rosie, Nutz, and Aye think you are lying. I'm about 50-50. Have any thoughts on the fact you are not being believed?


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


I noticed that too.  Is wake a Euro?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.
Click to expand...

Wake has a valid point though in that the ability he is claiming is awfully powerful.  That is a hell of a fake claim to make rather than simply claiming cop or something similar.  Wake has flair though and last time he claimed it was also a little more of an off beat role.  

IF we are to assume that the claim is true then we need to know if Wake can activate that claim twice in one day.  So far I have not seen that mentioned.  If we assume a fake claim and then chose to lynch we should build another wagon and use his ability again before going through with it.  

As I see it the best way to do that would be to either split up Wake's current wagon giving us a 50/50 chance at scum on day 2 (and giving us 2 confirmed townies) or, as you all seem to be so convinced I am scum, I can get on a wagon with wolfster and you can test both of us (also giving us 2 confirmed townies and a 1 of 4 scum pool day 2 assuming that wolfster is telling the truth) 


It is also worth noting that protection roles are not necessarily guaranteed in this game (particularly if wake is telling the truth and we really do have a role that powerful).  Using both shots might be a better option than losing one because of a lack of protection if that is really an option.

*unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
Click to expand...


lulz  Will you please confirm this?


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one feeling that changes on an hourly basis.  Right now, that feeling is that Wake is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Please be exact.
Click to expand...

Official USMB Mafia Game #9: Battle for Cityville


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well Wake, Avi, Rosie, Nutz, and Aye think you are lying. I'm about 50-50. Have any thoughts on the fact you are not being believed?



Disbelief is part of humanity.

What you do with the information I've given you is your responsibility.

If you were to play this wisely, you would allow me to, at the very least, use my second shot. That way, should I die and from that point on, Town will have an immense advantage.


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
Click to expand...


DO NOT confirm this Lulz!


----------



## Wake

We don't want the moderator doing anything to alter the game.

I made that mistake in Simple Complexity, and I'd rather that not happen here, either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too.  Is wake a Euro?
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake has a valid point though in that the ability he is claiming is awfully powerful.  That is a hell of a fake claim to make rather than simply claiming cop or something similar.  Wake has flair though and last time he claimed it was also a little more of an off beat role.
> 
> IF we are to assume that the claim is true then we need to know if Wake can activate that claim twice in one day.  So far I have not seen that mentioned.  If we assume a fake claim and then chose to lynch we should build another wagon and use his ability again before going through with it.
> 
> As I see it the best way to do that would be to either split up Wake's current wagon giving us a 50/50 chance at scum on day 2 (and giving us 2 confirmed townies) or, as you all seem to be so convinced I am scum, I can get on a wagon with wolfster and you can test both of us (also giving us 2 confirmed townies and a 1 of 4 scum pool day 2 assuming that wolfster is telling the truth)
> 
> 
> It is also worth noting that protection roles are not necessarily guaranteed in this game (particularly if wake is telling the truth and we really do have a role that powerful).  Using both shots might be a better option than losing one because of a lack of protection if that is really an option.
> 
> *unvote*
Click to expand...

He can use his ability again until Day Two (how convenient).  He will take out the entire town if you allow it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT confirm this Lulz!
Click to expand...


well, isn't this interesting!


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DO NOT confirm this Lulz!
Click to expand...

Hmmm...she can't confirm what is not true.


----------



## FA_Q2

Never mind.  I just re-read wakes post and he mentioned that he needed to wait another night.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> We don't want the moderator doing anything to alter the game.
> 
> I made that mistake in Simple Complexity, and I'd rather that not happen here, either.


Defending the integrity of the game, eh.  

I can actually believe that.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
Click to expand...

lulz confirming would validate wake's claim and thereby alter the game.  It would be nice to know but unfortunately the MOD cant do that to the game. 

not kosher.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).



I _was_ busy. And still am.

That some had an issue with that or gave ultimatums means absolutely nothing to me, because the priorities in my personal life come first.

Having a special power and revealing it later rather than sooner I have no problem doing.

I'm still too busy to play normally or optimally. Pulling the curtains back on an extremely powerful ability can and will shift the balance of power and control most of the time.

Were you meaning to make a point, or simply reiterate the past with a dose of Nutz's opinion?


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...he avoided the game entirely...claiming he was too busy.  He was called out on that a number of times...even by the mod  He was given 2 24hr ultimatums...only to come back with a special power.  Which everyone believed without question.  He hasn't mentioned since that point...that he is too busy to play...and now after not being present for a week...he is controlling the game.  (With your help, I might add).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _was_ busy. And still am.
> 
> That some had an issue with that or gave ultimatums means absolutely nothing to me, because the priorities in my personal life come first.
> 
> Having a special power and revealing it later rather than sooner I have no problem doing.
> 
> I'm still too busy to play normally or optimally. Pulling the curtains back on an extremely powerful ability can and will shift the balance of power and control most of the time.
> 
> Were you meaning to make a point, or simply reiterate the past with a dose of Nutz's opinion?
Click to expand...

You can never get enough of Nutz' opinion, whether it is a reiteration or new revelation.


----------



## lulz

Here we see four houses (mansions) in the rich part of Cityville.  This upwards looking view doesn't look so good, but I assure you the views from those houses (mansions) are fantastic!

Vote Count~1.9
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-House (L-4)
Wake-RosieS, Nutz (L-3)
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
House-
FA_Q2-AyeCantSeeYou (L-4)
RosieS-

Not Voting: Wake, Avatar4321, FA_Q2, Wolfsister77
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Meatloaf marinated in Jalepeno brine for dinner.​


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz confirming would validate wake's claim and thereby alter the game.  It would be nice to know but unfortunately the MOD cant do that to the game.
> 
> not kosher.
Click to expand...

Aye would know that, wouldn't she?  Hmmm, an intentional ploy, knowing Wake would respond in that fashion?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Wake, Avi, Rosie, Nutz, and Aye think you are lying. I'm about 50-50. Have any thoughts on the fact you are not being believed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disbelief is part of humanity.
> 
> What you do with the information I've given you is your responsibility.
> 
> If you were to play this wisely, you would allow me to, at the very least, use my second shot. That way, should I die and from that point on, Town will have an immense advantage.
Click to expand...


I think everyone has weighed in on this except FA and House-Do you guys believe him or not? No one else does and like I said I'm 50/50 right now on it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, though. Why would Wake's 'reply' from lulz say as of 1:11pm today and not as of the time he sent the pm?
> Official USMB Mafia Game 9 Battle for Cityville Page 54 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be time zones, because I sent him my PM at 3:11 pm central time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lulz  Will you please confirm this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz confirming would validate wake's claim and thereby alter the game.  It would be nice to know but unfortunately the MOD cant do that to the game.
> 
> not kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye would know that, wouldn't she?  Hmmm, an intentional ploy, knowing Wake would respond in that fashion?
Click to expand...


Not really, but 2 scum would want it to look that way. One would also want to steer our lynch votes by saying 'look at this group'.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually if Wake is being honest, I'd like him to use his second shot and I'd like to be on the second wagon tested if possible.


----------



## Wake

The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.

After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.



I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually if Wake is being honest, I'd like him to use his second shot and I'd like to be on the second wagon tested if possible.


I have weighed in.  Several pages have passed in the last few minutes.

I don't like the claim at all tbh but I am not so sure that I want to lynch him with the chance - even if slight - he is telling the truth.  If we do not lynch him today though we need to decide if we are going to trust the info that there is a scum on his wagon or are you going to lynch me instead.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Pick 2 from the ones before. Have those vote for the same person.


----------



## Wake

I don't know. A bit burnt out at the moment.

It depends on who we lynch and if anyone dies tonight.

If you mislynch me today then you remove the possibility of letting me use this insanely powerful ability tomorrow.

You guys have a say, so let's talk it over.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I already unvoted you FA. I think we should lynch off the wagon tested and test another one tomorrow and not lynch Wake today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't know. A bit burnt out at the moment.
> 
> It depends on who we lynch and if anyone dies tonight.
> 
> If you mislynch me today then you remove the possibility of letting me use this insanely powerful ability tomorrow.
> 
> You guys have a say, so let's talk it over.



We lynch off your current wagon that was tested today. Test another wagon tomorrow-two from this wagon and two new people.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
Click to expand...

  You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
Click to expand...


I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. Even Wake.


----------



## Nutz

Hey Wake, here are the keys to my house....the key to my wife's


Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. Even Wake.
Click to expand...

It is his power...why would he allow you to determine how he uses it?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. A bit burnt out at the moment.
> 
> It depends on who we lynch and if anyone dies tonight.
> 
> If you mislynch me today then you remove the possibility of letting me use this insanely powerful ability tomorrow.
> 
> You guys have a say, so let's talk it over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lynch off your current wagon that was tested today. Test another wagon tomorrow-two from this wagon and two new people.
Click to expand...

Seems I am the top pick for many so I should be on that wagon tomorrow.  I don't think we should test another 4 though but that is something that is worth discussing tomorrow rather than today.


----------



## RosieS

Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?

If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.

So there would not be any second shot, regardless.

We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.

His claim gets him killed tonite.

Amirite?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. *Even Wake.*
Click to expand...


I'm hoping this is said with loving affection.


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Good point, Rosie. 


Regards, Mr. Nutz.


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS got anything else to add to this bit of activity.  If we don't lynch wake then who of the 4 he identified is your top pick?


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Unless there is a defensive ability as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Hey Wake, here are the keys to my house....the key to my wife's
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. Even Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his power...why would he allow you to determine how he uses it?
Click to expand...


Because a smart PR gets the whole town's approval for something like this. If they are working for the town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Not necessarily.........................................


----------



## Wake

RosieS said:


> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



There is the possibility of a role with protective attributes being used to keep me safe tonight.

Whether it be some modified Doctor, Jailkeeper, Bodyguard, whatever.

I won't be able to use my second shot tonight, but I will be able to use it Day 2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. *Even Wake.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this is said with loving affection.
Click to expand...


You can always assume that when I'm talking about you Wake.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Rosie.
> 
> 
> Regards, Mr. Nutz.
Click to expand...


Thanks - not that I believe a word of this "magical power" anyway.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> RosieS got anything else to add to this bit of activity.  If we don't lynch wake then who of the 4 he identified is your top pick?



My other is House.

Again, I don't believe Wake the Millenial.

It is too much to claim a special new power AND protection from the Doctor or whomever.

Wake has done zilch to change my mind about anyone.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wake, here are the keys to my house....the key to my wife's
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do would be to allow me to pull the trigger on my 2nd shot tomorrow.
> 
> After I reveal my result you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. Even Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his power...why would he allow you to determine how he uses it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a smart PR gets the whole town's approval for something like this. If they are working for the town.
Click to expand...

If you say so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wake, here are the keys to my house....the key to my wife's
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. How should we compose the second wagon tested?
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna allow him to determine that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want EVERY single person in this game to weigh in on this so we can catch scum. Even Wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is his power...why would he allow you to determine how he uses it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because a smart PR gets the whole town's approval for something like this. If they are working for the town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
Click to expand...


It's true. Town will usually ask the cop, if there is one in the game, who they want them to check. It's up to them to pick but they should get the advice of town also. Same applies here.


----------



## lulz

Strategically place forests allows city and and nature to live as one in Cityville








​


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake has a valid point though in that the ability he is claiming is awfully powerful.  That is a hell of a fake claim to make rather than simply claiming cop or something similar.  Wake has flair though and last time he claimed it was also a little more of an off beat role.
> 
> IF we are to assume that the claim is true then we need to know if Wake can activate that claim twice in one day.  So far I have not seen that mentioned.  If we assume a fake claim and then chose to lynch we should build another wagon and use his ability again before going through with it.
> 
> As I see it the best way to do that would be to either split up Wake's current wagon giving us a 50/50 chance at scum on day 2 (and giving us 2 confirmed townies) or, as you all seem to be so convinced I am scum, I can get on a wagon with wolfster and you can test both of us (also giving us 2 confirmed townies and a 1 of 4 scum pool day 2 assuming that wolfster is telling the truth)
> 
> 
> It is also worth noting that protection roles are not necessarily guaranteed in this game (particularly if wake is telling the truth and we really do have a role that powerful).  Using both shots might be a better option than losing one because of a lack of protection if that is really an option.
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use his ability again until Day Two (how convenient).  He will take out the entire town if you allow it.
Click to expand...


This is bald manipulation.

Allowing Wake to live until D2 does not allow him to take out the entire town.

Scum is Aye & Nutz, and I'll lynch either of the 2 today.


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



This is precisely why we shouldn't lynch Wake.  If he's town,  he'll likely be taken out tonight anyway.

Since he's an obvious NK target, find his buddy if you're so sure he's scum


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely why we shouldn't lynch Wake.  If he's town,  he'll likely be taken out tonight anyway.
> 
> Since he's an obvious NK target, find his buddy if you're so sure he's scum
Click to expand...

His buddy is Wolf.  She has been supporting him and his play the entire game.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake has a valid point though in that the ability he is claiming is awfully powerful.  That is a hell of a fake claim to make rather than simply claiming cop or something similar.  Wake has flair though and last time he claimed it was also a little more of an off beat role.
> 
> IF we are to assume that the claim is true then we need to know if Wake can activate that claim twice in one day.  So far I have not seen that mentioned.  If we assume a fake claim and then chose to lynch we should build another wagon and use his ability again before going through with it.
> 
> As I see it the best way to do that would be to either split up Wake's current wagon giving us a 50/50 chance at scum on day 2 (and giving us 2 confirmed townies) or, as you all seem to be so convinced I am scum, I can get on a wagon with wolfster and you can test both of us (also giving us 2 confirmed townies and a 1 of 4 scum pool day 2 assuming that wolfster is telling the truth)
> 
> 
> It is also worth noting that protection roles are not necessarily guaranteed in this game (particularly if wake is telling the truth and we really do have a role that powerful).  Using both shots might be a better option than losing one because of a lack of protection if that is really an option.
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use his ability again until Day Two (how convenient).  He will take out the entire town if you allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is bald manipulation.
> 
> Allowing Wake to live until D2 does not allow him to take out the entire town.
> 
> Scum is Aye & Nutz, and I'll lynch either of the 2 today.
Click to expand...

Meh...I'm just speaking the truth.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely why we shouldn't lynch Wake.  If he's town,  he'll likely be taken out tonight anyway.
> 
> Since he's an obvious NK target, find his buddy if you're so sure he's scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His buddy is Wolf.  She has been supporting him and his play the entire game.
Click to expand...


I'd love to see the look on your face when I flip. LOL

House is supportive of Wake more than I am but I'm his buddy huh? Yeah, you will never get a lynch off on me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's telling the truth here, which I'm not sure of any more-I'm about 50/50 due to super overpowered role for one person to have and his asking for protection which just pings his scum game so much. BUT, IF he is, there is one scum between myself, Rosie, Aye, Avi. It's not me, and I don't believe it's Aye. That would leave one of Rosie or Avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake has a valid point though in that the ability he is claiming is awfully powerful.  That is a hell of a fake claim to make rather than simply claiming cop or something similar.  Wake has flair though and last time he claimed it was also a little more of an off beat role.
> 
> IF we are to assume that the claim is true then we need to know if Wake can activate that claim twice in one day.  So far I have not seen that mentioned.  If we assume a fake claim and then chose to lynch we should build another wagon and use his ability again before going through with it.
> 
> As I see it the best way to do that would be to either split up Wake's current wagon giving us a 50/50 chance at scum on day 2 (and giving us 2 confirmed townies) or, as you all seem to be so convinced I am scum, I can get on a wagon with wolfster and you can test both of us (also giving us 2 confirmed townies and a 1 of 4 scum pool day 2 assuming that wolfster is telling the truth)
> 
> 
> It is also worth noting that protection roles are not necessarily guaranteed in this game (particularly if wake is telling the truth and we really do have a role that powerful).  Using both shots might be a better option than losing one because of a lack of protection if that is really an option.
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can use his ability again until Day Two (how convenient).  He will take out the entire town if you allow it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is bald manipulation.
> 
> Allowing Wake to live until D2 does not allow him to take out the entire town.
> 
> Scum is Aye & Nutz, and I'll lynch either of the 2 today.
Click to expand...


House has obviously left his brain somewhere out in the middle of nowhere. I'm not scum this game, no matter how hard you want to think I am. When it's shown that my alignment is indeed town, you'll be the one looking like this:


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't the Scum kill Wake N1 to prevent him using his "special sauce" D2?
> 
> If they think he could find them out they will stop that for sure.
> 
> So there would not be any second shot, regardless.
> 
> We cannot lynch two Scum at once...so even if we get one, the other would take Wake out.
> 
> His claim gets him killed tonite.
> 
> Amirite?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely why we shouldn't lynch Wake.  If he's town,  he'll likely be taken out tonight anyway.
> 
> Since he's an obvious NK target, find his buddy if you're so sure he's scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His buddy is Wolf.  She has been supporting him and his play the entire game.
Click to expand...


I tried to lynch Wake and was the first one on his wagon and wanted someone to hammer. So yeah, we are scum together you caught us. We planned it all out. Wake would fake this amazing ability. I would push his wagon practically off a cliff. He'd fakeclaim. Then test the wagon which would show one scum positive-me. So that would put me at risk of getting lynched also and cast doubt on me if I'm not and the resulting lynch is town and continue if town decided to continue lynching off the wagon until I was dead and flipped scum. This is of course assuming town believed his elaborate fake claim and didn't try to lynch him straight up for it.

Yeah, that's how I play scum. I work out a plan D1 that can get myself and my scumbuddy lynched and lose the game.

Your a scumhunting God Nutz.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Still want to lynch off the wagon that has a scum positive result just in case, you know, Wake isn't lying. 

Can we consolidate around one of these: myself, Aye, Rosie, Avi?

If you lynch me you lynch town. I don't think Aye is town. Rosie is acting like Rosie and Avi is PoE.

I'm voting here until one of you has a better idea or doesn't want to lynch off a wagon with scum on it.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

The above should read I don't think Aye is scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Aye's paranoia doesn't feel particularly contrived.
> 
> Rosie I would love to hear more from.
> 
> Avatar, however, has left me with the slightest feeling he's Scum. A twinge?



Here is the problem I see. If you are scum, you are essentially asking us to give control to you in making our lunches based on the fact that we should blindly trust you and that you'd never pick a powerful role to fake claim.

If I was in your situation though I would pick a powerful role to fake claim that it would be unlikely anyone would counterclaim. The fact that it's not only powerful but modified in a way that conveniently gives you more powerful raises my skepticism

The only limit on you is the fact that it's a two shot.

Also on a circumstantial not i'm skeptical our mod has been on to pm you as he didn't bother to even stop by the game and do a vote count.

It seems to me you have one shot left.  Perhaps the best option is for you to use it again and tell us the results. Then your power is useless, we can safely lynch you and if you are telling the truth, we haven't lost anything and can use the information you gave us to track the others. If you are scum we can disregard the information and keep hunting your partner or partners.

Also something to consider, if one scum is voting for wake that means either 1 or 2 are *not* voting for wake.

If wake is telling the truth and is town, then house, nutz, or fa is scum. 1/3 is better odds than 1/4. And that's assuming only 1 scum. If there are 2 (which we should consider if we have a power role like a modified sensor in this game) the odds are two thirds.

Until we come up with a game plan I'm up for playing the odds.

*Vote FA*

I figure he is the scummiest of the three


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> We don't want the moderator doing anything to alter the game.
> 
> I made that mistake in Simple Complexity, and I'd rather that not happen here, either.



 I agree


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Still want to lynch off the wagon that has a scum positive result just in case, you know, Wake isn't lying.
> 
> Can we consolidate around one of these: myself, Aye, Rosie, Avi?
> 
> If you lynch me you lynch town. I don't think Aye is town. Rosie is acting like Rosie and Avi is PoE.
> 
> I'm voting here until one of you has a better idea or doesn't want to lynch off a wagon with scum on it.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*



Why not vote off the wagon? The odds are seriously better.

Assuming two scum one on and one off picking one of three is better than one of four. Which are the odds if wake is telling the truth.

If he is lying do you think he would announce his buddy was on the wagon?

I am 95% certain wake is lying. But lynching him today makes little sense while testing his power does. A better test is with the off wagon group. More probability for success. And if he is lying more chance we hit his partner


----------



## Wolfsister77

On wagon possible scum: Me, Aye, Rosie Avi-there's one here, it's not me. I don't think it's Aye. It's one of Rosie or Avi. Rosie is acting like Rosie so could go with Avi here by PoE but either is possible tbh.

Off wagon possible scum: House, FA, Nutz, Wake-if Wake's lying then it's him but I seriously doubt he'd set up his scummate this way. I'm feeling House is playing his town game and Nutz is using moonlogic but is at least asking lots of good questions so I can say it's not as likely to be him as someone like FA, the problem with FA is, he seemed very willing to be checked yesterday which gives me pause. If there's scum off, it could be him by PoE I guess. It could be Nutz also due to the moonlogic I mentioned. I feel like I'm excluding House and Aye but they are at the bottom of my list. 

Hmmmm...........................................Avi's willingness to lynch FA should make him the next lynch automatically if FA flips town. So that might be something to consider also. 

OK, I'll vote later after looking through posts again. I don't have time right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

And why should my willingness to lynch one of my scum reads make me tomorrows wagon?

and why do you keep insisting to be in the wagon wake searches tomorrow? Your eagerness is just for show because it won't prove you are town unless the wagon consists solely of you and comes back negative.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> And why should my willingness to lynch one of my scum reads make me tomorrows wagon?
> 
> and why do you keep insisting to be in the wagon wake searches tomorrow? Your eagerness is just for show because it won't prove you are town unless the wagon consists solely of you and comes back negative.



Great idea!! I'd willingly volunteer to be on a wagon by myself and have Wake check it. That would be like a cop check on me and would clear me as town. Hell yeah, I'd happily volunteer for that.

Alternatively, we could do that to the most suspicious person in the game, and find out if that person is scum or town. It sure would be better than checking several people to just cop check one person.

So yeah, let's do it. If you want to make me the person who is checked and have a confirmed town, I'd happily volunteer.


----------



## Nutz

Good morning AyeCantSeeYou 

Did you dream about me?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?



No, but apparently, you did about me.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
Click to expand...

My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.


----------



## Nutz

OK...let's lynch Wake or Wolf today.


----------



## RosieS

Well, you got it correct about me. I sound like town because I AM town this time. But I will not be making up some super-duper secret PR role to claim at L-1 if I get pushed there like Wake has.

Aye is playing town, Avi is, Wolf is. Nutz has cast himself in the role of comic relief, but has made no slip ups that would drop him into the Scum category. How likely is that if he is Scum? Not very. So he is town.

Wake is lying his butt off.

Given the choice of FA, or House - I cannot go with FA because he is still making sense.

I think House is trying to throw us off by pretending to play his town game while admittedly being comfortably in the pocket as Scum.

My reads have had nothing which alter them.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

So if you think wake is lying....let's vote him out...TODAY!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> OK...let's lynch Wake or Wolf today.



I'm really fucking sick of signing onto this game and seeing you saying I'm scum and want to lynch me on absolutely nothing. Please lynch me today. I hate this shit.

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Still want to lynch off the wagon that has a scum positive result just in case, you know, Wake isn't lying.
> 
> Can we consolidate around one of these: myself, Aye, Rosie, Avi?
> 
> If you lynch me you lynch town. *I don't think Aye is town.* Rosie is acting like Rosie and Avi is PoE.
> 
> I'm voting here until one of you has a better idea or doesn't want to lynch off a wagon with scum on it.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*



Yeah, me either.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...let's lynch Wake or Wolf today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really fucking sick of signing onto this game and seeing you saying I'm scum and want to lynch me on absolutely nothing. Please lynch me today. I hate this shit.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77*
Click to expand...

OK

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## Wolfsister77

When I flip town, I hope they turbolynch your annoying ass next Nutz.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> When I flip town, I hope they turbolynch your annoying ass next Nutz.


Ok.  Then they will have lynched two townies (if I am wrong about you).  Why not take the easy way out...let's lynch Wake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I flip town, I hope they turbolynch your annoying ass next Nutz.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  Then they will have lynched two townies (if I am wrong about you).  Why not take the easy way out...let's lynch Wake.
Click to expand...


Because if his ability is real, I want to be checked or our top scum suspect checked by themselves on a wagon. It's the same as a cop check. You get a confirmed town or a scum positive ID. 

But it really doesn't seem that no matter what I suggest that anyone is listening and all I see is being called scum and need to be lynched on nothing when I sign in here and I don't have the time or energy to spend defending myself in this game when I still see the same shit every time no matter what I say. I got 3.5 hours of sleep last night and I'm going to turn into a fucking raging bitch if I have to see I'm scum and need to be lynched on absolutely nothing one more time.

Does anyone even read? I fucking hinted big time in one of my posts about how town I am. I don't know what else to say.

You guys do what you want. When I get more sleep, maybe I'll be more rational. Not really feeling this game right now and would have no problem being the D1 lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and if anyone is reading, Avi is scum.

Just so you know.


----------



## Nutz

So Avi should come in here and go on a rant...vote for himself and throw a hissy fit for you playing the game...right?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> So Avi should come in here and go on a rant...vote for himself and throw a hissy fit for you playing the game...right?



If he feels like it. I'm not going to explain why he's scum. You guys read his posts and figure it out or lynch me. I really don't care which. I'm signing out now. Have a nice day.


----------



## House

Tantrum is getting old, SW.

It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.


Because I am right!


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am right!
Click to expand...


You misspelled "on drugs".


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "on drugs".
Click to expand...

  Good one. 

Wait...or am I supposed to go on a vitriolic rant?


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "on drugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Wait...or am I supposed to go on a vitriolic rant?
Click to expand...


Depends on your playstyle.  I don't think I'd buy it from you.

Though you should totally help me sell your wagon by fakeclaiming.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misspelled "on drugs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good one.
> 
> Wait...or am I supposed to go on a vitriolic rant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on your playstyle.  I don't think I'd buy it from you.
> 
> Though you should totally help me sell your wagon by fakeclaiming.
Click to expand...

Let's vote out Wolf or Wake, and I will share with you guys my power.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.



I'm not SW here BTW.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd actually like to be lynched or replaced.

I can't stand Nutz.

I'm serious. 

I have no patience or time for this right now.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'd actually like to be lynched or replaced.
> 
> I can't stand Nutz.
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> I have no patience or time for this right now.


 

If I could vote twice, I would.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd actually like to be lynched or replaced.
> 
> I can't stand Nutz.
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> I have no patience or time for this right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could vote twice, I would.
Click to expand...


You aren't playing the game. You are being a troll and basically derailing it. This isn't the Flame Zone. I didn't sign up for this. I signed up to play a game and actually I never even inned for it. 

I don't have the time or the patience for this. 

The mod can decide to replace me when I don't post any more or modkill me or you guys can lynch me.

I have better things to do. See ya around. I'm done.


----------



## Avatar4321

The more I look at the possible plays the more I am convinced that wake is scum and fake claiming. But I am not at 100%. Until then I think we should play the odds and use wake to kill his partner or partners.

let me ask you all what you think. If wake is scum and using this fake claim to mess with our heads, is he more likely to throw his partner under the bus or send us looking elsewhere?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake

would you list the following from scummiest to towniest

house, FA, nutz


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> The more I look at the possible plays the more I am convinced that wake is scum and fake claiming. But I am not at 100%. Until then I think we should play the odds and use wake to kill his partner or partners.
> 
> let me ask you all what you think. If wake is scum and using this fake claim to mess with our heads, is he more likely to throw his partner under the bus or send us looking elsewhere?


Why would he throw his partner under the bus?  No one suspect has more than 2 supporters for lynching...and if that does become the case...certain people all of a sudden change their read.  

Why have you been so absent, Avi.  Is Wolf right in saying you are scum?  Are you going to quit or threaten to quit....or use quiting as a ploy to garner support if I say I think you are scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

Como what? Absent? I've been posting regularly in this game. In fact while you are squabbling aimlessly I am trying to think out the scenario and work out odds. Which is precisely why I think we should be looking for the scum off wagon. Better odds of hitting scum.

Ive also been running day two scenarios through my head. Most of them will be useless until we see who is flipped today and how the scum react. But I think we have a high probability of getting the scum.

much better plan than randomly accusing people.


----------



## Avatar4321

And it's possible that if he scum he would throw his partner under the bus because he figures we will lynch him find out he is lying and then not suspect them.

that seems like a long shot but it ends up giving us a vincini dilemma


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Como what? Absent? I've been posting regularly in this game. In fact while you are squabbling aimlessly I am trying to think out the scenario and work out odds. Which is precisely why I think we should be looking for the scum off wagon. Better odds of hitting scum.
> 
> Ive also been running day two scenarios through my head. Most of them will be useless until we see who is flipped today and how the scum react. But I think we have a high probability of getting the scum.
> 
> much better plan than randomly accusing people.


There is nothing random about it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not SW here BTW.
Click to expand...

No, you clearly are not because I have not seen SW throw a hissy fit over nothing like you seem to do on this site.

I don't know why you have the need to do so over here but you should understand that it is just as aggravating for the rest of us when you act like this as it is for you because of nutz.

It does not seem like you give a shit if you damage the fun in mafia for anyone though - just when others are doing it for you.  There is no reason for you to let nutz get to you in this manner - hell, house has been FAR worse in other games here.  

Sadly, I had you for town.  Take your vote off yourself and play.  Ignore nuts if you must but don't torpedo the game because things are not working out as you want them to.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> And it's possible that if he scum he would throw his partner under the bus because he figures we will lynch him find out he is lying and then not suspect them.
> 
> that seems like a long shot but it ends up giving us a vincini dilemma


Like it was stated earlier...if he is not scum...he has put a mark on his back. You already said you don't believe him. I see no benefit in keeping him around.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not SW here BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you clearly are not because I have not seen SW throw a hissy fit over nothing like you seem to do on this site.
> 
> I don't know why you have the need to do so over here but you should understand that it is just as aggravating for the rest of us when you act like this as it is for you because of nutz.
> 
> It does not seem like you give a shit if you damage the fun in mafia for anyone though - just when others are doing it for you.  There is no reason for you to let nutz get to you in this manner - hell, house has been FAR worse in other games here.
> 
> Sadly, I had you for town.  Take your vote off yourself and play.  Ignore nuts if you must but don't torpedo the game because things are not working out as you want them to.
Click to expand...

Please capitalize the first letter of my name.  I am a proper noun.  

Thanks, 

*N*utz.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why should my willingness to lynch one of my scum reads make me tomorrows wagon?
> 
> and why do you keep insisting to be in the wagon wake searches tomorrow? Your eagerness is just for show because it won't prove you are town unless the wagon consists solely of you and comes back negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!! I'd willingly volunteer to be on a wagon by myself and have Wake check it. That would be like a cop check on me and would clear me as town. Hell yeah, I'd happily volunteer for that.
> 
> Alternatively, we could do that to the most suspicious person in the game, and find out if that person is scum or town. It sure would be better than checking several people to just cop check one person.
> 
> So yeah, let's do it. If you want to make me the person who is checked and have a confirmed town, I'd happily volunteer.
Click to expand...

This is why I specifically asked to be tested with just you on a wagon.  2 clear townies.


----------



## Avatar4321

For wolf and fa

who is more likely to be scum, house or Nutz?


----------



## FA_Q2

sure nutz


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why should my willingness to lynch one of my scum reads make me tomorrows wagon?
> 
> and why do you keep insisting to be in the wagon wake searches tomorrow? Your eagerness is just for show because it won't prove you are town unless the wagon consists solely of you and comes back negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!! I'd willingly volunteer to be on a wagon by myself and have Wake check it. That would be like a cop check on me and would clear me as town. Hell yeah, I'd happily volunteer for that.
> 
> Alternatively, we could do that to the most suspicious person in the game, and find out if that person is scum or town. It sure would be better than checking several people to just cop check one person.
> 
> So yeah, let's do it. If you want to make me the person who is checked and have a confirmed town, I'd happily volunteer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I specifically asked to be tested with just you on a wagon.  2 clear townies.
Click to expand...


your assuming wake is telling the truth. What if you are both town and he lies?


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> sure nutz


For mo reason whatesover...OMG.  You are a troll.  I quit!  I quit!  How dare yo play the game and not take my words as gospel truth!


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> For wolf and fa
> 
> who is more likely to be scum, house or Nutz?


I am still very weary of house.

Nutz has not done anything that is particularly scummy for a new player so I would not peg him as scum yet.  

This just leads back to the original problem though - do we hang house after such a powerful claim or do we nail him on day 2 when the claim is irrelevant.  I think that the delay is worth it.  Day one almost always ends up nailing a townie - this is going to be no different.

lulz 
Have you ever modded a mafia game before?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tantrum is getting old, SW.
> 
> It's not like Nutz has any credibility whatsoever.  idk why you're so fussed about the bleatings of a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not SW here BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you clearly are not because I have not seen SW throw a hissy fit over nothing like you seem to do on this site.
> 
> I don't know why you have the need to do so over here but you should understand that it is just as aggravating for the rest of us when you act like this as it is for you because of nutz.
> 
> It does not seem like you give a shit if you damage the fun in mafia for anyone though - just when others are doing it for you.  There is no reason for you to let nutz get to you in this manner - hell, house has been FAR worse in other games here.
> 
> Sadly, I had you for town.  Take your vote off yourself and play.  Ignore nuts if you must but don't torpedo the game because things are not working out as you want them to.
Click to expand...


This is a fair post and makes sense. I apologize to EVERYONE for acting like a spoiled brat not getting my way. Not that this is an excuse but I'm having a shit day in RL. But FA is right, I should think about other people besides myself and actually have ONE game where I don't threaten to quit. He's also right, I don't act this way on MS. I think I still have toxic memories from how bad some of the games have gotten at times, that it puts me in a bad mindset when I play here which is stupid on my part. I'll try to keep it in check. Especially since it makes things difficult for the rest of you who don't like it and this is a TEAM game. Team town vs team scum so I'll try to keep that in mind and stop acting like an idiot. 

That said I don't think FA is scum. He's being very reasonable and makes sense in all his posts and not just this one. He tried to lynch me for this behavior when he was scum. I think he's town this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why should my willingness to lynch one of my scum reads make me tomorrows wagon?
> 
> and why do you keep insisting to be in the wagon wake searches tomorrow? Your eagerness is just for show because it won't prove you are town unless the wagon consists solely of you and comes back negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!! I'd willingly volunteer to be on a wagon by myself and have Wake check it. That would be like a cop check on me and would clear me as town. Hell yeah, I'd happily volunteer for that.
> 
> Alternatively, we could do that to the most suspicious person in the game, and find out if that person is scum or town. It sure would be better than checking several people to just cop check one person.
> 
> So yeah, let's do it. If you want to make me the person who is checked and have a confirmed town, I'd happily volunteer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why I specifically asked to be tested with just you on a wagon.  2 clear townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your assuming wake is telling the truth. What if you are both town and he lies?
Click to expand...

His lynch will show that.

It will also vindicate/revoke his findings.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not up for lynching Wake today. If you want to do it tomorrow after he's used his ability to verify or refute his findings, that's fine. I think we should give him a chance to use it because if he's being truthful, the findings could give us confirmed scum or town. 

I don't think FA or Aye is scum this game. Rosie is acting like Rosie and not scummy and Nutz is annoying but not scummy. House isn't really looking like his scum game but if it isn't Wake then he becomes PoE. Avi is scum due to being on the wagon with scum on it and none of the others being scummy plus him trying to change the narrative to anyone but him and casting doubt on Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For wolf and fa
> 
> who is more likely to be scum, house or Nutz?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still very weary of house.
> 
> Nutz has not done anything that is particularly scummy for a new player so I would not peg him as scum yet.
> 
> This just leads back to the original problem though - do we hang house after such a powerful claim or do we nail him on day 2 when the claim is irrelevant.  I think that the delay is worth it.  Day one almost always ends up nailing a townie - this is going to be no different.
> 
> lulz
> Have you ever modded a mafia game before?
Click to expand...


Why shouldn't we be going with the higher probability group for a day one lynch?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For wolf and fa
> 
> who is more likely to be scum, house or Nutz?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still very weary of house.
> 
> Nutz has not done anything that is particularly scummy for a new player so I would not peg him as scum yet.
> 
> This just leads back to the original problem though - *do we hang house after such a powerful claim* or do we nail him on day 2 when the claim is irrelevant.  I think that the delay is worth it.  Day one almost always ends up nailing a townie - this is going to be no different.
Click to expand...


Wake made the claim, not House.


----------



## FA_Q2

Damn those avatars - I am always mixing the two names up because the house avatar.

Speaking of house, he has been AWFULLY quite lately.  

Also, are we entirely abandoning the times stamp discrepancy that Aye pointed out?  I still have not seen an equitable reason for this nor can I think of one.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Avatar*



Pull your head out of your ass and vote elsewhere.

There is zero harm in leaving Wake for d2 lynch & a lot of help for town if he flips town after giving us two shots at wagon analysis.


----------



## House

I can't read, apparently.  I thought you were voting Wake.

Somebody slap me.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Damn those avatars - I am always mixing the two names up because the house avatar.
> 
> Speaking of house, he has been AWFULLY quite lately.
> 
> Also, are we entirely abandoning the times stamp discrepancy that Aye pointed out?  I still have not seen an equitable reason for this nor can I think of one.



Oh stfu, I'm posting plenty enough.

I have half a dozen games on MS, this one, and far more important things to do IRL.

Consider it fortunate that I'm posting more than prod dodges.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm not up for lynching Wake today. If you want to do it tomorrow after he's used his ability to verify or refute his findings, that's fine. I think we should give him a chance to use it because if he's being truthful, the findings could give us confirmed scum or town.
> 
> I don't think FA or Aye is scum this game. Rosie is acting like Rosie and not scummy and Nutz is annoying but not scummy. House isn't really looking like his scum game but if it isn't Wake then he becomes PoE. Avi is scum due to being on the wagon with scum on it and none of the others being scummy plus him trying to change the narrative to anyone but him and casting doubt on Wake.



So it's scummy to play the odds? Why are you opposed to the group that has better odds of scum for?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> I can't read, apparently.  I thought you were voting Wake.
> 
> Somebody slap me.



Aww I thought you just loved me.

Fa or Nuts?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 I drew you a flower as a peace offering.  I am sorry if I annoy you.  It took me hours to draw this, so I hope you appreciate it. Just don't tell Aye...I don;t want her to get jealous. 







Now, back to business.  I still cannot understand why we are not lynching Wake.  To me, it is ridiculous to bank the entire game on the hope he is telling the truth and the hope that he will tell the truth after day two.  If we vote to lynch someone tonight...I will go with the flow...although with prejudice as I think it is idiotic not to remove Wake immediately on the hope that he is and will continue to tell the truth after his fantastic revelation of this power role.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
Click to expand...


Nutz 

Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Damn those avatars - I am always mixing the two names up because the house avatar.
> 
> Speaking of house, he has been AWFULLY quite lately.
> 
> Also, are we entirely abandoning the times stamp discrepancy that Aye pointed out?  I still have not seen an equitable reason for this nor can I think of one.



Not abandoning it at all. In fact I think it's highly likely wake is lying through his teeth. 

I still think it's a wiser move to vote with the three off wagon then then four on wagon. 

The main question is: would scum wake Incriminate his partner or a wagon without his partner?

Second question: would his partner bus him day 1?

Rosie might but the others?

I still think odds are better for you house or Nutz.


----------



## Avatar4321

Now is Nutz the type of person who would be bussing wake right now if he were his partner?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
Click to expand...

I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and vote elsewhere.
> 
> There is zero harm in leaving Wake for d2 lynch & a lot of help for town if he flips town after giving us two shots at wagon analysis.
Click to expand...


I agree. Do you think we should look on or off wagon and why?


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Now is Nutz the type of person who would be bussing wake right now if he were his partner?


Yes, I would.  But I am town, so I am not privy to that sort of fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass and vote elsewhere.
> 
> There is zero harm in leaving Wake for d2 lynch & a lot of help for town if he flips town after giving us two shots at wagon analysis.
Click to expand...


So House and Wake then huh?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris
Click to expand...


Sure I can. I'll have it charged to your account.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 I drew you a flower as a peace offering.  I am sorry if I annoy you.  It took me hours to draw this, so I hope you appreciate it. Just don't tell Aye...I don;t want her to get jealous.



It's beautiful and thank you Nutz. 

Aye has no reason to be jealous. I'm a happily married woman and it's obvious you only have eyes for her.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. I'll have it charged to your account.
Click to expand...

That's pretty scummy of you. 

FA_Q2   Why is Avi targeting us?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My take on Wake's saga:

I am having a difficult time believing his claim. If it was only a one shot modified sensor, where he could monitor/check one voting wagon, I'd be more inclined to believe it. I think it was 4 scenarios he told us he could choose from twice. That's just way out there for me to see happening for one player in a game this small. Let's say he isn't lynched today...... For whatever reason, scum doesn't kill him ...... Either scum is playing dumb at that point, or he's one of them and there was no way he'd be NK'd.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-You are forgetting about protective roles that could protect Wake. Should they leave him open for the NK then?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye-You are forgetting about protective roles that could protect Wake. Should they leave him open for the NK then?



I did forget. We don't know if there are any, though. If someone does have one and decides to protect Wake, they need to tell us come Day 2 if the NK wasn't successful. In the off chance that a protective role has more than one use, they need to stay quiet about using it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If we have a Town Cop or other investigative type role, can that person please check Wake tonight?


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. I'll have it charged to your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty scummy of you.
> 
> FA_Q2   Why is Avi targeting us?
Click to expand...

Because wake claimed one was on the wagon.  That means, if he is telling the truth, that there is at least one OFF the wagon as well.  We are the players that are off the wagon.  

His logic is sound though.  With 4 on the wagon and three off, there is a BETTER chance of randomly nailing scum off the wagon then there is on it.  It does not appear that there is a lot of ummph behind Avi's point though.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye-You are forgetting about protective roles that could protect Wake. Should they leave him open for the NK then?



I'm sure that is what he is betting on. That way he and his partner have open season on the rest of us townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So Avi, you think we should lynch one of FA, House, or Nutz today. The problem is, I'm not finding any of them scummy so I don't know how to pick there.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but apparently, you did about me.
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. I'll have it charged to your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty scummy of you.
> 
> FA_Q2   Why is Avi targeting us?
Click to expand...


I thought I was pretty clear. So should we look for one scum among the four on the wagon or one or two in the three Off wagon choices?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> So Avi, you think we should lynch one of FA, House, or Nutz today. The problem is, I'm not finding any of them scummy so I don't know how to pick there.



but if wake is telling the truth, one of them is


----------



## Nutz

Basing the entire town strategy on a lie is a mistake.  Basing the entire town strategy on the strategy of scum is a mistake. It is a mistake to allow scum to control the game.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams are always full of beauty, excitement and happiness....but no, I did not specifically dream about you.  My dreams were filled with tacos and nachos at a Mexican fiesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz
> 
> Why is it I get in from work and supper isn't ready? Get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy drawing a flower for Wolf.  I thought you were taking me to Ruth Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I can. I'll have it charged to your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty scummy of you.
> 
> FA_Q2   Why is Avi targeting us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I was pretty clear. So should we look for one scum among the four on the wagon or one or two in the three Off wagon choices?
Click to expand...

But yeah...it makes sense...only if you believe Wake 100%


----------



## Wake

Knowing how powerful my ability is, wouldn't it be in Scum's best interest to stir up as much doubt as possible to prevent me from using my last shot?


----------



## Wake

Town has far more to gain keeping me alive until Day 2 than squandering my chance to use my ability the second time.

Let me use my 2nd shot. Then after I reveal the result, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Town has far more to gain keeping me alive until Day 2 than squandering my chance to use my ability the second time.
> 
> Let me use my 2nd shot. Then after I reveal the result, you can do whatever you want.


Town has nothing to gain from keeping you alive if you are scum.  But hey, if you guys can garner enough votes...I will be the hammer.  If you are telling the truth, you will be night killed anyway. If you are lying...and the scum thinks you have this fictional ability...then you will be night killed. 

You are making a last ditch effort. I might be able to get on board with a House vote if we are playing Avi's strategy.  I don't think FA is scum at this point. 

I would even consider Rosie...but my spidey senses tell me she is town. Other than that, we all know who I think the other scum is...I won't say the name to avoid drama. 

But in the end...the smart move is to lynch Wake and rid ourselves of this manufactured narrative.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I thought I was pretty clear. So should we look for one scum among the four on the wagon or one or two in the three Off wagon choices?



There can't possibly be more than two scum in this game with only 8 people. If Wake is being honest, there is one on the wagon and one off. If he's lying, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town has far more to gain keeping me alive until Day 2 than squandering my chance to use my ability the second time.
> 
> Let me use my 2nd shot. Then after I reveal the result, you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Town has nothing to gain from keeping you alive if you are scum.  But hey, if you guys can garner enough votes...I will be the hammer.  If you are telling the truth, you will be night killed anyway. If you are lying...and the scum thinks you have this fictional ability...then you will be night killed.
> 
> You are making a last ditch effort. I might be able to get on board with a House vote if we are playing Avi's strategy.  I don't think FA is scum at this point.
> 
> I would even consider Rosie...but my spidey senses tell me she is town. Other than that, we all know who I think the other scum is...I won't say the name to avoid drama.
> 
> But in the end...the smart move is to lynch Wake and rid ourselves of this manufactured narrative.
Click to expand...


Normally in games of Mafia, when a player makes a Power Role claim, the other player back off and wait with lynching that player. In this case I've claimed an extremely powerful ability. This ability is far stronger than the Cop ability, which is typically seen as the strongest role in typical Mafia games. If some of you have unique roles also, you may have an understanding that we're playing with what is basically a theme game, and not a normal or balanced game in the slightest. I don't begrudge your inexperience, because this is your very first game and you don't have knowledge of all the nuances involved in Mafia.

I am telling the truth, but you can't say with certainty that I will be killed Night 1, because you can't know whether or not there are also protective power roles in this game, either. When a player makes a claim like this, the last thing you do is rush to kill it, because then once you (Town?) discover I've been telling the truth all along, you've basically sawed off your feet with a rusty hacksaw.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.


Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?
Click to expand...


House hasn't and I'm 50-50.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town has far more to gain keeping me alive until Day 2 than squandering my chance to use my ability the second time.
> 
> Let me use my 2nd shot. Then after I reveal the result, you can do whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Town has nothing to gain from keeping you alive if you are scum.  But hey, if you guys can garner enough votes...I will be the hammer.  If you are telling the truth, you will be night killed anyway. If you are lying...and the scum thinks you have this fictional ability...then you will be night killed.
> 
> You are making a last ditch effort. I might be able to get on board with a House vote if we are playing Avi's strategy.  I don't think FA is scum at this point.
> 
> I would even consider Rosie...but my spidey senses tell me she is town. Other than that, we all know who I think the other scum is...I won't say the name to avoid drama.
> 
> But in the end...the smart move is to lynch Wake and rid ourselves of this manufactured narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally in games of Mafia, when a player makes a Power Role claim, the other player back off and wait with lynching that player. In this case I've claimed an extremely powerful ability. This ability is far stronger than the Cop ability, which is typically seen as the strongest role in typical Mafia games. If some of you have unique roles also, you may have an understanding that we're playing with what is basically a theme game, and not a normal or balanced game in the slightest. I don't begrudge your inexperience, because this is your very first game and you don't have knowledge of all the nuances involved in Mafia.
> 
> I am telling the truth, but you can't say with certainty that I will be killed Night 1, because you can't know whether or not there are also protective power roles in this game, either. When a player makes a claim like this, the last thing you do is rush to kill it, because then once you (Town?) discover I've been telling the truth all along, you've basically sawed off your feet with a rusty hacksaw.
Click to expand...

Again, what is town's record against scum on USMB...1 for 8.  But yeah...let's form our strategy around a lie...that should increase that awesome winning percentage.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House hasn't and I'm 50-50.
Click to expand...

DO you have an ability?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House hasn't and I'm 50-50.
Click to expand...

Then flip a coin.


----------



## RosieS

It really comes down to believing ALL of Wake's tale and letting him live, or believing NONE of it and dispatching him sooner rather than later.

Believe him now and he can get THREE more chances. One  by avoiding D1 lynch, another by a PR role protecting him from NK1, and the third when everyone hunts whomever he names so that he avoids a D2 lynch.

Say he names me. So whomever we lynch in his stead counts as the first body count. Then whomever else that Scum kills.....town certainly since they know who town are. Then me on D2.

Then ANOTHER for sure townie killed on NK2!! 

Can town come back from being down FOUR town on D3?

I am not willing to roll the dice on being strung along and ultimately suckered so badly.

Do whatcha all want, but don't fall for Wake's ruse.

There will be no winning from such a hole that we would let Scum put us in.

Don't let Scum do it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House hasn't and I'm 50-50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO you have an ability?
Click to expand...


This is considered role-fishing and very scummy. If you weren't new to mafia, this would be a good reason to scumread you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> It really comes down to believing ALL of Wake's tale and letting him live, or believing NONE of it and dispatching him sooner rather than later.
> 
> Believe him now and he can get THREE more chances. One  by avoiding D1 lynch, another by a PR role protecting him from NK1, and the third when everyone hunts whomever he names so that he avoids a D2 lynch.
> 
> Say he names me. So whomever we lynch in his stead counts as the first body count. Then whomever else that Scum kills.....town certainly since they know who town are. Then me on D2.
> 
> Then ANOTHER for sure townie killed on NK2!!
> 
> Can town come back from being down FOUR town on D3?
> 
> I am not willing to roll the dice on being strung along and ultimately suckered so badly.
> 
> Do whatcha all want, but don't fall for Wake's ruse.
> 
> There will be no winning from such a hole that we would let Scum put us in.
> 
> Don't let Scum do it.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



OK, Do you advocate lynching Wake today then?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake will not necessarily be NK'd if there is a protective ability in the game unless he is completely not believed by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't everyone gone on record saying they don't believe him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House hasn't and I'm 50-50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO you have an ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is considered role-fishing and very scummy. If you weren't new to mafia, this would be a good reason to scumread you.
Click to expand...

Good to know.


----------



## RosieS

Actually, I advocate no PR help N1.

Scum could kill him or let him live.

If he is town, he dies.

If he is Scum, he lives.

And then we lynch him.

If we can't trust  town PR to play strongly town, who can we trust?

Let Scum get first shot at Wake without protecting him.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

All I am asking is that the rest of Town allow me to use my 2nd shot Day 2. 

That's it.

What's so difficult about it?


----------



## Avatar4321

We have no way of knowing whether a protection role will be used to save wake or not. Lets not lynch him today. If he isn't scum I'm not doing their job for them. Of he is it will be much easier to determine tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> All I am asking is that the rest of Town allow me to use my 2nd shot Day 2.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> What's so difficult about it?



Check me again if you are telling the truth. Maybe with FA. Does the wagon have to be a certain size?


----------



## Wake

No. It can be any wagon.

And I can also target those who either no-lynch or are currently not voting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I advocate we keep Wake alive and let him use his ability again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you guys want to lynch him, we can do it after he's taken his second shot and find out if his results are valid or he's lying. Today we should lynch whoever we come to a consensus on/off the wagon. 

Does this make sense to everyone? If he's NK'd by scum tonight due to being honest, we'll know he wasn't lying and one of the 4 on his wagon is scum.

Any protective role can make up their own mind what they want to do. To say too much about that, gives scum another target so Shhh......................


----------



## Nutz

Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm fine with NLing in this scenario but only because of the unique circumstances. Otherwise, I would not advocate a NL on D1. But it could be informative to wait so I'll leave that up to the majority of town to decide.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> All I am asking is that the rest of Town allow me to use my 2nd shot Day 2.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> What's so difficult about it?



Other than Nutz who is suggesting otherwise?


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?



Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?

Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?
> 
> Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.
Click to expand...

Because  he is lying. It is a last ditch effort to save himself.  

I think of it like this.  There is a suspected sniper in a building.  We see him, he has a gun...he has even pointed at a couple of people...but he hasn't fired.  Do you really wait for him to finally shoot, or do you take out the threat.

But hey...I am the newbie...believe his lie...play the game HE is laying out for you, and lose.  At least a no vote...you don't kill a townie and you get his information D2 without the risk.


----------



## RosieS

Fine. I will go for the one in three chance.

I am only going off the Wake wagon to move the game forward.

*Vote: House*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## lulz

FA_Q2 said:


> lulz
> Have you ever modded a mafia game before?


~mod note:Of course I have, but I can't link you to my past games because this was always supposed to be a secret account.


----------



## FA_Q2

lulz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Have you ever modded a mafia game before?
> 
> 
> 
> ~mod note:Of course I have, but I can't link you to my past games because this was always supposed to be a secret account.
Click to expand...

That's fine.  I wasn't asking for that.  I just wanted to know that you had done this before and that makes me feel that we weren't playing some setup that was completely broken.  We don't have the protections against that here as we do on some other sites.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you guys want to lynch him, we can do it after he's taken his second shot and find out if his results are valid or he's lying. Today we should lynch whoever we come to a consensus on/off the wagon.
> 
> Does this make sense to everyone? If he's NK'd by scum tonight due to being honest, we'll know he wasn't lying and one of the 4 on his wagon is scum.
> 
> Any protective role can make up their own mind what they want to do. To say too much about that, gives scum another target so Shhh......................


This actually makes the most sense.  With a claim of one on and one off the wagon, we can aim wherever we think there is scum.  Wake really has not given us much that is useful at this time so a normal lynch would make the most sense.  If he is telling the truth, off or on the wagon is irrelevant.  If he is lying then the information is irrelevant anyway.  At least for a day one lynch.  Tomorrow is another story all together.


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Fine. I will go for the one in three chance.
> 
> I am only going off the Wake wagon to move the game forward.
> 
> *Vote: House*
> 
> Regards from Rosie





FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys want to lynch him, we can do it after he's taken his second shot and find out if his results are valid or he's lying. Today we should lynch whoever we come to a consensus on/off the wagon.
> 
> Does this make sense to everyone? If he's NK'd by scum tonight due to being honest, we'll know he wasn't lying and one of the 4 on his wagon is scum.
> 
> Any protective role can make up their own mind what they want to do. To say too much about that, gives scum another target so Shhh......................
> 
> 
> 
> This actually makes the most sense.  With a claim of one on and one off the wagon, we can aim wherever we think there is scum.  Wake really has not given us much that is useful at this time so a normal lynch would make the most sense.  If he is telling the truth, off or on the wagon is irrelevant.  If he is lying then the information is irrelevant anyway.  At least for a day one lynch.  Tomorrow is another story all together.
Click to expand...

Nearly everyone was ready to lynch him 'normally' until he created this story after his 2nd 24hr ultimatum.  You are letting the first scum choice...the scum...run this game.  Holy shit...no wonder no one wanted to play.  Like I said, whatever. 

*Vote NO LYNCH. *


----------



## Nutz

Does that make my vote official for when you guys finally come around to making a decision...maybe Wake will come back in D2 and say he is the second coming of Christ and you tell you to jump 5 times and say a hail mary before voting.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Now is Nutz the type of person who would be bussing wake right now if he were his partner?



Not a chance.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?
> 
> Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.
Click to expand...


What makes it even better is that it's 1/3 odds even if Wake is scum because I don't think his buddy is on the Wake wagon.  Not on D1.

And I think that's why Nutz wants a NL so bad, since he can't get Wake lynched.

And Nutz needs to die because he's obv-freaking-scum.

*Vote: Nutz*


----------



## House

lulz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Have you ever modded a mafia game before?
> 
> 
> 
> ~mod note:Of course I have, but I can't link you to my past games because this was always supposed to be a secret account.
Click to expand...


I can confirm this response from the mod. (Feels weird confirming a mod post)


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?
> 
> Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better is that it's 1/3 odds even if Wake is scum because I don't think his buddy is on the Wake wagon.  Not on D1.
> 
> And I think that's why Nutz wants a NL so bad, since he can't get Wake lynched.
> 
> And Nutz needs to die because he's obv-freaking-scum.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
Click to expand...

No, I am just not a gulliable dope slurping up everything wake has to say.  He is clearly lying...take advantage of gulliable dopes that have one 1 game as townies...playing with flawed logic and second, thrid chances for obvious scum.  Vote for me...the town is fucked anyhow when you listen to Wakes nonsense.   You would think, after losing over and over and over again...you might want to try something differnet.  

And BTW...my first choice is Wolf...but I am sick of the fucking crying whenever I mention her name.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> And BTW...my first choice is Wolf...but I am sick of the fucking crying whenever I mention her name.



And you've never given a single good reason for it. Plus, I thought when we made peace, comments like this were going to stop.

You are one of the three off the wagon and your passive aggressive shit is getting old.  

*Vote: Nutz
*
This can die today.


----------



## Nutz

Whatver floats yur bat.  Like I said...you can kill a townie if it makes you feel better abut yourself...but in the end...you are just falling into wakes nonsense.  Besides, I am not sure I can handle another 3 weeks of indecision and the changing of one's mind every hour because Wake told you to. 

1 for 8...being a follower works for you guys!


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?
> 
> Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better is that it's 1/3 odds even if Wake is scum because I don't think his buddy is on the Wake wagon.  Not on D1.
> 
> And I think that's why Nutz wants a NL so bad, since he can't get Wake lynched.
> 
> And Nutz needs to die because he's obv-freaking-scum.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just not a gulliable dope slurping up everything wake has to say.  He is clearly lying...take advantage of gulliable dopes that have one 1 game as townies...playing with flawed logic and second, thrid chances for obvious scum.  Vote for me...the town is fucked anyhow when you listen to Wakes nonsense.   You would think, after losing over and over and over again...you might want to try something differnet.
> 
> And BTW...my first choice is Wolf...but I am sick of the fucking crying whenever I mention her name.
Click to expand...


Even if Wake is lying, it is still to town's benefit to let him play it out because the benefit is simply too great if he is telling the truth.

You are completely disregarding any possibility of Wake telling the truth when you simply don't know enough about the game to be so certain about anything regarding game mechanics.

The only way you can be so ignorant yet so certain is if you are scum, because you already have the answers, and an agenda to push.

Q.E.D, bitch.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then lets just vote no lynch and end the day.  Why risk voting off a townie because you believe this incredible lie Wake has manufactured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no lynch when we have good odds of hitting scum. 1/3 at least if we go off wagon. 1/4 on?
> 
> Normally day one is a much lower chance of hitting scum. Whether wake is telling the truth or not we have good odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes it even better is that it's 1/3 odds even if Wake is scum because I don't think his buddy is on the Wake wagon.  Not on D1.
> 
> And I think that's why Nutz wants a NL so bad, since he can't get Wake lynched.
> 
> And Nutz needs to die because he's obv-freaking-scum.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just not a gulliable dope slurping up everything wake has to say.  He is clearly lying...take advantage of gulliable dopes that have one 1 game as townies...playing with flawed logic and second, thrid chances for obvious scum.  Vote for me...the town is fucked anyhow when you listen to Wakes nonsense.   You would think, after losing over and over and over again...you might want to try something differnet.
> 
> And BTW...my first choice is Wolf...but I am sick of the fucking crying whenever I mention her name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if Wake is lying, it is still to town's benefit to let him play it out because the benefit is simply too great if he is telling the truth.
> 
> You are completely disregarding any possibility of Wake telling the truth when you simply don't know enough about the game to be so certain about anything regarding game mechanics.
> 
> The only way you can be so ignorant yet so certain is if you are scum, because you already have the answers, and an agenda to push.
> 
> Q.E.D, bitch.
Click to expand...

No, it is not Mr 1 and 8.  

Whatever Q.E.D means,  bitch.


----------



## lulz

Far, Far outside of the city limits we've got this piece of work.  You won't find many straight up castles in the U.S. but who says Cityville is in the U.S.? (ok it's in the U.S., but that castle is still legit)

Vote Count~1.10
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-House, Wolfsister (L-3)
Wake-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
House-RosieS
FA_Q2-AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321 (L-3)
RosieS-
No Lynch-Nutz (L-4)

Not Voting: Wake, Avatar4321, FA_Q2,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: Deadline is in less than 24 hrs.




​


----------



## Nutz

Oh, and my agenda...get this game moving faster than molasses trying to travel uphill.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Oh, and my agenda...get this game moving faster than molasses trying to travel uphill.



Yeah, but you're wanting to move it towards a scum win.

To accomplish that, you're wanting to sacrifice a powerful PR on the chance that he's scum.

That's got scum written all over it.  There is zero harm in letting Wake be until d2 to lynch him, but you've been railing against it until it became obvious that you weren't going to get rid of your pet lynch target.

If town derps and lets you live, don't expect to live long if Wake flips the PR he's claimed.

You know, on second thought I think we should let Nutz live for now and hunt the scum on the wagon.  After Wake flips, his reveal will say much about Nutz' alignment.  If Wake is the Sensor like he claims, it makes Nutz obvscum.  If Wake flips scum, then Nutz is obvtown because there's no way that scum would bus this hard on d1.


----------



## House

[v]Aye[/v]


----------



## House

Damn USMB habits...

*Vote: Aye*


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my agenda...get this game moving faster than molasses trying to travel uphill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you're wanting to move it towards a scum win.
> 
> To accomplish that, you're wanting to sacrifice a powerful PR on the chance that he's scum.
> 
> That's got scum written all over it.  There is zero harm in letting Wake be until d2 to lynch him, but you've been railing against it until it became obvious that you weren't going to get rid of your pet lynch target.
> 
> If town derps and lets you live, don't expect to live long if Wake flips the PR he's claimed.
> 
> You know, on second thought I think we should let Nutz live for now and hunt the scum on the wagon.  After Wake flips, his reveal will say much about Nutz' alignment.  If Wake is the Sensor like he claims, it makes Nutz obvscum.  If Wake flips scum, then Nutz is obvtown because there's no way that scum would bus this hard on d1.
Click to expand...

Makes no difference...I am town.  Either way...its the losing team when you allow obvious scum to run the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We either let the game NL or we vote the largest wagon right now. Sorry FA. I think a lynch would be informative and helpful more so than a NL right now and you are one of the 3 off the wagon. We've got less than 24 hours and this is the 3rd vote out of 5. 

*Vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my agenda...get this game moving faster than molasses trying to travel uphill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you're wanting to move it towards a scum win.
> 
> To accomplish that, you're wanting to sacrifice a powerful PR on the chance that he's scum.
> 
> That's got scum written all over it.  There is zero harm in letting Wake be until d2 to lynch him, but you've been railing against it until it became obvious that you weren't going to get rid of your pet lynch target.
> 
> If town derps and lets you live, don't expect to live long if Wake flips the PR he's claimed.
> 
> You know, on second thought I think we should let Nutz live for now and hunt the scum on the wagon.  After Wake flips, his reveal will say much about Nutz' alignment.  If Wake is the Sensor like he claims, it makes Nutz obvscum.  If Wake flips scum, then Nutz is obvtown because there's no way that scum would bus this hard on d1.
Click to expand...

What will be revealed on D2?  Another lie?
D1, you want to sacrifice a townie because you want to believe in Wake's magical power that he manufactured when he was about to get lynched.  

After D2, if scum doesn't NK him...guess what...HE IS STILL GONNA LIE and control you again.  Yeah...its important to lynch him on D1.  It makes no sense not to.  The reward is not worth the risk...to let an obvious scum play on...AND to let him control the game.  Hell, he added 3 days to D1 alone by manipulating you.  

It makes absolutely no sense for you to be so gung ho on keeping him around.  Unless of course, you are his scum partner...or he is telling the truth and you are scum...realizing that it is still a coin flip - even with this magical power. 

No Lynch is simply a compromise to idiotic play.  If you guys can't wise up and vote out obvious scum...that you guys think is lying...then why risk voting off a town when you can wait for his manufactured powers on D2 and have a better odds of sniffing out the scum.   Worst case scenario - lose only 1 town instead of 2.  Best case scenario...lose no town if someone has a power to save the NK...then NO Town is lost, right?  No mistakes, no townie killed...with better odds of finding the scum on D2 with this manufactured ability...if you truly believe it.


----------



## House

There's so many logical inconsistencies in that post that I don't even need to bother with a response.


----------



## Nutz

Yes, lets stick with loser logic and keep the scum so he can lie to you again.  I hate playing on losing teams...just bend over...I am sure he will tell you he is using a little lube.  Give him your wallet, I am sure you will get all of it back.  

Logic...believe a guy that was backed into a corner.  Great logic!  1 and 8...winning!


----------



## Wake

I don't particularly want FA_Q2 lynched today, but what would be even worse is having a NL. That, and I'm sure we'd reap a lot of information with his flip. If FA goes to L1 I will hammer.


----------



## Wake

I do feel wary of both House and Avatar moreso than others at the moment.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't particularly want FA_Q2 lynched today, but what would be even worse is having a NL. That, and I'm sure we'd reap a lot of information with his flip. If FA goes to L1 I will hammer.



We have 12 hours. Unless everyone gets online and votes for someone else, it's him or we go to NL. I really feel like no one is really working together atm to avoid a NL so meh............................


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: FA_Q2
*
Let's see what happens.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.



I thought you were already voting there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were already voting there.
Click to expand...


Yep. Seeing who is or isn't paying attention, which you just blew. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I don't particularly want FA_Q2 lynched today, but what would be even worse is having a NL. That, and I'm sure we'd reap a lot of information with his flip. If FA goes to L1 I will hammer.



Can we trust wake for a hammer here?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

We'll find out soon enough. If it's close to the day closing and he hasn't voted, I suggest someone be the hammer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It takes 5 to lynch, we need someone else to vote before Wake or anyone can hammer or we go into a NL.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.


Good morning Aye.  You are making an error in judgement.  Aren't you tired of losing and being on a losing team?  Wake should be voted off.  If not, NL. 

Lemming mentality - following this group without question - is ridiculous. Stand on your own, sweetie...quit following only to be part of a losing team. 

*Vote WAKE*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Aye.  You are making an error in judgement.  Aren't you tired of losing and being on a losing team?  Wake should be voted off.  If not, NL.
> 
> Lemming mentality - following this group without question - is ridiculous. Stand on your own, sweetie...quit following only to be part of a losing team.
> 
> *Vote WAKE*
Click to expand...


Morning back! What's left of it anyway. 

Nutz, the votes for Wake aren't going to happen today. They just aren't there. If he is in fact town, scum will take care of him during the night phase unless someone has a protective role they use on him. If, by some odd chance scum doesn't 'off' him, 2 possibilities come into play: 
1) He's scum.
2) He's town and scum are counting on us to lynch him Day 2. 

To have a NL this early in the game is a bad idea. If this was several lynches in, I'd say yes, go for the NL. Right now, we need info from whoever winds up being lynched today as far as their alignment goes. 

With that being said, I do not trust Wake. He said himself he had no interest or time to play the game. He gets a warning from the mod and comes in to be all gungho for playing with a claim of a wild ability that could be good or bad for either side depending on how it's looked at. Where was the interest before that? Why wait until he's close to being lynched to actually put forth any effort in the game? Makes no sense.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Aye.  You are making an error in judgement.  Aren't you tired of losing and being on a losing team?  Wake should be voted off.  If not, NL.
> 
> Lemming mentality - following this group without question - is ridiculous. Stand on your own, sweetie...quit following only to be part of a losing team.
> 
> *Vote WAKE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning back! What's left of it anyway.
> 
> Nutz, the votes for Wake aren't going to happen today. They just aren't there. If he is in fact town, scum will take care of him during the night phase unless someone has a protective role they use on him. If, by some odd chance scum doesn't 'off' him, 2 possibilities come into play:
> 1) He's scum.
> 2) He's town and scum are counting on us to lynch him Day 2.
> 
> To have a NL this early in the game is a bad idea. If this was several lynches in, I'd say yes, go for the NL. Right now, we need info from whoever winds up being lynched today as far as their alignment goes.
> 
> With that being said, I do not trust Wake. He said himself he had no interest or time to play the game. He gets a warning from the mod and comes in to be all gungho for playing with a claim of a wild ability that could be good or bad for either side depending on how it's looked at. Where was the interest before that? Why wait until he's close to being lynched to actually put forth any effort in the game? Makes no sense.
Click to expand...

Exactly...but you are voting FA-Q2?  It makes no sense to keep Wake and let his lie define the rest of this game.  Nip the problem in the bud...don't allow it the fiction and indecision to continue beyond today so he and House/ Wolf can muddy the waters for another week?  

Just makes no sense to know that Wake is lying, but buy into the fiction by not lynching him...in case he is telling the truth.  Do you really think he will tell the truth D2?  

I mean...NL makes more sense that voting off a random person for no valid reason.  A Wake Lynch makes most sense.  But if we are gonna vote off someone besides Wake, it should be House or Wolf....if for no other reason than leading the town into idiotic decisions.


----------



## RosieS

Yup. A PL beats an NL every time.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Yup. A PL beats an NL every time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Why are allowing a NL to happen?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Yup. A PL beats an NL every time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



then vote fa


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Aye.  You are making an error in judgement.  Aren't you tired of losing and being on a losing team?  Wake should be voted off.  If not, NL.
> 
> Lemming mentality - following this group without question - is ridiculous. Stand on your own, sweetie...quit following only to be part of a losing team.
> 
> *Vote WAKE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning back! What's left of it anyway.
> 
> Nutz, the votes for Wake aren't going to happen today. They just aren't there. If he is in fact town, scum will take care of him during the night phase unless someone has a protective role they use on him. If, by some odd chance scum doesn't 'off' him, 2 possibilities come into play:
> 1) He's scum.
> 2) He's town and scum are counting on us to lynch him Day 2.
> 
> To have a NL this early in the game is a bad idea. If this was several lynches in, I'd say yes, go for the NL. Right now, we need info from whoever winds up being lynched today as far as their alignment goes.
> 
> With that being said, I do not trust Wake. He said himself he had no interest or time to play the game. He gets a warning from the mod and comes in to be all gungho for playing with a claim of a wild ability that could be good or bad for either side depending on how it's looked at. Where was the interest before that? Why wait until he's close to being lynched to actually put forth any effort in the game? Makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly...but you are voting FA-Q2?  It makes no sense to keep Wake and let his lie define the rest of this game.  Nip the problem in the bud...don't allow it the fiction and indecision to continue beyond today so he and House/ Wolf can muddy the waters for another week?
> 
> Just makes no sense to know that Wake is lying, but buy into the fiction by not lynching him...in case he is telling the truth.  Do you really think he will tell the truth D2?
> 
> I mean...NL makes more sense that voting off a random person for no valid reason.  A Wake Lynch makes most sense.  But if we are gonna vote off someone besides Wake, it should be House or Wolf....if for no other reason than leading the town into idiotic decisions.
Click to expand...


why are you so against an FA lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm wondering why Nutz is blowing so much smoke.

He wants Wake dead who has a chance of being a PR, he wants a NL which denies town info. He complains about the game moving slow but seems to be contributing to it. 

And Rosie, House, or Nutz needs to vote for FA or we NL and at least House and Rosie should know better, especially since Rosie came into this thread and said as much but didn't change her vote even though we NL in less than 7 hours...............................WTF people?


----------



## Wolfsister77

And if Wake doesn't hammer, it's a scumclaim so there's that too.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: FA_Q2
> *
> Let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Aye.  You are making an error in judgement.  Aren't you tired of losing and being on a losing team?  Wake should be voted off.  If not, NL.
> 
> Lemming mentality - following this group without question - is ridiculous. Stand on your own, sweetie...quit following only to be part of a losing team.
> 
> *Vote WAKE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning back! What's left of it anyway.
> 
> Nutz, the votes for Wake aren't going to happen today. They just aren't there. If he is in fact town, scum will take care of him during the night phase unless someone has a protective role they use on him. If, by some odd chance scum doesn't 'off' him, 2 possibilities come into play:
> 1) He's scum.
> 2) He's town and scum are counting on us to lynch him Day 2.
> 
> To have a NL this early in the game is a bad idea. If this was several lynches in, I'd say yes, go for the NL. Right now, we need info from whoever winds up being lynched today as far as their alignment goes.
> 
> With that being said, I do not trust Wake. He said himself he had no interest or time to play the game. He gets a warning from the mod and comes in to be all gungho for playing with a claim of a wild ability that could be good or bad for either side depending on how it's looked at. Where was the interest before that? Why wait until he's close to being lynched to actually put forth any effort in the game? Makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly...but you are voting FA-Q2?  It makes no sense to keep Wake and let his lie define the rest of this game.  Nip the problem in the bud...don't allow it the fiction and indecision to continue beyond today so he and House/ Wolf can muddy the waters for another week?
> 
> Just makes no sense to know that Wake is lying, but buy into the fiction by not lynching him...in case he is telling the truth.  Do you really think he will tell the truth D2?
> 
> I mean...NL makes more sense that voting off a random person for no valid reason.  A Wake Lynch makes most sense.  But if we are gonna vote off someone besides Wake, it should be House or Wolf....if for no other reason than leading the town into idiotic decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you so against an FA lynch?
Click to expand...

I am not......I think it is idiotic not to lynch wake...there is a difference. Besides, FAQ doesn't come off scummy to me the same as Wake, Wolf, and House.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm wondering why Nutz is blowing so much smoke.
> 
> He wants Wake dead who has a chance of being a PR, he wants a NL which denies town info. He complains about the game moving slow but seems to be contributing to it.
> 
> And Rosie, House, or Nutz needs to vote for FA or we NL and at least House and Rosie should know better, especially since Rosie came into this thread and said as much but didn't change her vote even though we NL in less than 7 hours...............................WTF people?


I am not gonna vote for FAQ.  I don't buy into the fantasy that wake is telling the truth.  Stupid is stupid and I won't take part in it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are playing a part in being stupid by allowing a NL to happen and insisting on voting for Wake which isn't going to happen.

You are contributing to town losing right now Nutz and it's scummy.


----------



## Nutz

The other option, of course...is to vote Wake. 

Rosie, Aye, FAQ...why are you following these guys blindly.  They give you no respect and order you what to do.  You agree...Wake is lying and scum.  Get rid of the threat now.  It is the only sound strategy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If Rosie, House, or Wake stall this into a NL along with Nutz, then I'm throwing my hands up. FA isn't the best choice but it's an informative lynch and the only one that knows his alignment for sure is FA and/or scum. He's one of the 3 off the wagon, there's one in three shot here. Otherwise we have zero chance of hitting scum and they get a shot at us and guess who dies then? That's right, a townie. Unless they are protected by a PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We have all already decided we are going to test if Wake is telling the truth by letting him take his shot and lynching him tomorrow to test his claims. You are being scummy as shit by insisting on killing a claimed PR right now when he can help us catch scum if he's telling the truth. 

I really can't believe this is even a discussion. Town is going to lose at this rate.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are playing a part in being stupid by allowing a NL to happen and insisting on voting for Wake which isn't going to happen.
> 
> You are contributing to town losing right now Nutz and it's scummy.


You mean town know show to win with a 1 and 8 record?  

Well golly gee...let me jump on that wagon...can I pay extra for a front seat when it rolls off the cliff?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> We have all already decided we are going to test if Wake is telling the truth by letting him take his shot and lynching him tomorrow to test his claims. You are being scummy as shit by insisting on killing a claimed PR right now when he can help us catch scum if he's telling the truth.
> 
> I really can't believe this is even a discussion. Town is going to lose at this rate.


No, you, Wake, and House decided.  Not the town. There are 5 other peeps.


----------



## Avatar4321

Day 1 especially at the end of the day is always about compromise. We need the lynch for informational purposes. 

wake may be scum, but even if he is there is at least another


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Day 1 especially at the end of the day is always about compromise. We need the lynch for informational purposes.
> 
> wake may be scum, but even if he is there is at least another


Ok...then let's offer up a viable option.  Why is FA scum?  I don't see it.  House and Wolf look WAY scummier to me...but everyone is afraid of them for some reason and letting them make team decisions.

I will not vote FA. I see no reason to sacrifice her when House and Wolf look much more scummy.  I would even vote you, Avi, before I would vote FAQ. 

If it makes me look scummy...oh well.  I am not scum and I think it is idiotic to allow scum to control this game.  That is why town never wins.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake is not going to be lynched today. FA is the only viable wagon. The only other I see with a vote is house. Of you three I find him the least scummy.

if you want to try to start another wagon be my guest. I find it unlikely to take shape though


----------



## lulz

Yoink


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake is not going to be lynched today. FA is the only viable wagon. The only other I see with a vote is house. Of you three I find him the least scummy.
> 
> if you want to try to start another wagon be my guest. I find it unlikely to take shape though


They are ONLY viable if you believe Wake...and you and everyone else already said...you don't believe him.  

Are you the type of person to spend your last dollar on a lottery ticket as opposed to food?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie, House, Wake-Can you three please help us avoid a NL in less than 6 hours? Nutz is being scummy but I think he's just clueless on why it's a bad idea to NL on D1. 

The rest of you know better.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz-town has won twice, game 5 and 6 were both town wins. You are contributing to a town loss here though with your anti-town play right now.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.  

You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If we lynch Wake and he's telling the truth, you will be turbolynched so fast your head will spin for not even bothering to see if he's telling the truth and yes town will lose-because of you and your anti-town, scummy, bullshittery.

Fuck, this is stupid.


----------



## RosieS

Don't look at me.

I never said I would vote for FA and I will not be bullied into it now.

There is no good reason for lynching FA and a big bunch of manipulative ones from both Wake and House.

This always happens and you don't remember: some Scum fool plants seeds of doubt and everyone starts changing votes left and right -

And we always lynch town D1.

Not me this time.

No way.

I will move my vote off House to put it on Wake.

But that is the only change I am willing to make.

There is no reason at all for lynching FA.

If he gives one soon, then that is different.

If not, not.

I am not gonna get derailed by Scum.

Fergitaboutit.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great, your contribution to a town loss is also noted Rosie. I'm done trying to reason with people who can't see logic.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Your reasons for saying House is scum are that he's being snotty. Nutz wants to lynch someone who claimed a PR. Both of you would rather NL than compromise with the rest of town and are contributing to a town loss with your stubborn foolish play. 

I'm done dealing with this.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Don't look at me.
> 
> I never said I would vote for FA and I will not be bullied into it now.
> 
> There is no good reason for lynching FA and a big bunch of manipulative ones from both Wake and House.
> 
> This always happens and you don't remember: some Scum fool plants seeds of doubt and everyone starts changing votes left and right -
> 
> And we always lynch town D1.
> 
> Not me this time.
> 
> No way.
> 
> I will move my vote off House to put it on Wake.
> 
> But that is the only change I am willing to make.
> 
> There is no reason at all for lynching FA.
> 
> If he gives one soon, then that is different.
> 
> If not, not.
> 
> I am not gonna get derailed by Scum.
> 
> Fergitaboutit.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



um house isn't voting for FA. neither is wake. How can they be manipulating us into voting FA?





Wolfsister77 said:


> Great, your contribution to a town loss is also noted Rosie. I'm done trying to reason with people who can't see logic.



relax wolf. It's day 1. We haven't lost anything yet.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> If we lynch Wake and he's telling the truth, you will be turbolynched so fast your head will spin for not even bothering to see if he's telling the truth and yes town will lose-because of you and your anti-town, scummy, bullshittery.
> 
> Fuck, this is stupid.


I am willing to take that chance.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Wake*

I think I am maxed out with dealing with people who only want things their way and are unwilling to compromise and are doing things that have the potential to screw town.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> I think I am maxed out with dealing with people who only want things their way and are unwilling to compromise and are doing things that have the potential to screw town.


I will interpret that as you seeing the light.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me.
> 
> I never said I would vote for FA and I will not be bullied into it now.
> 
> There is no good reason for lynching FA and a big bunch of manipulative ones from both Wake and House.
> 
> This always happens and you don't remember: some Scum fool plants seeds of doubt and everyone starts changing votes left and right -
> 
> And we always lynch town D1.
> 
> Not me this time.
> 
> No way.
> 
> I will move my vote off House to put it on Wake.
> 
> But that is the only change I am willing to make.
> 
> There is no reason at all for lynching FA.
> 
> If he gives one soon, then that is different.
> 
> If not, not.
> 
> I am not gonna get derailed by Scum.
> 
> Fergitaboutit.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um house isn't voting for FA. neither is wake. How can they be manipulating us into voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, your contribution to a town loss is also noted Rosie. I'm done trying to reason with people who can't see logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> relax wolf. It's day 1. We haven't lost anything yet.
Click to expand...


Dunno why you get hung up on my English, Avatar.

I have been given no reasons to vote for FA.

Both Wake and House have given me big fat manipulative reasons.

So my vote is for one of those two.

It stays on House unless we are dumping Wake now.

Just like everyone else, my vote is all I have and I refuse to throw it away on lynching town D1.

Nope. Not voting FA unless FA himself says I should.

Capishe now, Avi?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Fine.

*Vote: Wake*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Fine.
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


How strongly do you feel about House, Rosie?


----------



## Avatar4321

Have we seriously swung to wake being the leading wagon again?


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at me.
> 
> I never said I would vote for FA and I will not be bullied into it now.
> 
> There is no good reason for lynching FA and a big bunch of manipulative ones from both Wake and House.
> 
> This always happens and you don't remember: some Scum fool plants seeds of doubt and everyone starts changing votes left and right -
> 
> And we always lynch town D1.
> 
> Not me this time.
> 
> No way.
> 
> I will move my vote off House to put it on Wake.
> 
> But that is the only change I am willing to make.
> 
> There is no reason at all for lynching FA.
> 
> If he gives one soon, then that is different.
> 
> If not, not.
> 
> I am not gonna get derailed by Scum.
> 
> Fergitaboutit.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um house isn't voting for FA. neither is wake. How can they be manipulating us into voting FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, your contribution to a town loss is also noted Rosie. I'm done trying to reason with people who can't see logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> relax wolf. It's day 1. We haven't lost anything yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno why you get hung up on my English, Avatar.
> 
> I have been given no reasons to vote for FA.
> 
> Both Wake and House have given me big fat manipulative reasons.
> 
> So my vote is for one of those two.
> 
> It stays on House unless we are dumping Wake now.
> 
> Just like everyone else, my vote is all I have and I refuse to throw it away on lynching town D1.
> 
> Nope. Not voting FA unless FA himself says I should.
> 
> Capishe now, Avi?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Because your english makes no sense. Why else would I ask for a clarification?

Why on earth would FA say vote for him?

And I made the case on FA before this wake claim shook everything up. little has changed other than wake, if he is being honest is telling that 1 of 3 of the off wagoners is his partner(s) and if he is lying his butt off there are still good odds that his partner is among those three.

I don't see house being house a really good argument that he is scum. But even a house lynch makes more sense than a wake lynch at this point.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Yes, lets stick with loser logic and keep the scum so he can lie to you again.  I hate playing on losing teams...just bend over...I am sure he will tell you he is using a little lube.  Give him your wallet, I am sure you will get all of it back.
> 
> Logic...believe a guy that was backed into a corner.  Great logic!  1 and 8...winning!



Based on this post, you would hammer any PR claim.  That's scum.

Appeal to ridicule.  That's scum.

Super happy with my vote.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> How strongly do you feel about House, Rosie?
Click to expand...


I am reacting stronger to Wake's lies, but I have suspected House from early on.

I can switch back to House to get to L-1, but I have no qualms about being the hammer for Wake.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.



This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
Click to expand...


is he scum busing or scum mislynching?


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine.
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> How strongly do you feel about House, Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am reacting stronger to Wake's lies, but I have suspected House from early on.
> 
> I can switch back to House to get to L-1, but I have no qualms about being the hammer for Wake.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

I will gladly hammer house.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
Click to expand...

No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.


----------



## Nutz

I have a game question...are Scum allowed to PM each other?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is he scum busing or scum mislynching?
Click to expand...


He's scum mislynching.  He's obviously dying to get a powerful PR out of the game, even if that means he has to die as a result.

Even if I'm wrong, which I seriously doubt at this point, I'd rather lose a scum as fuck townie over a claimed PR on d1 that has limited shots that will be expendable d2 anyway.

Lynching Wake today is retardulous and you should all fee bad.


----------



## House

feel*


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> I have a game question...are Scum allowed to PM each other?



Who are you wanting to PM?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything. 

I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.

*Vote: Nutz*


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a game question...are Scum allowed to PM each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you wanting to PM?
Click to expand...

I am just curious how you...who has been pretty much absent...all of a sudden showed up at this point.  I am thinking your Scum partner sent you a PM.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a game question...are Scum allowed to PM each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you wanting to PM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just curious how you...who has been pretty much absent...all of a sudden showed up at this point.  I am thinking your Scum partner sent you a PM.
Click to expand...


Aw, Nutz is mad because I'm shaking up his push.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not moving my vote off Nutz. If the rest of you guys refuse to work together and want to screw town, then I will votepark this anti-town scummy player until the cows come home.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything.
> 
> I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
Click to expand...

How am I forcing anything.  I simply stated early on, I will not vote FA.  You are the ones who have refused to compromise...ordering everyone to vote FA.  

Go ahead, lynch me.  I am town, the scum - Wake - will continue to lie to you and you will lose as usual. 

I am pro town...I am refusing to allow poor leadership to make loser decisions for me.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything.
> 
> I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I forcing anything.  I simply stated early on, I will not vote FA.  You are the ones who have refused to compromise...ordering everyone to vote FA.
> 
> Go ahead, lynch me.  I am town, the scum - Wake - will continue to lie to you and you will lose as usual.
> 
> I am pro town...I am refusing to allow poor leadership to make loser decisions for me.
Click to expand...


Your alternative is to follow logic that is completely absent of any knowledge of working game theory or mechanics.

Newbtown would look for town and try to follow their logic & be asking questions about mechanics, roles, and theory that they didn't understand.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a game question...are Scum allowed to PM each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you wanting to PM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just curious how you...who has been pretty much absent...all of a sudden showed up at this point.  I am thinking your Scum partner sent you a PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, Nutz is mad because I'm shaking up his push.
Click to expand...

Not really...finally entertained, but not mad. I am good one way or the other.  I am town...lynch me, you get screwed as a town...but you benefit as scum.  Lynching you is simply my compromise.  

It just makes me shake my head when people blindly follow you simply because you are arrogant.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything.
> 
> I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I forcing anything.  I simply stated early on, I will not vote FA.  You are the ones who have refused to compromise...ordering everyone to vote FA.
> 
> Go ahead, lynch me.  I am town, the scum - Wake - will continue to lie to you and you will lose as usual.
> 
> I am pro town...I am refusing to allow poor leadership to make loser decisions for me.
Click to expand...


FA was the leading wagon. He was one of the three off the Wake wagon which means there's a one in three chance he's scum. We could of lynched Wake tomorrow to test his claims after using his ability again and could use that to either confirm town or scum. You refuse to listen to why a NL denies town important info. and why lynching a claimed PR is a bad idea. You tried to manipulate everyone into doing what you want and refused to listen or work with anyone else. Your play is anti-town and directly hurts town's chances of winning.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything.
> 
> I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I forcing anything.  I simply stated early on, I will not vote FA.  You are the ones who have refused to compromise...ordering everyone to vote FA.
> 
> Go ahead, lynch me.  I am town, the scum - Wake - will continue to lie to you and you will lose as usual.
> 
> I am pro town...I am refusing to allow poor leadership to make loser decisions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your alternative is to follow logic that is completely absent of any knowledge of working game theory or mechanics.
> 
> Newbtown would look for town and try to follow their logic & be asking questions about mechanics, roles, and theory that they didn't understand.
Click to expand...

1 and 8...your logic isn't sound.  SOmeone lies...so you believe him hook, line and sinker?  Why...a hope and a prayer...is that what you consider to be logic?  That is nonsense...1 and 8 nonsense. Loser mentality doesn't all of a sudden change...that change has to be forced.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou RosieS FA_Q2  we don't have to NL...we can vote out the obvious scum.  You can stand up and lead instead of follow.  You were told to not vote for Wake. You were told what wagon to choose from, you have been told to vote for FA.  Your opinions have been ignored and tossed aside so 2 or 3 people can make all of the decisions.
> 
> You do have a voice. You can join me in lynching wake...or if you feel strongly about someone else, I will listen.  But don't make the mistake of allowing these people to make the decisions for you...Town will never win that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not newbtown posting.  This is newbscum posting.   The only way Nutz can be so certain in his read is if he's scum, and he's trying to do exactly what he is accusing others of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am refusing to allow you and Wolf from making all of the decisions in this game.  I don't take orders well...especially when they devalue common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are the one trying to manipulate everyone in this game by forcing us to lynch Wake or forcing us to NL. You are now wanting to lynch House because he's going after you. You refuse to listen to logic or sound reasoning and you refuse to work with town or compromise on anything.
> 
> I'd like to utility lynch you meaning it's a PL but has a chance of flipping scum since your entire play is anti-town, scummy, and wrong on many levels. You are the one trying to bully everyone and won't play to town's wincon.
> 
> *Vote: Nutz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I forcing anything.  I simply stated early on, I will not vote FA.  You are the ones who have refused to compromise...ordering everyone to vote FA.
> 
> Go ahead, lynch me.  I am town, the scum - Wake - will continue to lie to you and you will lose as usual.
> 
> I am pro town...I am refusing to allow poor leadership to make loser decisions for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA was the leading wagon. He was one of the three off the Wake wagon which means there's a one in three chance he's scum. We could of lynched Wake tomorrow to test his claims after using his ability again and could use that to either confirm town or scum. You refuse to listen to why a NL denies town important info. and why lynching a claimed PR is a bad idea. You tried to manipulate everyone into doing what you want and refused to listen or work with anyone else. Your play is anti-town and directly hurts town's chances of winning.
Click to expand...

No, believing an obvious lie and basing your strategy on that lie (pretending it is truth) is anti-town - whether done out of manipulation or idiocy.


----------



## House

Fuck this nonsense.

If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.


 If I can't get my way...I quit!



It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
Click to expand...


^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
Click to expand...

Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
Click to expand...


Quote it.


----------



## Nutz

I am a quick study, bubba.  I can see through you and your manipulation.  I have you pegged as scum.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote it.
Click to expand...

Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote nutz*


----------



## Nutz

And House...you know I am not scum...just a dick.  Avi, you know that too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz needs to go. Period.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz needs to go. Period.


Meh...go 1 for 9.  No difference to me. I am town.  Will watch as Wake bends you over and takes you all out, as soon as he buses Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We won game 5 and 6 and game 7 wasn't a mafia game but please keep repeating that same tired line while accusing everyone who opposed you of being scum.

I believe you have now said Wake, House and myself are scum. You have zero interest in working with town and town has zero chances of winning with you in the game. 

I will just keep voting you until one of us is dead.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> We won game 5 and 6 and game 7 wasn't a mafia game but please keep repeating that same tired line while accusing everyone who opposed you of being scum.
> 
> I believe you have now said Wake, House and myself are scum. You have zero interest in working with town and town has zero chances of winning with you in the game.
> 
> I will just keep voting you until one of us is dead.


You say I have no interest in working with town, but the case is that I am working for town. You are blindly following a liar.  You have changed your vote how many times in the past 24 hours?  

Yes, I believe the scum is between Wake, you and House.  You, because you refuse to listen to any reason and do whatever House or Wake tell you to do.  House, because as soon as the heat was on, he has tried to point the finger at me.  Wake...I have explained many a time...and you all agree he is lying...so you wanted to lynch FA_Q2 ??  You are too emotional and take everything too personal.  You know I am not scum...yet you want me gone because you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you.

The three of you have ignored the opinions of RosieS , AyeCantSeeYou and FA_Q2 and have told them what they should do this entire game.  Why do YOU represent town.  Why aren't THEIR opinions valid?  Why do we sacrifice a town to hope a lie is true?  Even if Wake's role is true...it doesn't mean he is telling you the truth.  It was actually quite interesting to read through some of the threads and see how Wake was proud of his lies and how he won as a Serial Killer. It was interesting to read through the threads to see how much he manipulates you.  It makes absolutely no sense to follow the game plan of someone who is clearly lying. 

So now, YOU want to sacrifice town by getting rid of me?  It was FA a couple of hours ago.  Seems to me, you guys want to get rid of anyone who doesn't toe your line.  You want to get rid of anyone who dares to disagree with flawed logic from people with a losing percentage.  

Who is anti-Town again?


----------



## Wolfsister77

BS-I've never told anyone what to do. That would be you Nutz. You are doing your best to make sure things go your way and only your way only and refusing to listen to anyone else. You are playing against town's wincon and dividing town. Scum will win because of you if you are not one of them. Town wins as a team united against scum. You've done nothing but divide us. You are right about one thing. I'm very loyal to my friends. That's a personality trait of mine. But if one of them gives me reason not to be and I think they are scum, I won't hesitate to lynch them.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, because as soon as the heat was on, he has tried to point the finger at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blatant lie.  I came after you for going after Wake.  You came after me for coming after you.
Click to expand...


----------



## House

Quote fail.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House, because as soon as the heat was on, he has tried to point the finger at me.



Blatant lie.  I came after you for going after Wake.  You came after me for coming after you.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Wake's role is true...it doesn't mean he is telling you the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [insert FireAids comment here]
Click to expand...


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> Even if Wake's role is true...it doesn't mean he is telling you the truth.



...

[insert FireAids comment here]


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!
Click to expand...




Nutz said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck this nonsense.
> 
> If Nutz isn't lynched, I'm going to replace out because there is no way I'm putting up with this garbage for an entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!
Click to expand...


That is not at all what you said.


----------



## House

[QUOTE="Nutz, post: 10792178, member: 47651"
The three of you have ignored the opinions of RosieS , AyeCantSeeYou and FA_Q2 and have told them what they should do this entire game.  Why do YOU represent town.  Why aren't THEIR opinions valid?  [/QUOTE]

Well gee, let's think about this...

RosieS: Calls me scum because I'm being myself.  Not a lot that's noteworthy there.
Aye: Scumread.  Why would I consider her opinion valid?
FA_Q2: Where have I discounted his posts?

More shameless doubtcasting & lies from your resident Nutz.


----------



## Wolfsister77

VI stands for Village Idiot, and is a player who routinely behaves in a stupid way which disrupts the Town's efforts to catch the Scum.

I'll let you guys fill in the blanks as to who is doing this. Scum are loving this divide right now. They are sitting back, sipping tea on the beach, soaking up the sun, laughing to themselves while we sit here an bicker.

Just like politicians in Washington who let us fight their battles while they scheme for their own gain.


----------



## Nutz

well wake, who are you scum reading?  How about House or Wolf.  Rosie is interested in a House vote, I could join that wagon...could you?


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't get my way...I quit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game...that you routinely lose. Try winning for once and listen to logic and quit being the VI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ This last line is not newbtown posting.  Anybody that can't see that is wilfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I just read that in the forum.  Wake defined it for you...I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mafia Discussion Thread: Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks  at Home!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not at all what you said.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> BS-I've never told anyone what to do. That would be you Nutz. You are doing your best to make sure things go your way and only your way only and refusing to listen to anyone else. You are playing against town's wincon and dividing town. Scum will win because of you if you are not one of them. Town wins as a team united against scum. You've done nothing but divide us. You are right about one thing. I'm very loyal to my friends. That's a personality trait of mine. But if one of them gives me reason not to be and I think they are scum, I won't hesitate to lynch them.


Of course I am trying to make things go my way.  I don't like to lose.  I am a winner.  I am not putting friendships and other nonsense ahead of the game.  I am not willing to sacrifice a probable town because Wake or you said so.  I am not refusing to listen to anyone...I have heard plenty of what you and your 'friends' have had to say.  It is you guys who aren't listening and dismissing all other opinions because you want to believe something you don't believe.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> [QUOTE="Nutz, post: 10792178, member: 47651"
> The three of you have ignored the opinions of RosieS , AyeCantSeeYou and FA_Q2 and have told them what they should do this entire game.  Why do YOU represent town.  Why aren't THEIR opinions valid?



Well gee, let's think about this...

RosieS: Calls me scum because I'm being myself.  Not a lot that's noteworthy there.
Aye: Scumread.  Why would I consider her opinion valid?
FA_Q2: Where have I discounted his posts?

More shameless doubtcasting & lies from your resident Nutz.[/QUOTE]
Then why were you good with sacrificing FA?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I never put friendships ahead of the game Nutz. Don't put words in my mouth. FA is not guarantee'd to be town so you can't go around saying we are sacrificing a townie. The only ones who would know FA's alignment for certain are FA, the mod, and scum. It's already been explained why a NL is bad but it doesn't really matter because that's where we are headed and scum can decide who dies now with zero chance of taking one of them out.

Thank You for helping with that.


----------



## RosieS

We need to hear from Aye and FA ASAP

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I never put friendships ahead of the game Nutz. Don't put words in my mouth. FA is not guarantee'd to be town so you can't go around saying we are sacrificing a townie. The only ones who would know FA's alignment for certain are FA, the mod, and scum. It's already been explained why a NL is bad but it doesn't really matter because that's where we are headed and scum can decide who dies now with zero chance of taking one of them out.
> 
> Thank You for helping with that.


Not if you come to the light.  I am open...sort of.  I don't think FA is scum...but if he doesn't come in here soon to defend himself or voice an opinion...I might be willing to consider that vote depending on what Rosie and Aye have to say. (I mean, I did save the guy from getting lynched...you would think he would have _something_ to say).  

I will definitely jump off the Wake wagon and go after House...I can live with that...not sure if he is scum, but I think the odds are greater that he is scum than FA.


----------



## Nutz

What time is the deadline?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> [QUOTE="Nutz, post: 10792178, member: 47651"
> The three of you have ignored the opinions of RosieS , AyeCantSeeYou and FA_Q2 and have told them what they should do this entire game.  Why do YOU represent town.  Why aren't THEIR opinions valid?



Well gee, let's think about this...

RosieS: Calls me scum because I'm being myself.  Not a lot that's noteworthy there.
Aye: Scumread.  Why would I consider her opinion valid?
FA_Q2: Where have I discounted his posts?

More shameless doubtcasting & lies from your resident Nutz.[/QUOTE]

I'm tired of telling you over and over I'm not scum, so ........





*VOTE: House*


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 Are you willing to vote House?  Avatar4321 You?


----------



## Nutz

Meant to say, is deadline 8PM ET?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 Are you willing to vote House?  Avatar4321 You?



Only if it is needed to avoid a NL. Unlike some people, I'm willing to do what I have to, to help town win. If he gets to L-1 before deadline, I'll hammer.


----------



## RosieS

I dunno if I changed my vote but just in case:

*Vote: House*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 Are you willing to vote House?  Avatar4321 You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if it is needed to avoid a NL. Unlike some people, I'm willing to do what I have to, to help town win. If he gets to L-1 before deadline, I'll hammer.
Click to expand...

That is my compromise...but I wanna be the hammer!


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> I dunno if I changed my vote but just in case:
> 
> *Vote: House*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Seriously, is the deadline 8pm ET?  Or PT


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz You never gave us a timezone for deadline


----------



## Nutz

*Vote House
*
You can hammer, Wolf.  Another compromise on my part.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's only 3 votes, it's 5 to lynch, get another one and I will.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 Hey bud...I spent a hell of a time saving you from being lynched...even put my neck on the line.  Do ya think you could vote house so we can move along...at the very least, share you opinion.


----------



## Nutz

Wake looks like you got your extra day...can you get us to that day and vote house today?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?


----------



## Nutz

Wolf...can you help convince Avatar?


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote house
*
I'm not big on this vote. But I want one of the three. House is literally my last choice but if it avoids the no lynch.

But if he flips town as I expect you'll see much more scrutiny Rosie and nutz


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is my last choice too of the three because he's actively scumhunting and is only being voted for annoying people. But in the interest of the game, I will hammer to avoid a NL. 

House 

Claim please.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Intent to hammer.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote house
> *
> I'm not big on this vote. But I want one of the three. House is literally my last choice but if it avoids the no lynch.
> 
> But if he flips town as I expect you'll see much more scrutiny Rosie and nutz



If he flips town, I'm voteparking Nutz until one of us is dead.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What is the timezone again for deadline? I want House to claim first if possible.


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> Seriously, is the deadline 8pm ET?  Or PT


Phone posting.  It's PST.  I seriously wasn't going to answer this but...

1) It's a fair request

2) I don't want people to think I'm neglecting the thread.  8pm gives me time to drive home and eat dinner.  Eating Dinner is very important.

3) there's a third reason I didn't want to answer but that will have to wait...


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote house
> *
> I'm not big on this vote. But I want one of the three. House is literally my last choice but if it avoids the no lynch.
> 
> But if he flips town as I expect you'll see much more scrutiny Rosie and nutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he flips town, I'm voteparking Nutz until one of us is dead.
Click to expand...

That is fine...but please note...I was compromising for YOU! 

BTW, you will learn to LOVE me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'


Meh, he was gonna quit anyway.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, he was gonna quit anyway.
Click to expand...


If he hadn't been I would have less inclined to vote for him


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?
Click to expand...


I found the perfect massager for you!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, he was gonna quit anyway.
Click to expand...


Yeah, so was I and I'm sticking with it for some ungodly reason.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found the perfect massager for you!
Click to expand...

 

Please change your new avatar.  That dog looks just like my dog that I had to give away last year.  So sad...you just jerked a tear out of my eye.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, he was gonna quit anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so was I and I'm sticking with it for some ungodly reason.
Click to expand...


Oh you love us


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found the perfect massager for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please change your new avatar.  That dog looks just like my dog that I had to give away last year.  So sad...you just jerked a tear out of my eye.
Click to expand...


My avatar is my beagle. Sorry you had to give your dog away.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, We have 2 hours until deadline. That gives House time to claim. I will be around to hammer before then but he has the right to give last words and claim so no one hammer before then!! I really hate this lynch. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, he was gonna quit anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, so was I and I'm sticking with it for some ungodly reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you love us
Click to expand...


That must be it.


----------



## Wake

I have no clue who's Scum.

I am getting paranoid, and am seeing some evil in everyone's shadows.

Wish it was easier to figure out who's who, damn it...


----------



## Wake




----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm town Wake so settle down.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I have no clue who's Scum.
> 
> I am getting paranoid, and am seeing some evil in everyone's shadows.
> 
> Wish it was easier to figure out who's who, damn it...



What's the point of this post? It seems to be purely another proclamation of innocence and an attempt to stir up the group in paranoia


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou Sweetie, Can I get a foot rub?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found the perfect massager for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please change your new avatar.  That dog looks just like my dog that I had to give away last year.  So sad...you just jerked a tear out of my eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My avatar is my beagle. Sorry you had to give your dog away.
Click to expand...

Thank you!.  Your beagle looks just like my Bailee...she was a beagle/ jack russel mix.  A tiny head and a huge body...so much fun.  I miss her so much.


----------



## Wake

I don't wanna hammer House.

He's good stuff when Town.


----------



## Wake

*VOTE: Avatar4321*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I don't wanna hammer House.
> 
> He's good stuff when Town.



You see evil in everyone but one lynch house?

Hmm.

Don't worry. Wolf will


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *VOTE: Avatar4321*



Omgus much?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't wanna hammer House.
> 
> He's good stuff when Town.



OK, I agree BUT earlier you said this:



Wake said:


> I do feel wary of both House and Avatar moreso than others at the moment.



So what changed?


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW, House gets until 9:45 my time to post, then I'll hammer. I'm Central.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna hammer House.
> 
> He's good stuff when Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I agree BUT earlier you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel wary of both House and Avatar moreso than others at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what changed?
Click to expand...


His bluff was called


----------



## Wake

I really shouldn't have /inned, even though I'm loving this role pm and and completely intent on using it in the future.

Avatar4321 just feels off to me, like he's being deliberate and evil. Can't really explain it, but it just feels super subtle, and gives me that unsavory twinge in my guts when I glance at a handful of his posts. Like he's trying to manipulate us all and maneuver around us. That's just how I feel about it.

House and Avatar (and Silverwolf) are all really good players, and are a friggin' b**** to sort out. I think my edge has dulled a bit due to being so busy elsewhere. House and Avatar are both good at blending in and manipulating their actions to look like Town when Scum. Not sure about Wolfie, and whether or not she still behaves angrily when Scum. It is also true, with all these games she's been playing in the interim, that she's gotten a whole lot better in general, which includes blending in.

I need a drink. Scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just an FYI for those that don't know, SilverWolf is my user ID at mafiascum.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna hammer House.
> 
> He's good stuff when Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I agree BUT earlier you said this:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel wary of both House and Avatar moreso than others at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what changed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His bluff was called
Click to expand...

He is still bullshitting.


----------



## Wake

Oops. 

Sorry.


----------



## Wake

Oops. 

Sorry.


----------



## Nutz

He is rubbing in not getting lynched when he knows he is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Anyone else having trouble with the site?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Oops.
> 
> Sorry.



No worries. I can see how it could be confused.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the site?


Not at the moment...but I always have trouble with the site.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> I really shouldn't have /inned, even though I'm loving this role pm and and completely intent on using it in the future.
> 
> Avatar4321 just feels off to me, like he's being deliberate and evil. Can't really explain it, but it just feels super subtle, and gives me that unsavory twinge in my guts when I glance at a handful of his posts. Like he's trying to manipulate us all and maneuver around us. That's just how I feel about it.
> 
> House and Avatar (and Silverwolf) are all really good players, and are a friggin' b**** to sort out. I think my edge has dulled a bit due to being so busy elsewhere. House and Avatar are both good at blending in and manipulating their actions to look like Town when Scum. Not sure about Wolfie, and whether or not she still behaves angrily when Scum. It is also true, with all these games she's been playing in the interim, that she's gotten a whole lot better in general, which includes blending in.
> 
> I need a drink. Scotch on the rocks.









Fluff posts - Scum love to throws these out to make it appear as though they are paying attention to the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Having PC issues and don't want to miss deadline. I don't think House is gonna post before then anyway so:

*Vote: House
*
Hammer/lynch vote


----------



## Wolfsister77

If House flips scum, we need to look at Wake. If he's town we need to look at Nutz.


----------



## Nutz

Again, this was my COMPROMISE with you...I wanted Wake.  Now we get to sit here and let him rub it in...but oh well...I can be the only person on a wagon Wake to checks...I am town. Nonetheless, he is still lying.


----------



## Wake

Nutz said:


> Again, this was my COMPROMISE with you...I wanted Wake.  Now we get to sit here and let him rub it in...but oh well...I can be the only person on a wagon Wake to checks...I am town. Nonetheless, he is still lying.



...you'll not stop me from using my 2nd shot.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this was my COMPROMISE with you...I wanted Wake.  Now we get to sit here and let him rub it in...but oh well...I can be the only person on a wagon Wake to checks...I am town. Nonetheless, he is still lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll not stop me from using my 2nd shot.
Click to expand...


Use it on me please.


----------



## Nutz

Wake said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this was my COMPROMISE with you...I wanted Wake.  Now we get to sit here and let him rub it in...but oh well...I can be the only person on a wagon Wake to checks...I am town. Nonetheless, he is still lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...you'll not stop me from using my 2nd shot.
Click to expand...

How could I?  You got your way.  Here is a hint though - so did I.


----------



## Nutz

SO what happens now?  We listen to Wake pat his own back?


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's twilight until the mod locks the thread and flips House. Any last words before the day ends should be said I guess. I don't have much else to add at this point.


----------



## Nutz

Well, on case I am night killed (because we didn't lynch Wake)...I just want to say to Aye...it was a pleasure to be in her presence.


----------



## lulz

Vote Count~1.11
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-
Wake-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-House, 
Avatar4321-Wake
House-AyeCantSeeYou, RosieS, Nutz, Avatar4321, Wolfsister77 (LYNCH)
FA_Q2-
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting: FA_Q2,
With 8 Alive It's 5 to Lynch
Deadline is: Thursday, February 19th @8pm

MOD NOTE: A Lynch Has Been Reached.​


----------



## lulz

FLAVOR: (THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)

You got locked up and you did your time.  Two years for taking the blame for the Godfather's son when a liquor store robbery went south.  It wasn't a felony though so after you got out you could lose a lot of heat by just moving out of state.  So here you are in Cityville.  But your job down here isn't to take care of the underbelly.  Cityville isn't New York afterall.  

No your job is to lay low and establish some soft political power so that the Carmine gang can move in very easily.  To that end you joined the Water commission and now you're part of the Development committee.  There's a lot of money to be made in land development and speculation.  Not to mention business fees, fines, and licensing.  You've got to clear out some of the "honest folk" to do so.  You've been given a bunch of unregistered guns to help with your work...
/end Flavor

HOUSE, MAFIA TRAITOR VIGILANTE HAS BEEN LYNCHED DAY 1.





Night begins now and comes to an end Feb 21, 2015 at 8PM.


----------



## lulz

Wake has been burned to death!!!

Wake was a Town 2-Shot Sensor! 

FLAVOR: (THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)
You are a tarot card reader and a psychic to boot. Descended from English Druids and Austrian Gypsies.  Your life has been dominated by the occult. You came to Cityville because you read the tea leaves, saw the cards, and had the nightmares. Something is amiss and you're going to find out what it is. What could be so special about Cityville? Well you're going to find out. You only joined the Steering committee as a hobby but there is something about the aura of these people that makes your hair stand on end...





Vote Count~2.0
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
FA_Q2-
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting: Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou, Nutz, Avatar4321
With 6 Alive It's 4 to Lynch
Deadline is: Tuesday, March 3rd, @8pm

MOD NOTE: A NEW RULE IS BEING ANNOUNCED!!!  YOU CANNOT TARGET DEAD PEOPLE!!!  YOU CANNOT TARGET YOURSELF!!!​


----------



## Nutz

*vote wolfsister*

We can have this game wrapped up by midnight.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm sitting here not sure what the heck to think since I was almost 100% sure wake was scum. And then I was wrong about house too.

My first suspect in killing wake would be nutz except he isn't one of the four from the wagon yesterday. Not to mention he pushed house. 

We know one is on the wagon.  So wolf, aye, Rosie or me. I'm not sure which of you three to vote for at the moment. And contrary to what nutz I'm not into flashlynching wolf or anyone else today. We need to think this out.

I have a question about a mafia traitor. My understanding of the traitor role is it's one that can be recruited. So did the scum know house was mafia? Would he have been town if he had not been recruited? And does it mean we have two scum left?


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw I will be away Sunday.


----------



## RosieS

Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.

Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.

Dunno who is the other Scum.

Waiting and watching.......

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Any guesses?


----------



## Nutz

Two people threatened to quit if they didn't get their way.  House...who was scum...and wolf.  Wolf didn't want to lynch wake because she knew she was going to NK him.  Sorry Wolf...luv ya...but you are scummy to me.  


Now, is it my understanding...scum would not have known House was mafia traitor?  Could there be only one scum and 2 mafia traitors...why wake had such a powerful role?

Oh...After the 23rd...I will be in the field...I do not know if I will have internet access or how often I will be able to post.  Nor do I know how long I will be gone.  Let's go ahead and lynch wolf and get this settled by the 23rd.  Trust me...she is scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote: Nutz *
Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.

The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).

So only me or Nutz left.

I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.

I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.  

I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.  


I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie


It is not obvious that no PR protected Wake.  House also had a vigilante role.  That means he could have been targeted twice and I don't think that the doc protects if that occurs.  I am also unsure if the doc can protect from a vig shot.  Do you know about that scenario wolf?


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie


If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.  

Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.  

Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.  

Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.

Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.

Aye is too beautiful to be scum.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.


Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors. 

Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.



You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?

Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?


----------



## Nutz

Why were you absent for the last vote FA?


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses?
Click to expand...


Nope. You know I am usually killed early - surprised I wasn't NK in revenge for House.

I have no idea who didn't take me out.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
Click to expand...


Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.


----------



## Nutz

Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
Click to expand...

Yes.  Wake was specific: There was only one NON TOWN ALIGNED player on the wagon.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
Click to expand...

It matter because I am thinking there is only 1 scum and 2 traitors.  Another reason why wolf wasn't afraid to be checked.  

Which means the 1 scum is from the Wake wagon.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.



I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Wake was specific: There was only one NON TOWN ALIGNED player on the wagon.
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean anything if the sensor can't see traitor scum.  If scum can't see it, I don't see how a sensor would see it.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.
Click to expand...

Why? 1 scum, two traitors makes more sense in a small game.  It actually makes it more interesting because the scum is just as confused.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matter because I am thinking there is only 1 scum and 2 traitors.  Another reason why wolf wasn't afraid to be checked.
> 
> Which means the 1 scum is from the Wake wagon.
Click to expand...


We already knew one was. Are you suggesting one of us is scum and house and wolf are traitors. Why?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm starting to think fa might be right about nuts being scum. This line of reasoning doesn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Two people threatened to quit if they didn't get their way.  House...who was scum...and wolf.  Wolf didn't want to lynch wake because she knew she was going to NK him.  Sorry Wolf...luv ya...but you are scummy to me.
> 
> 
> Now, is it my understanding...scum would not have known House was mafia traitor?  Could there be only one scum and 2 mafia traitors...why wake had such a powerful role?
> 
> Oh...After the 23rd...I will be in the field...I do not know if I will have internet access or how often I will be able to post.  Nor do I know how long I will be gone.  Let's go ahead and lynch wolf and get this settled by the 23rd.  Trust me...she is scum.



You lynch me, you are lynching town. I threaten to quit every game and that is not an alignment tell. House has threatened to quit also. Not an alignment tell. I find the fact that you want to quicklynch me before I can speak to be extremely scummy. You didn't believe Wake. You wanted him dead before he could use his ability again. I didn't want to lynch Wake because he was a claimed PR. You wanting to lynch him before we could find out is scummy as shit. You need to go. Today.


----------



## Nutz

I am not liking the way this is playing out...a good case can be made for me being scum or FA being scum...but I assure you, I am not scum.  

I guess I will revisit the idea of FA being scum


Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matter because I am thinking there is only 1 scum and 2 traitors.  Another reason why wolf wasn't afraid to be checked.
> 
> Which means the 1 scum is from the Wake wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We already knew one was. Are you suggesting one of us is scum and house and wolf are traitors. Why?
Click to expand...

Mainly because I am not scum.  But yes...that is my line of thinking.  You guys said yourself...3 scum would be excessive.  How do you counter that as a mod..1 scum, 2 scum traitors and a town with a unique power role.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.  If there were two traitors then there would be the possibility that one scum was picked up and one was not on the wagon leaving Nutz an out IF the sensor would not have picked that up.  i believe there is ample evidence that is not the case though.  Wake did NOT state that there was one scum on the wagon.  He stated that there was one ANTI-TOWN member on the wagon.  As it stands, IF you believe there are 3 scum in this game (traitors or not) then Me or Nutz MUST be one.  Only one 'anti-town' member leaves all roles open to his scan except town ones.



Wake said:


> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two people threatened to quit if they didn't get their way.  House...who was scum...and wolf.  Wolf didn't want to lynch wake because she knew she was going to NK him.  Sorry Wolf...luv ya...but you are scummy to me.
> 
> 
> Now, is it my understanding...scum would not have known House was mafia traitor?  Could there be only one scum and 2 mafia traitors...why wake had such a powerful role?
> 
> Oh...After the 23rd...I will be in the field...I do not know if I will have internet access or how often I will be able to post.  Nor do I know how long I will be gone.  Let's go ahead and lynch wolf and get this settled by the 23rd.  Trust me...she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lynch me, you are lynching town. I threaten to quit every game and that is not an alignment tell. House has threatened to quit also. Not an alignment tell. I find the fact that you want to quicklynch me before I can speak to be extremely scummy. You didn't believe Wake. You wanted him dead before he could use his ability again. I didn't want to lynch Wake because he was a claimed PR. You wanting to lynch him before we could find out is scummy as shit. You need to go. Today.
Click to expand...

My usual response to you...meh, whatever.  I am town.  We can continue with the logic of 1 and 8 or listen to a winner.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
Click to expand...


You are insane and your logic makes no sense. I'm not even going to refute your idiocy right now.

FA is town.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  If there were two traitors then there would be the possibility that one scum was picked up and one was not on the wagon leaving Nutz an out IF the sensor would not have picked that up.  i believe there is ample evidence that is not the case though.  Wake did NOT state that there was one scum on the wagon.  He stated that there was one ANTI-TOWN member on the wagon.  As it stands, IF you believe there are 3 scum in this game (traitors or not) then Me or Nutz MUST be one.  Only one 'anti-town' member leaves all roles open to his scan except town ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah...but wake is a manipulative SOB.  Plus, his wording is irrelevant.  He also said he received a PM from Lulz at 1.11PM...so wording not too important.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane and your logic makes no sense. I'm not even going to refute your idiocy right now.
> 
> FA is town.
Click to expand...

Yet I got the scum D1.  When was the last time you did that?  Ever?  1 and 8?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two people threatened to quit if they didn't get their way.  House...who was scum...and wolf.  Wolf didn't want to lynch wake because she knew she was going to NK him.  Sorry Wolf...luv ya...but you are scummy to me.
> 
> 
> Now, is it my understanding...scum would not have known House was mafia traitor?  Could there be only one scum and 2 mafia traitors...why wake had such a powerful role?
> 
> Oh...After the 23rd...I will be in the field...I do not know if I will have internet access or how often I will be able to post.  Nor do I know how long I will be gone.  Let's go ahead and lynch wolf and get this settled by the 23rd.  Trust me...she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lynch me, you are lynching town. I threaten to quit every game and that is not an alignment tell. House has threatened to quit also. Not an alignment tell. I find the fact that you want to quicklynch me before I can speak to be extremely scummy. You didn't believe Wake. You wanted him dead before he could use his ability again. I didn't want to lynch Wake because he was a claimed PR. You wanting to lynch him before we could find out is scummy as shit. You need to go. Today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My usual response to you...meh, whatever.  I am town.  We can continue with the logic of 1 and 8 or listen to a winner.
Click to expand...


Your logic was to try to lynch Wake before we could even test his claim. Your way of saving town was to lynch a claimed PR. You are now trying to quicklynch me who is town and it would incredibly stupid to do that now. I

You have no logic, no rhyme or reason to your thinking. You live up to your user name well.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane and your logic makes no sense. I'm not even going to refute your idiocy right now.
> 
> FA is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I got the scum D1.  When was the last time you did that?  Ever?  1 and 8?
Click to expand...

Our first game. We got his partner in a blog day 1 too


----------



## Avatar4321

That was supposed to say night kill but I'm not sure why it changed to blog


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane and your logic makes no sense. I'm not even going to refute your idiocy right now.
> 
> FA is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I got the scum D1.  When was the last time you did that?  Ever?  1 and 8?
Click to expand...


You weren't up for a House lynch. You wanted Wake or a NL. A LOSING strategy for town. You only went with a compromise because as you said many times-it was for ME because I didn't want a NL. So yeah, you didn't do shit. And it isn't 1 for 8 as I keep telling you and you refuse to listen-town won games 5 and 6 and game 7 wasn't a mafia game.

If I didn't think it would be so harmful, I'd let you lynch me so town can turbolynch you when I flip for being so damn wrong on Wake and myself.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two people threatened to quit if they didn't get their way.  House...who was scum...and wolf.  Wolf didn't want to lynch wake because she knew she was going to NK him.  Sorry Wolf...luv ya...but you are scummy to me.
> 
> 
> Now, is it my understanding...scum would not have known House was mafia traitor?  Could there be only one scum and 2 mafia traitors...why wake had such a powerful role?
> 
> Oh...After the 23rd...I will be in the field...I do not know if I will have internet access or how often I will be able to post.  Nor do I know how long I will be gone.  Let's go ahead and lynch wolf and get this settled by the 23rd.  Trust me...she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lynch me, you are lynching town. I threaten to quit every game and that is not an alignment tell. House has threatened to quit also. Not an alignment tell. I find the fact that you want to quicklynch me before I can speak to be extremely scummy. You didn't believe Wake. You wanted him dead before he could use his ability again. I didn't want to lynch Wake because he was a claimed PR. You wanting to lynch him before we could find out is scummy as shit. You need to go. Today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My usual response to you...meh, whatever.  I am town.  We can continue with the logic of 1 and 8 or listen to a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your logic was to try to lynch Wake before we could even test his claim. Your way of saving town was to lynch a claimed PR. You are now trying to quicklynch me who is town and it would incredibly stupid to do that now. I
> 
> You have no logic, no rhyme or reason to your thinking. You live up to your user name well.
Click to expand...

No...I wanted house...but I knew you were under his spell.  I had to take the long way around to convince you.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane and your logic makes no sense. I'm not even going to refute your idiocy right now.
> 
> FA is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet I got the scum D1.  When was the last time you did that?  Ever?  1 and 8?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't up for a House lynch. You wanted Wake or a NL. A LOSING strategy for town. You only went with a compromise because as you said many times-it was for ME because I didn't want a NL. So yeah, you didn't do shit. And it isn't 1 for 8 as I keep telling you and you refuse to listen-town won games 5 and 6 and game 7 wasn't a mafia game.
> 
> If I didn't think it would be so harmful, I'd let you lynch me so town can turbolynch you when I flip for being so damn wrong on Wake and myself.
Click to expand...

Go back and look...I wanted house and figured WAKE would be NK'd.  You weren't listening to anyone...I had to go full circle to get what I wanted.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
Click to expand...

'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.

Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.  

Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matter because I am thinking there is only 1 scum and 2 traitors.  Another reason why wolf wasn't afraid to be checked.
> 
> Which means the 1 scum is from the Wake wagon.
Click to expand...


I wasn't afraid to be checked because I am town and I didn't want to listen to your BS calling me scum over and over and now I have to put up with your crap.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> If you were PR, would you protect wake?  He was too shady and conventional wisdom said that he would be NK if not lynched.
> 
> Remember how Wolf was all gung ho about being the only person checked D2?  She pushed to hard.  She thought FA had a PR, thats why she wanted to lynch him....knowing she could easily NK wake without any issues.  Thus the threat to quit.
> 
> Remember how she was adamant...she was not going to switch her vote...but she did?  Did she do that because she didn't want to make any more waves and look suspicious...YES.
> 
> Avi is town...or else he would be on board for a flash lynch...or he wouldn't have tried to dismiss the idea.
> 
> Rosie had House pegged from DAY one...she is on the ball...good job, sweetie.
> 
> Aye is too beautiful to be scum.
Click to expand...


You are being ridiculous. I wanted to be checked because it would help a lot to have a confirmed town in this game. Where on Earth did you the ridiculous idea I wanted to lynch FA because I thought he had a PR. No, that was YOU with Wake. FA was the largest wagon and I didn't want a NL which is terrible play for town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Wake was specific: There was only one NON TOWN ALIGNED player on the wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't mean anything if the sensor can't see traitor scum.  If scum can't see it, I don't see how a sensor would see it.
Click to expand...


If scum doesn't know who the traitor is, that has nothing whatsoever to do with how the sensor would pick them up. The sensor picks up NON TOWN ALIGNED players which includes mafia traitors.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? 1 scum, two traitors makes more sense in a small game.  It actually makes it more interesting because the scum is just as confused.
Click to expand...


There would never be more than one traitor in a mafia game.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering house wasn't on the wake wagon I don't know that it matters whether wake would have picked up a traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  If there were two traitors then there would be the possibility that one scum was picked up and one was not on the wagon leaving Nutz an out IF the sensor would not have picked that up.  i believe there is ample evidence that is not the case though.  Wake did NOT state that there was one scum on the wagon.  He stated that there was one ANTI-TOWN member on the wagon.  As it stands, IF you believe there are 3 scum in this game (traitors or not) then Me or Nutz MUST be one.  Only one 'anti-town' member leaves all roles open to his scan except town ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys.
> 
> I've been told that as of 1:11pm 2/17/2015, there's only one anti-town member voting for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...but wake is a manipulative SOB.  Plus, his wording is irrelevant.  He also said he received a PM from Lulz at 1.11PM...so wording not too important.
Click to expand...

I don't know why the time stamp is screwed up and the fact that it was is totally irrelevant as Wake has been vindicated.  

Wording is VERY important.  Wake is not new at mafia - he is the one that created this game on this site and brought many of us over to the mafia scum website devoted to mafia games.  Terms like non-town aligned are important because it leaves open the possibility that he can detect things like SK.  

He didn't use that term for shits and giggles, I would bet he used it because it was the term used in his PM.  Had the PM stated mafia - he would have stated mafia.  

Even more to the point - that is irrelevant anyway.  Even if the ability only identified mafia players the traitors ARE mafia aligned and would have been detected.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
Click to expand...


How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? 1 scum, two traitors makes more sense in a small game.  It actually makes it more interesting because the scum is just as confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would never be more than one traitor in a mafia game.
Click to expand...

Someone also said that a sensor was unlikely.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I am not scum.  Nor do I think there are 2 others.  Like I said earlier...I am thinking 1 scum, 2 scum traitors.
> 
> Would the sensor have picked up a scum traitor if the scum didn't even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Wake was specific: There was only one NON TOWN ALIGNED player on the wagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't mean anything if the sensor can't see traitor scum.  If scum can't see it, I don't see how a sensor would see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If scum doesn't know who the traitor is, that has nothing whatsoever to do with how the sensor would pick them up. The sensor picks up NON TOWN ALIGNED players which includes mafia traitors.
Click to expand...

I must have misread the wiki


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? 1 scum, two traitors makes more sense in a small game.  It actually makes it more interesting because the scum is just as confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would never be more than one traitor in a mafia game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone also said that a sensor was unlikely.
Click to expand...


in a game this size it was. So was mafia traitor


----------



## Nutz

And you also said there would never be 3 scum in an 8 player game.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...if Scum wouldn't know a traitor scum...would a sensor?  1 scum...2 traitor scum.  Best way to make this game work with 8 people and such a power role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. But I'm guessing the set up would prob be two scum and one traitor. I think it's unlikely for a one scum game to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? 1 scum, two traitors makes more sense in a small game.  It actually makes it more interesting because the scum is just as confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would never be more than one traitor in a mafia game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone also said that a sensor was unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly...so consider my scenario of 1 scum and two traitors.
> in a game this size it was. So was mafia traitor
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

^^^bad quote

Consider my scenario of 1 scum 2 traitors.  It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Nutz

and no protective role (sorry if I am spamming typing faster than I am thinking).


----------



## Wolfsister77

I believe there may be 2 scum left because a Traitor is generally considered a half scum role because they generally do not communicate with the mafia and are not able to do the NK. However, because House was a vigilante, he could kill, which means there might only be one. Generally, mafia know of the existence of a traitor in the game but don't who it is. The traitor may or may not know who the other mafia are but can't communicate with them. Sometimes they can be killed by the mafia, sometimes they are immune. Sometimes they can be recruited, sometimes they can't. Sometimes they become full mafia if all the other mafia are killed. It varies widely but there is never more than one that I've ever heard of in any game, no matter how large and in a game this small, there's no way. 

FA is town and Aye and Rosie are pretty much cleared in my book. If mafia doesn't know about the existence of the traitor, that means that they could of voted House or pushed House not knowing what he was.

That means if there are two Nutz is one of them. If there is only one left, it's one of the ones on the wagon Wake checked. I know damn well it isn't me. The other three, Aye, Rosie, and Avi-well, Aye and Rosie are very unlikely. So it's Avi. He's the one guys. 

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I believe there may be 2 scum left because a Traitor is generally considered a half scum role because they generally do not communicate with the mafia and are not able to do the NK. However, because House was a vigilante, he could kill, which means there might only be one. Generally, mafia know of the existence of a traitor in the game but don't who it is. The traitor may or may not know who the other mafia are but can't communicate with them. Sometimes they can be killed by the mafia, sometimes they are immune. Sometimes they can be recruited, sometimes they can't. Sometimes they become full mafia if all the other mafia are killed. It varies widely but there is never more than one that I've ever heard of in any game, no matter how large and in a game this small, there's no way.
> 
> FA is town and Aye and Rosie are pretty much cleared in my book. If mafia doesn't know about the existence of the traitor, that means that they could of voted House or pushed House not knowing what he was.
> 
> That means if there are two Nutz is one of them. If there is only one left, it's one of the ones on the wagon Wake checked. I know damn well it isn't me. The other three, Aye, Rosie, and Avi-well, Aye and Rosie are very unlikely. So it's Avi. He's the one guys.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*


Why do you think Aye and Rosie are unlikely?


----------



## Nutz

*unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there may be 2 scum left because a Traitor is generally considered a half scum role because they generally do not communicate with the mafia and are not able to do the NK. However, because House was a vigilante, he could kill, which means there might only be one. Generally, mafia know of the existence of a traitor in the game but don't who it is. The traitor may or may not know who the other mafia are but can't communicate with them. Sometimes they can be killed by the mafia, sometimes they are immune. Sometimes they can be recruited, sometimes they can't. Sometimes they become full mafia if all the other mafia are killed. It varies widely but there is never more than one that I've ever heard of in any game, no matter how large and in a game this small, there's no way.
> 
> FA is town and Aye and Rosie are pretty much cleared in my book. If mafia doesn't know about the existence of the traitor, that means that they could of voted House or pushed House not knowing what he was.
> 
> That means if there are two Nutz is one of them. If there is only one left, it's one of the ones on the wagon Wake checked. I know damn well it isn't me. The other three, Aye, Rosie, and Avi-well, Aye and Rosie are very unlikely. So it's Avi. He's the one guys.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think Aye and Rosie are unlikely?
Click to expand...


Crap-I'm wrong. If the mafia didn't know who the traitor is, it could be one of them. If House knew who the mafia are, we need to check his interactions and see who he was pushing, voting, and who he was trying to protect. 

In that scenario Aye is very unlikely because House was trying to lynch her and if he knew who the other mafia are, he wouldn't do that.

I don't know if he knew or not but I need to check the thread for interactions and see if I can see a connection with House and any other person in the game and look for traitor/mafia connections.

*Unvote
*
Until I have done that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> and no protective role (sorry if I am spamming typing faster than I am thinking).



Who says there is no protective role in a game with a mafia traitor who can kill? There very likely is one.


----------



## Avatar4321

Who was house trying to push and not push?

did house push for nutz or FA?


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Who was house trying to push and not push?
> 
> did house push for nutz or FA?


He pushed FA until I started my push for him. Like wolf...he used the I am going to quit strategy if we didn't lynch FA.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously no PR protected Wake, either....and he was telling the truth.
> 
> Town learned a lot from the lynch and night kill.
> 
> Dunno who is the other Scum.
> 
> Waiting and watching.......
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> It is not obvious that no PR protected Wake.  House also had a vigilante role.  That means he could have been targeted twice and I don't think that the doc protects if that occurs.  I am also unsure if the doc can protect from a vig shot.  Do you know about that scenario wolf?
Click to expand...


Sorry FA but the only way I can answer this question is if I do some more research to find out and that probably won't be tonight since I'm going to bed soon but I'll look into this.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no protective role (sorry if I am spamming typing faster than I am thinking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is no protective role in a game with a mafia traitor who can kill? There very likely is one.
Click to expand...

I do. I say there is no protective role because they would have saved wake after he wasn't lynched because of his power.  *Almost Everyone *wanted to keep him in case he really did have that power.

Would a PR have known he was town before being able to save him?


----------



## lulz

Todays theme is: Things to do in Cityville.  Here we see one of the most boring sports in the world still getting decent attendance in Cityville.

Vote Count~2.1
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-FA_Q2
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
FA_Q2-
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting:  AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, Nutz, FA_Q2, RosieS, Wolfsister77
With 6 Alive It's 4 to Lynch
Deadline is: Tuesday, March 3rd, @8pm​
Mod Note: Raley's Meatloaf is really good.  I've had it for 4/6 nights for dinner.​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was house trying to push and not push?
> 
> did house push for nutz or FA?
> 
> 
> 
> He pushed FA until I started my push for him. Like wolf...he used the I am going to quit strategy if we didn't lynch FA.
Click to expand...


Nope, he never pushed for FA. Please do not lie about this stuff.


----------



## Nutz

He didn't say he was going to quit unless we lynch FA?


Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was house trying to push and not push?
> 
> did house push for nutz or FA?
> 
> 
> 
> He pushed FA until I started my push for him. Like wolf...he used the I am going to quit strategy if we didn't lynch FA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, he never pushed for FA. Please do not lie about this stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> and no protective role (sorry if I am spamming typing faster than I am thinking).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says there is no protective role in a game with a mafia traitor who can kill? There very likely is one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. I say there is no protective role because they would have saved wake after he wasn't lynched because of his power.  *Almost Everyone *wanted to keep him in case he really did have that power.
> 
> Would a PR have known he was town before being able to save him?
Click to expand...


Nope, they would not have known Wake's alignment and almost everyone was convinced he was scum at the end of the day so I doubt a PR, with limited shots would target someone who might be scum regardless of his claimed PR.


----------



## Nutz

No, you are right...he changed and said he would quit if I weren't lynched.  LOL...that didn't work out to well for him


----------



## Nutz

*too


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> He didn't say he was going to quit unless we lynch FA?



He threatened to quit but not over that. I will have to check and see who he pushed and who he tried to protect. That might take awhile for me to do associative tells but I can do it. Probably tomorrow because it's late and I need to get some sleep.

Try not to lynch me while I'm away until I have done this.

TIA


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say he was going to quit unless we lynch FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He threatened to quit but not over that. I will have to check and see who he pushed and who he tried to protect. That might take awhile for me to do associative tells but I can do it. Probably tomorrow because it's late and I need to get some sleep.
> 
> Try not to lynch me while I'm away until I have done this.
> 
> TIA
Click to expand...

You are really not my target.  It is just easy to get you emotional and have other chime in and make mistakes.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
Click to expand...

He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"  

That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.


----------



## lulz

Lasertag and...





...it's outdoor counterpart Paintball.
​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House pushed for me to be lynched. He knows I'm town and probably picked up on what I said earlier in the game about my ability. If scum want to win, they must take me out before the end of Night 2 (you know, there next chance to kill one of us townies). Otherwise, they've pretty much lost the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House pushed for me to be lynched. He knows I'm town and probably picked up on what I said earlier in the game about my ability. If scum want to win, they must take me out before the end of Night 2 (you know, there next chance to kill one of us townies). Otherwise, they've pretty much lost the game.



Why tell them this?


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
Click to expand...


Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House pushed for me to be lynched. He knows I'm town and probably picked up on what I said earlier in the game about my ability. If scum want to win, they must take me out before the end of Night 2 (you know, there next chance to kill one of us townies). Otherwise, they've pretty much lost the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why tell them this?
Click to expand...


I know what I'm doing. It needs to play out. Trust me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, House pushed Aye and Nutz the hardest in the game by far. He also pushed Rosie some but not a lot and he pushed FA a little. He defended Wake the most by far which is typical of scum because he probably knew Wake wasn't lying and knew he was a PR and he could get the towncred from it when Wake flipped and also knew he could take Wake out at night instead. He defended me some but not a lot but I am not surprised he didn't want to go after me since I know his playstyle the most of anyone here. He rarely interacted with Avi at all and didn't vote for him ever that I could see.

Wake was right about one anti-town player on his wagon. We know House was the scum off the wagon. If there's more than 2 then one of FA or Nutz is the other. BUT, we know for sure that there is ONE ON Wake's wagon which consisted of Aye, Rosie, me, Avi. I know it isn't me. Aye is highly unlikely, she's not scummy and House pushed her hard, Rosie is less likely due to her and House pushing each other some but not impossible to believe. However, Avi and House rarely interacted and House didn't vote for him at all. IMO, Avi is the scum on Wake's wagon and is scum this game. I suspected him at a few points in the game and still do.

*Vote: Avatar
*
I'm about 90% sure if we lynch Avi, it's a scum lynch.


----------



## Nutz

You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.



The 'field' you're going out to must be a nut field. If it happens to be peanuts, I'll be more than happy to put on a pot of boiling water for them. I am town. Or would you prefer I put you in that pot to prove it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.



Gender has nothing to do with alignment. I'm not giving Rosie a free pass but Aye has never read scum to me and House pushing her as hard as he did puts her way down on my likely scum list. Avi is the obvious choice for lynch today and I'm not moving unless someone scumclaims in thread or something.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'field' you're going out to must be a nut field. If it happens to be peanuts, I'll be more than happy to put on a pot of boiling water for them. I am town. Or would you prefer I put you in that pot to prove it?
Click to expand...


are you saying you wanna eat me?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender has nothing to do with alignment. I'm not giving Rosie a free pass but Aye has never read scum to me and House pushing her as hard as he did puts her way down on my likely scum list. Avi is the obvious choice for lynch today and I'm not moving unless someone scumclaims in thread or something.
Click to expand...

*Vote avatar*


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gender has nothing to do with alignment. I'm not giving Rosie a free pass but Aye has never read scum to me and House pushing her as hard as he did puts her way down on my likely scum list. Avi is the obvious choice for lynch today and I'm not moving unless someone scumclaims in thread or something.
Click to expand...

I have had the same feeling about Avi, but I can't justify it.  Meh, I will vote with you on this one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'field' you're going out to must be a nut field. If it happens to be peanuts, I'll be more than happy to put on a pot of boiling water for them. I am town. Or would you prefer I put you in that pot to prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying you wanna eat me?
Click to expand...


How do you get that from what I wrote?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'field' you're going out to must be a nut field. If it happens to be peanuts, I'll be more than happy to put on a pot of boiling water for them. I am town. Or would you prefer I put you in that pot to prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying you wanna eat me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get that from what I wrote?
Click to expand...

I have an active imagination.  Is that what you were saying?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to only think males are scum.  It is interesting you give Rosie and Aye a free pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'field' you're going out to must be a nut field. If it happens to be peanuts, I'll be more than happy to put on a pot of boiling water for them. I am town. Or would you prefer I put you in that pot to prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you saying you wanna eat me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get that from what I wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an active imagination.  Is that what you were saying?
Click to expand...


No, that isn't what I was saying. LOL
I prefer beef, poultry, and seafood.


----------



## Nutz

just making sure.


----------



## Nutz

Aye, you gonna vote avi?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> No, that isn't what I was saying. LOL
> I prefer beef, poultry, and seafood.



That looks like the heart is still beating and pumping blood in that one. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Looking up something on Avi in this game. 

So far, he has not come out and said he's town. When playing as scum, he tiptoes around saying that, avoiding it. He doesn't like to lie, so by not saying it, he's telling the truth, so to speak. 

I'm going to finish reading through his posts before I vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Remember it's 4 to lynch. The next Avi vote would put him at L-1. As much as I think he's scum that needs to hang, we should let him speak before we do so.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't what I was saying. LOL
> I prefer beef, poultry, and seafood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the heart is still beating and pumping blood in that one. LOL
Click to expand...


LOL! Any other way and it's rubber.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Remember it's 4 to lynch. The next Avi vote would put him at L-1. As much as I think he's scum that needs to hang, we should let him speak before we do so.


Well he won't be here today


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ok, I skimmed through all of Avi's posts really fast. Didn't see where he once claimed to be town.

I saw where he was defending House. He was also pushing for our lynch Day 1 to be on the 3 that weren't voting for Wake. 

I intend to vote for him after he comes in to explain whatever he wants to say.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's 4 to lynch. The next Avi vote would put him at L-1. As much as I think he's scum that needs to hang, we should let him speak before we do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he won't be here today
Click to expand...


That's ok. We can have fun playing with you today.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's 4 to lynch. The next Avi vote would put him at L-1. As much as I think he's scum that needs to hang, we should let him speak before we do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he won't be here today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok. We can have fun playing with you today.
Click to expand...

And I was expecting you to say that you wanted to go mountain climbing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ok, I skimmed through all of Avi's posts really fast. Didn't see where he once claimed to be town.
> 
> I saw where he was defending House. He was also pushing for our lynch Day 1 to be on the 3 that weren't voting for Wake.
> 
> I intend to vote for him after he comes in to explain whatever he wants to say.



Second line should say "


Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember it's 4 to lynch. The next Avi vote would put him at L-1. As much as I think he's scum that needs to hang, we should let him speak before we do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he won't be here today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ok. We can have fun playing with you today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I was expecting you to say that you wanted to go mountain climbing.
Click to expand...


No, that's what you were hoping I'd say!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!


What are you making me for lunch?


----------



## RosieS

I am ok with an Avi vote.

I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.

I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.

And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.  

I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
Click to expand...


And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
Click to expand...

Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz 

Here's your lunch!


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Rosie...who else are you ayeing?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
Click to expand...


No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz
> 
> Here's your lunch!


See, that is impressive.  Making the pig samwiches...motherly and sexy.  But you forgot about my beer.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, I think the Avi vote is best. Tomorrow after he speaks, I'm totally cool with Aye and Rosie voting him if they want to. Just by PoE and being on the Wake wagon, he's highly likely to be scum. 

Nutz and Aye-You guys are cute.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
Click to expand...

I thought I already did.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
Click to expand...


You have it wrong there. 

She's more apt to look towards the nutty ones.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This damn forum software! I absolutely hate how it takes something you delete and put it back in anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I already did.
Click to expand...


You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you making me for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
Click to expand...

My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was thinking you'd be taking me somewhere so I don't forget you while you're out playing in the 'field' - wherever that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
Click to expand...


And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie, women NEVER forget me.  Besides...you are supposed to impress me so I don't forget about *you *while im in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!
Click to expand...

that is even a better description of me.  are you psychic?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's the other way around. Someone gave you bad advice when dealing with me. You are supposed to impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is even a better description of me.  are you psychic?
Click to expand...


Only when reading your mind!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I already did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is even a better description of me.  are you psychic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when reading your mind!
Click to expand...

lol...i just self censored myself.  You should feel special.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me what I was supposed to be impressed with. What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is even a better description of me.  are you psychic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when reading your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...i just self censored myself.  You should feel special.
Click to expand...


Oh do tell!!! What are you trying to hide from me?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beauty, my wit, my intellect, my good nature...I impress the hell out of myself...if you aren't, there is obviously something scummy about you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought men were supposed to be rugged and handsome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is even a better description of me.  are you psychic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when reading your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...i just self censored myself.  You should feel special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do tell!!! What are you trying to hide from me?
Click to expand...

Just a witty come back...you might have been offended - or others might have been offended.  But I am glad you think about me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

There's not much that offends anyone on this site.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
Click to expand...


FA not voting and then showing up after Night to accuse you, Nutz, bothers me.

Feels like the revenge for House that was not taken out on me.

So maybe Wolf was right and FA also needed lynching?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA not voting and then showing up after Night to accuse you, Nutz, bothers me.
> 
> Feels like the revenge for House that was not taken out on me.
> 
> So maybe Wolf was right and FA also needed lynching?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Thank you for saying that...I have been avoiding addressing that issue because if I push that too hard, it makes me look scummy and I am town.  There are some other signs...but I am sure you will eventually point them out first.  You are my favorite player RS...you should lead more.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.
> 
> He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.
> 
> He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his posts.
> 
> For some ungodly reason, the damn forum software screwed up my post above this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> There's not much that offends anyone on this site.


I would have crossed that line.  Trust me, I specialize in offendng people and pissing them off.  I am trying to be on my best behavior in the Mafia Zone...until you peeps recognize my unique sense of humor.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I give up on this damn shitty forum quote crap! Here is what I was saying:

Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.

He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his posts.

For some ungodly reason, the damn forum software screwed up my post above this one.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.
> 
> He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his posts.
> 
> For some ungodly reason, the damn forum software screwed up my post above this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Operator error.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, FA wasn't really following good logic with the Nutz vote because he was saying scum was still off the wagon when House was the scum off the wagon and the only way there'd be another one is if there are 3 scum in the game because there was only one on Wake's wagon. I still think Avi is a better vote but I'm not opposed to investigating FA more either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.
> 
> He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his posts.
> 
> For some ungodly reason, the damn forum software screwed up my post above this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Operator error.
Click to expand...


Oh hush! I could say it's your fault somehow. LOL


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, FA wasn't really following good logic with the Nutz vote because he was saying scum was still off the wagon when House was the scum off the wagon and the only way there'd be another one is if there are 3 scum in the game because there was only one on Wake's wagon. I still think Avi is a better vote but I'm not opposed to investigating FA more either.


I am still gonna remain silent on this one.  Not to mention, I want to lynch him out of principle.  I don't like that he didn't respond when I defended him and I don't like the way he came after me when D2 started.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, you may be on to something here with FA.
> 
> He wasn't posting much at the beginning of the game, almost mirroring House's posts when he did. I need to go read through his posts.
> 
> For some ungodly reason, the damn forum software screwed up my post above this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Operator error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hush! I could say it's your fault somehow. LOL
Click to expand...

Typical female...always trying to lame their failures on men.


----------



## Nutz

*blame


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> *blame



Operator error!


----------



## Nutz

Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!



At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL

Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
Click to expand...

I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

In summary: I think Avi is the scum on Wake's wagon. If we lynch him and the game ends in a town win, great.

If it continues and he flips scum, we lynch FA and get the town win.

I don't think Nutz, Aye, or Rosie are scum. I think Avi is more likely than FA.

This is my final opinion on what we should do pending other's input including Avi and FA.

I think we can win this pretty quickly unless I competely f'd up and Rosie is scum or Aye or Nutz are fooling me hard.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> In summary: I think Avi is the scum on Wake's wagon. If we lynch him and the game ends in a town win, great.
> 
> If it continues and he flips scum, we lynch FA and get the town win.
> 
> I don't think Nutz, Aye, or Rosie are scum. I think Avi is more likely than FA.
> 
> This is my final opinion on what we should do pending other's input including Avi and FA.
> 
> I think we can win this pretty quickly unless I competely f'd up and Rosie is scum or Aye or Nutz are fooling me hard.


I would vote FA first...but Avi is acceptable.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Respect My Authori-tay"


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
Click to expand...


What if I don't wanna?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I was calling you lame and changed my mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
Click to expand...


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Nutz *
> Sorry nutsz, I know you advocated for me on the last day but you are now confirmed scum.
> 
> The wagon that was checked, as I recall, was Avatar, Wolf, Aye and RosieS.  Assuming that there are 3 scum, that leaves one scum OFF the wagon as Avatar was saying yesterday.  The players off the wagon are: Me, Nutz, Wake (confirmed town and dead) and house (confirmed scum and dead).
> 
> So only me or Nutz left.
> 
> I believe there are three scum because the power house had was not only very strong and I have a feeling that this game is VERY PR heavy but also because of House's role.  As I understand it, the mafia traitor knows who the scum are BUT THEY DO NOT KNOW HE IS SCUM.  That would leave the scum chat awfully empty with just 2 and also leave the scum really weak against such powerful PR roles.  By default, the other 2 scum would have to have been off the wagon.
> 
> I am town.  That only leaves Nutz.
> 
> I would advocate that we either lynch him or me.  If you go for me then you can take care of him after I flip town unless someone can point out where my logic has gone awry.
> 
> 
> I also note that only one town died last night.  Either they both targeted house or a protective role succeeded.  As far as who the scum on the wagon is, I don't know.  I was leaning Avatar but he is the one that has been pushing the fact that the sensor shot did identify that there was a scum off the wagon - the very thing that has confirmed (for me at least) nutz is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.
Click to expand...

I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.

Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....

It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.
Click to expand...

"lylo"? 

Will you vote Avi?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you knew to change it to something nicer. LOL
> 
> Or is it you don't know when you're wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The little chain on those might come in handy once I get my hands around your neck.


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Scum did not know house was scum.

They could have easily been unwittingly on his wagon.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "lylo"?
> 
> Will you vote Avi?
Click to expand...


Lynch-or-Lose - MafiaWiki
*Lynch-or-Lose*, or *LyLo*, is a game state wherein the Town _must_ lynch scum during the present Day phase or they will lose the game (often by being endgamed by scum). It is also called *Lynch-right-or-lose*.

It is generally easy to tell when a game is in LyLo because there will only be one more Town player alive than the number of scum. For instance, if there are five players alive and two of them are scum (thus three of them are Town), the game is in LyLo. This can be adjusted for the presence of multiple killing groups, but the premise remains the same.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a winner.  I am always right!  And don't you forget that, toots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little chain on those might come in handy once I get my hands around your neck.
Click to expand...

Now I am getting excited.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.
Click to expand...


It's up to the game mod as far as how the shot is used. It could be that he only had one shot on a certain day or night, that he would have to be NK'd to use it, etc, etc, etc. To guess at this point that he would get a shot in every night is far fetched at the least.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little chain on those might come in handy once I get my hands around your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am getting excited.
Click to expand...


Somehow, I just knew you would!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Respect My Authori-tay"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little chain on those might come in handy once I get my hands around your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am getting excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow, I just knew you would!
Click to expand...

Actually, I am more of a cuddler...but I will try almost anything once with the right person. Something tells me you get off on abusing men.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.



I think you are confusing vigilante with venegful. A venegful will be able to shoot someone when they are lynched. A vigilante either can submit a kill during the day by PMing the mod or posting something like dayvig: House in bold or they are a vigilante that can kill at night like scum do which is usually a town role but in this case, not. There wasn't a limit specified on House's ability which means he could probably shoot every night. More than likely his shot was prevented with his lynch but I'm not sure about this. It's hard to say for sure until we can ask post game how it works. I doubt the mod will tell us now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if I don't wanna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little chain on those might come in handy once I get my hands around your neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am getting excited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow, I just knew you would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I am more of a cuddler...but I will try almost anything once with the right person. Something tells me you get off on abusing men.
Click to expand...


No, not into abusing anyone. It's more fun to get even.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also don't believe Avi ever said he was willing to be tested by Wake but wanted Wake kept alive. Probably so he can take him out at night. I really think Avi makes the most sense as scum. Regarding lylo, If there are 2 scum left and we mislynch, we are screwed. I think with how powerful House's role was, there's only one other. And that means we aren't in lylo right now.


----------



## lulz

Professional gaming is a thing in Cityville.  This is supported because the town is home to several software development companies.


Vote Count~2.2
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-FA_Q2
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-Wolfsister77, Nutz (L-2)
FA_Q2-
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting:  AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, RosieS
With 6 Alive It's 4 to Lynch​
Deadline is: Tuesday, March 3rd, @8pm​
Mod Note: I'm watching UEFA League Soccer to make up for the lack of Football on t.v.​


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confusing vigilante with venegful. A venegful will be able to shoot someone when they are lynched. A vigilante either can submit a kill during the day by PMing the mod or posting something like dayvig: House in bold or they are a vigilante that can kill at night like scum do which is usually a town role but in this case, not. There wasn't a limit specified on House's ability which means he could probably shoot every night. More than likely his shot was prevented with his lynch but I'm not sure about this. It's hard to say for sure until we can ask post game how it works. I doubt the mod will tell us now.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.  

That makes sense then and it does make some sense that there are 2 of then then because the ability to kill 2 per night is massive in a game this small.  

That also weakens the case against nutz.  I can go along with Avatar but only after he gets the chance to speak.

Avatar4321 where are you?


----------



## FA_Q2

*unvote*


----------



## Nutz

Avi said he will not be here today, FA_Q2


----------



## Wolfsister77

Troll post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I realize we are waiting for Avi and he was busy yesterday but there's no point in stalling the game out either. If he doesn't post by the end of the day, I'm cool with moving forward.

Avi-FA-Rosie-Nutz-Aye-order of lynchability, IMO


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I agree. 
If we haven't heard from him by noon central time, I will put my vote in then.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Good Morning Nutz !


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, House pushed Aye and Nutz the hardest in the game by far. He also pushed Rosie some but not a lot and he pushed FA a little. He defended Wake the most by far which is typical of scum because he probably knew Wake wasn't lying and knew he was a PR and he could get the towncred from it when Wake flipped and also knew he could take Wake out at night instead. He defended me some but not a lot but I am not surprised he didn't want to go after me since I know his playstyle the most of anyone here. He rarely interacted with Avi at all and didn't vote for him ever that I could see.
> 
> Wake was right about one anti-town player on his wagon. We know House was the scum off the wagon. If there's more than 2 then one of FA or Nutz is the other. BUT, we know for sure that there is ONE ON Wake's wagon which consisted of Aye, Rosie, me, Avi. I know it isn't me. Aye is highly unlikely, she's not scummy and House pushed her hard, Rosie is less likely due to her and House pushing each other some but not impossible to believe. However, Avi and House rarely interacted and House didn't vote for him at all. IMO, Avi is the scum on Wake's wagon and is scum this game. I suspected him at a few points in the game and still do.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar
> *
> I'm about 90% sure if we lynch Avi, it's a scum lynch.



You'd be wrong. I'm not scum.

Besides I was town reading house. Wouldn't the traitor need the scum to target him to be recruited? If I was the scum I would think he would be provoking me. Or am I wrong

I really don't know because the traitor role is completely new to me. And if you've already covered it apologize. I am just trying to catch up


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA not voting and then showing up after Night to accuse you, Nutz, bothers me.
> 
> Feels like the revenge for House that was not taken out on me.
> 
> So maybe Wolf was right and FA also needed lynching?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


It's made me wonder myself. But the logic is sound, if there are two scum and house was a traitor the scum didn't know about, then logic dictates one would still have to be offwagon and we have one of two players to choose from off wagon at this point.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA not voting and then showing up after Night to accuse you, Nutz, bothers me.
> 
> Feels like the revenge for House that was not taken out on me.
> 
> So maybe Wolf was right and FA also needed lynching?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for saying that...I have been avoiding addressing that issue because if I push that too hard, it makes me look scummy and I am town.  There are some other signs...but I am sure you will eventually point them out first.  You are my favorite player RS...you should lead more.
Click to expand...


I thought aye was.

Not to mention it was my vote off wagon argument that helped us hit house. Not my first day at the rodeo here.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean wake, not house right? Why would two target if there is one group of scum? Or are you suggesting a third party?
> 
> Interesting thought. The assumption is that nutz is scum but didn't know that house is a traitor. That's my understanding of the traitor role but who knows if we have some sort of variant or modified traitor?
> 
> 
> 
> 'Doh - there I go again mixing up those names.  Yes, I meant they might have both targeted wake.
> 
> Two would target because that information could not be communicated.  House had no communication with the scum team if I understand the role of mafia traitor.  The scum would not have known who house targeted and he would not have known who they were going to target.
> 
> Either that or someone blocked the mafia kill and the house kill went through without town having any protective roles.  I doubt that a doc or jail keeper would have targeted anyone else.  Though there is the mod point about not targeting ones self - as though someone tried???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could house kill someone while he was dead from the lynch before the night began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a 'mafia traitor VIGILANTE"
> 
> That means house had a kill coming.  I expected 2 dead for the night kill after I seen the flip.  We only have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can say that in a game I was in the vigilante kill went through and killed someone overnight even though the vigilante was NK'd by scum. The mod explained that the vigilante kill over-rode the NK due to how actions are resolved. This tells me if House PM'd the kill to the mod during the day, that it would still happen regardless. If he is a vigilante that has to submit a night action, then his lynch would of kept him from being able to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must be confused on how vigilante works then.  I thought that you got the shot when you died, not anytime you decided to use it.
> 
> Lulz did not post that there was a limitation to his shot.  As though he could use it every night!
> That would lead credence to the idea that there were only 2 scum - that ability alone would be far more powerful than even Wake's.  Hmmmm....
> 
> It looks like if we mis lynched day one we would have been at lylo.
Click to expand...

 That would be vengeful that kills when killed


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I also don't believe Avi ever said he was willing to be tested by Wake but wanted Wake kept alive. Probably so he can take him out at night. I really think Avi makes the most sense as scum. Regarding lylo, If there are 2 scum left and we mislynch, we are screwed. I think with how powerful House's role was, there's only one other. And that means we aren't in lylo right now.



Of course I didn't say I wanted to be tested by wake. I didn't believe his claim.

 Not to mention the way you went on requesting it was over the top. What if there there was a better move than searching you? And don't you think it's a bit convenient that wake ended up dead after you make such a public show about wanting to use his powers on you to "exonerate" you and suddenly you are trying to flash mob me.

You've been playing off this game. You were angry at me town reading house and not you. Granted I was wrong on house, but it's weird behavior.

If you decide to lynch me, ill flip town and I highly suggest you look closely at wolf. But hopefully you won't rush the lynch and will take some time to think it through.


----------



## Avatar4321

Finished catching up.

You guys are seriously going to rush lynch me when we aren't even two full days into day 2?

While I am persuaded by the argument we might have a scum in the off wagon, we know there is one among the four on wagon group. If we get the right one it could finish the game. I think that should be where we focus today. If I was more certain we had one off wagon, I'd say we had better odds.

So what we know is we have at least one more scum to find. It's not me.

So we have to find scum on wakes wagon.

I know it's not me.

So that leaves wolf, Rosie, and aye.

Right now I'm leaning, wolf, aye, Rosie from scummiest to least.

I've made most of my case for wolf already. 

Aye's game has been off. We all know that. Now she wants to rush lynch me as well when it's still early in the day. What's more is it's early enough where I have plenty of timebtobrespond and yet neither her nor wolf want to wait past noon less than two days in. If in was working this morning I would come back to find myself lynched without even an opportunity to claim


----------



## Avatar4321

Rosie just seems like herself. Not much to suspect


----------



## Avatar4321

Right now I'm leaning wolf to vote. But I'd like more discussion first


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree we should concentrate on Wake's wagon as there is one scum there and we could win the game. I've already said as much. I am also town and anyone paying attention and having played with me at all can see that. Your case is weak and OMGUS Avi. I was the one who said you should get a chance to speak but if you didn't come back by the end of the day there is no need to let the game stall. Scum like to just not respond when their lynch is inevitable so if you didn't, I would of been fine with it because by PoE you are highly likely to be scum. If you push a lynch on me, and succeed, you should be turbolynched tomorrow without a second thought. 

Tell me why you think Aye is scum and why you are so quick to dismiss Rosie as scum? Defend yourself or die.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's the link to a definition of traitor since there is still some confusion on the concept: Traitor - MafiaWiki


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also find it interesting you are turning the heat on me now Avi who is pushing you the hardest, that's scum strategy 101. And your early townread of House still doesn't make sense to me. He hadn't done anything to deserve a townread at that time.

I'm good with my vote unless you can prove a scum case on someone else that is better than the one on you.


----------



## Avatar4321

My case is weak? Why? Because it's you?

you need a better argument than that.

As for the supposed omgus, I have three people to choose from. Two of which are advocating lynching me. Not sure how to avoid it unless I vote Rosie, who is town


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> My case is weak? Why? Because it's you?
> 
> you need a better argument than that.
> 
> As for the supposed omgus, I have three people to choose from. Two of which are advocating lynching me. Not sure how to avoid it unless I vote Rosie, who is town



How do you know Rosie is town. Your case is weak because it basically consists of OMGUS for scumreading you. Again, give better reasons you aren't scum or someone else is. If you lynch me, you will be proving you are scum beyond a reasonable doubt. If there weren't so few of us left, I'd let you do it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't believe Avi ever said he was willing to be tested by Wake but wanted Wake kept alive. Probably so he can take him out at night. I really think Avi makes the most sense as scum. Regarding lylo, If there are 2 scum left and we mislynch, we are screwed. I think with how powerful House's role was, there's only one other. And that means we aren't in lylo right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I didn't say I wanted to be tested by wake. I didn't believe his claim.
> 
> Not to mention the way you went on requesting it was over the top. What if there there was a better move than searching you? And don't you think it's a bit convenient that wake ended up dead after you make such a public show about wanting to use his powers on you to "exonerate" you and suddenly you are trying to flash mob me.
> 
> You've been playing off this game. You were angry at me town reading house and not you. Granted I was wrong on house, but it's weird behavior.
> 
> If you decide to lynch me, ill flip town and I highly suggest you look closely at wolf. But hopefully you won't rush the lynch and will take some time to think it through.
Click to expand...


Here's your case:

-Wanting to be checked: Yep, Nutz was insistent on scumreading me and I wanted to shut him up so we could move on to catching actual scum. I didn't want to lynch Wake. I'm more suspicious of those who did because that would be far more advantageous to scum to lynch him rather than kill him overnight. Instead we lynched scum and they had to NK Wake instead.

-I was not angry you were townreading House and not me and I explained that several times already so your insistence on misrepping me is noted. I don't care how you were reading me. I care that your reads were conflicting and made no sense. You were townreading House for being calm which he isn't as town but is as scum and null reading me for being calm who isn't as either town or scum. So your null read on me was justified. Your townread on House was not. Which makes me wonder if you figured out who he was somehow.

Anything else? 

-


----------



## Avatar4321

The fact that you're voting for me has nothing to do with my suspicion. It's your over the top behavior and the fact that you wanted to rush lynch someone, who by coincidence is me, early on day two when we have plenty of time to talk it out.

You realize that if there are two scum left we are at lylo when I flip town right? So why the rush?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> The fact that you're voting for me has nothing to do with my suspicion. It's your over the top behavior and the fact that you wanted to rush lynch someone, who by coincidence is me, early on day two when we have plenty of time to talk it out.
> 
> You realize that if there are two scum left we are at lylo when I flip town right? So why the rush?



I was the one who said you needed a chance to speak and it was after that, that several people said to wait. Me being over the top is not unusual at all and you know that. There was no reason not to lynch you when you are the obvious choice. But hey, if you can show someone else is, I'm willing to listen. But if you try to lynch me who is town, that's not helping your lylo argument one bit. 

I don't think there are two scum left due to House being able to kill at night. His description was traitor but he had the power of a full scum. He probably couldn't communicate with the other one and may or may not know who it is and idk if he could be recruited or not. Traitor can be any number of things in a game. If there were 3 scum in an 8 player game, it would be very unbalanced. However, it isn't completely impossible either.


----------



## RosieS

Here is Wake musing:

" I really shouldn't have /inned, even though I'm loving this role pm and and completely intent on using it in the future.

Avatar4321 just feels off to me, like he's being deliberate and evil. Can't really explain it, but it just feels super subtle, and gives me that unsavory twinge in my guts when I glance at a handful of his posts. Like he's trying to manipulate us all and maneuver around us. That's just how I feel about it.

House and Avatar (and Silverwolf) are all really good players, and are a friggin' b**** to sort out. I think my edge has dulled a bit due to being so busy elsewhere. House and Avatar are both good at blending in and manipulating their actions to look like Town when Scum. Not sure about Wolfie, and whether or not she still behaves angrily when Scum. It is also true, with all these games she's been playing in the interim, that she's gotten a whole lot better in general, which includes blending in.

I need a drink. Scotch on the rocks."

He didn't mention Aye or Rosie at all. Doncha think he would if he had sensed anti-Town?

No, he didn't so.....Scum is either Avi or Wolf. 

Eeny, meenie, miny, moe.

Indeed, let's not lynch so fast. I need more input before deciding between them.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Here is Wake musing:
> 
> " I really shouldn't have /inned, even though I'm loving this role pm and and completely intent on using it in the future.
> 
> Avatar4321 just feels off to me, like he's being deliberate and evil. Can't really explain it, but it just feels super subtle, and gives me that unsavory twinge in my guts when I glance at a handful of his posts. Like he's trying to manipulate us all and maneuver around us. That's just how I feel about it.
> 
> House and Avatar (and Silverwolf) are all really good players, and are a friggin' b**** to sort out. I think my edge has dulled a bit due to being so busy elsewhere. House and Avatar are both good at blending in and manipulating their actions to look like Town when Scum. Not sure about Wolfie, and whether or not she still behaves angrily when Scum. It is also true, with all these games she's been playing in the interim, that she's gotten a whole lot better in general, which includes blending in.
> 
> I need a drink. Scotch on the rocks."
> 
> He didn't mention Aye or Rosie at all. Doncha think he would if he had sensed anti-Town?
> 
> No, he didn't so.....Scum is either Avi or Wolf.
> 
> Eeny, meenie, miny, moe.
> 
> Indeed, let's not lynch so fast. I need more input before deciding between them.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Nope, that's not how his PR worked at all. He could sense there was ONE anti-town player on his wagon. ONE of me, Aye, Rosie, Avi is scum. I know I'm not. He had not clue WHO it was. So don't even bother trying to insinuate because he brought myself, Avi, and House up that it means anything at all in regards to who is scum because it doesn't. Wake did not know who it was. He only knew that there was one. Go ahead and lynch me but anyone pushing my lynch on bad reasons will show themselves to be scum when I flip town. And the game will likely be lost as well if we lynch a townie with only 6 players left and at least one of them scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree we should concentrate on Wake's wagon as there is one scum there and we could win the game. I've already said as much. I am also town and anyone paying attention and having played with me at all can see that. Your case is weak and OMGUS Avi. I was the one who said you should get a chance to speak but if you didn't come back by the end of the day there is no need to let the game stall. Scum like to just not respond when their lynch is inevitable so if you didn't, I would of been fine with it because by PoE you are highly likely to be scum. If you push a lynch on me, and succeed, you should be turbolynched tomorrow without a second thought.
> 
> *Tell me why you think Aye is scum* and why you are so quick to dismiss Rosie as scum? Defend yourself or die.



Avatar4321 Please answer the bolded.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really love how Rosie was perfectly willing to lynch Avi until he said she isn't scum and I asked him to tell me why he is dismissing Rosie as scum and suddenly she has to pick between the two of us on some flawed reasoning that Wake knew who the scum was when he didn't know at all. He only knew there was one. I really wish I could just let this go because I think those pushing me now all of a sudden are looking pretty guilty and my lynch would pretty much be the nail in their coffin. But I would prefer town wins this so go ahead and keep bringing up what you think you have on me and I'll keep shooting it down.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> ........
> 
> *Aye's game has been off. We all know that. Now she wants to rush lynch me as well when it's still early in the day. *What's more is it's early enough where I have plenty of timebtobrespond and yet neither her nor wolf want to wait past noon less than two days in. If in was working this morning I would come back to find myself lynched without even an opportunity to claim



My game is off? Nope, not a chance! I'm as town as can be, regardless as to who believes me or not. 

You, though, haven't been playing your usual town game. I haven't voted for you yet, because I wanted to give you a fair chance of coming in and defending yourself. I also wanted to give you time to drop in and say 'Give me some time, I've been busy and can't answer right now.'


----------



## Wolfsister77

According to Avi, anyone that suspects him is playing off this game. What he fails to realize is, he has to give a better case on someone else if he wants to avoid the lynch. Not just, they are off for suspecting me or misrepping a person on why they went after him early game for having bad reads. 

It's Avi. He's scum. We lynch him, we win. I'm not moving my vote. I he flips town, lynch me tomorrow if scum doesn't kill me overnight. Town will lose, but that's how sure I am that he's scum unless someone else is fooling me hard. I don't see anyone else even close to as scummy as Avi is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for saying that...I have been avoiding addressing that issue because if I push that too hard, it makes me look scummy and I am town.  There are some other signs...but I am sure you will eventually point them out first.  You are my favorite player RS...you should lead more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought aye was.*
> 
> Not to mention it was my vote off wagon argument that helped us hit house. Not my first day at the rodeo here.
Click to expand...


I'm not anyone's favorite anything, never have been.

With Wake saying there is one person on his wagon that isn't town aligned, we definitely need to look there today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with an Avi vote.
> 
> I will check in off and on tomorrow (Monday) to see what he has to say.
> 
> I led the House lynch but I am not as confident  about this Avi lynch.
> 
> And no, I am no hypocrite. I am not bussing anyone.
> 
> I am what I am. What I am is Town. I am definitely Town aligned. (See House lynch)
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie...who else are you ayeing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA not voting and then showing up after Night to accuse you, Nutz, bothers me.
> 
> Feels like the revenge for House that was not taken out on me.
> 
> So maybe Wolf was right and FA also needed lynching?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for saying that...I have been avoiding addressing that issue because if I push that too hard, it makes me look scummy and I am town.  There are some other signs...but I am sure you will eventually point them out first.  You are my favorite player RS...you should lead more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought aye was.
> 
> Not to mention it was my vote off wagon argument that helped us hit house. Not my first day at the rodeo here.
Click to expand...


Considering you didn't want to lynch House, that argument is invalid. The one off the wagon wasn't even what did him in. It was the compromise to avoid a NL talk that did.

Your arguments are too easy to shoot down Avi.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Good Morning Nutz !


Did you dream about me?


----------



## Nutz

I still vote avi.   If he is successful at holding off the vote today, I will have to go into Nutz mode and start talking about my _Moonbat _theories.


----------



## RosieS

Well, Avi?

I can't see it being Aye and Wolf is arguing well, so why ain't it you ?

Convince me or get my one and only vote.

I am unwilling to compromise because my vote is too valuable and I won't just throw it away.

Why isn't my vote well placed on you?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Are you guys CERTAIN there wouldn't be 2 traitors?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Nutz !
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
Click to expand...


Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Nutz !
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
Click to expand...

It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.


----------



## Nutz




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

By the way, I think it's you that has me on your mind. Amirite?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Nutz !
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
Click to expand...


So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).

Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Nutz !
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).
> 
> Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)
Click to expand...

It's okay, Aye...you don't have to be flustered...a lot of women dream about me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Nutz !
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).
> 
> Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, Aye...you don't have to be flustered...a lot of women dream about me.
Click to expand...


Oh no you don't go and turn that around on me! You are the one that left out a word when you were typing!!!! 

Since you have so many dreaming about you, why are you calling me out for attention? HMMMMMM???????


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you dream about me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).
> 
> Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, Aye...you don't have to be flustered...a lot of women dream about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't go and turn that around on me! You are the one that left out a word when you were typing!!!!
> 
> Since you have so many dreaming about you, why are you calling me out for attention? HMMMMMM???????
Click to expand...

If I could call you to attention, I wouldn't be chatting with you).


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you wanting me to dream about you? I'm curious, ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).
> 
> Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, Aye...you don't have to be flustered...a lot of women dream about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't go and turn that around on me! You are the one that left out a word when you were typing!!!!
> 
> Since you have so many dreaming about you, why are you calling me out for attention? HMMMMMM???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I could call you to attention, I wouldn't be chatting with you).
Click to expand...


You lost me there. 'Call you to attention' - military?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It feeds my ego to know I am always on your mind.  But, I am a nice guy...so you probably shouldn't dream about me...I don't want you to get your sheets all wet and have to extra laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we know why you weren't on this morning to pop in and give us your opinion on anything (like it matters).
> 
> Nutz has been busy doing laundry! By the way, you seem a little flustered. (You left out a word up there!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay, Aye...you don't have to be flustered...a lot of women dream about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't go and turn that around on me! You are the one that left out a word when you were typing!!!!
> 
> Since you have so many dreaming about you, why are you calling me out for attention? HMMMMMM???????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I could call you to attention, I wouldn't be chatting with you).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost me there. 'Call you to attention' - military?
Click to expand...

Think about it for a while.  Put your mind in the gutter and think about it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

OMG you brat!!!!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> OMG you brat!!!!


Speaking of attention...are we voting Avi off the island or do I need to make my case for FA and Wolf.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I wanted to give Avi a chance to come in and explain his scum accusation against me first. I'm nice that way.


----------



## Avatar4321

I already did. Your game is off. Everyone has already discussed that at length day one. And then both you and wolf want to give me to noon less than 48 hrs into day two before you will flash lynch me. It's pretty scummy.

but I'm leaning more to wolf. She went out of her way screeching about how wake needs to scan her today. Why? Because she knew he would be dead today without ever being able to do it.

not to mention it took forever to use basic logic and statistics to realize that the town move yesterday was to look for one on the off wagon

*vote wolf*

I think she is better choice.

my phones giving me issues. If you lynch me give me time to claim and let me talk in twighlight. I've got three other games to worry about too but i don't want town to lose if I'm dead


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

No, my game isn't 'off', as you claim. Not everyone said that either. You need to come up with more than that to say I'm scum.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you brat!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of attention...are we voting Avi off the island or do I need to make my case for FA and Wolf.
Click to expand...


Since we are trying to find the anti-Town on the wagon, let's hear what you have to say.

I am persuaded by  Wake saying Avi is as evil as House and Wolf probably not so much.

FA was not on the wagon at all. If TWO Scum were off wagon, then FA is my vote.

If not, Wake pointed me toward Avi on the wagon.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

*Unvote*
Rosie...I know you guys say it is impossible...but I think there is 1 scum and 1 traitor left.  The rope was around FA's neck...he was accepting his lynch...then when he wasn't lynched, the first thing he did was come back after me...the only one who defended him.  Scummy...he thought I would be an easy lynch because I pissed of Wolf et al.  And when the thought process of the game changed...he didn't even put up a fight...he just started to agree. 

I can't read Avi at all, but I can understand and go with the reasoning behind an Avi lynch.


----------



## Nutz

As for Wolf...I can appreciate Avi's reasoning - but I don't want to give her a negative mark for being an active participant in this game.  Is she always active and a controlling force?


----------



## Nutz

Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yes, Wolf is always active as a town player. When she's played as scum, there's a big difference in her behavior towards others, and believe it or not, she even tries to quit more often in the game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.



It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I already did. Your game is off. Everyone has already discussed that at length day one. And then both you and wolf want to give me to noon less than 48 hrs into day two before you will flash lynch me. It's pretty scummy.
> 
> but I'm leaning more to wolf. She went out of her way screeching about how wake needs to scan her today. Why? Because she knew he would be dead today without ever being able to do it.
> 
> not to mention it took forever to use basic logic and statistics to realize that the town move yesterday was to look for one on the off wagon
> 
> *vote wolf*
> 
> I think she is better choice.
> 
> my phones giving me issues. If you lynch me give me time to claim and let me talk in twighlight. I've got three other games to worry about too but i don't want town to lose if I'm dead



This is an OMGUS vote on the one pushing hardest for you lynch because you are caught scum and it's obvious. 

I never said noon, I said one day today. Aye said noon but it really doesn't matter as I was the one yesterday who said you needed a chance to speak before we voted you off. I also already explained why I wanted to be scanned several times now. Nope, I was trying to save Wake for that exact reason. Also, to prove if he was lying or not. Now it took forever for me to realize going after one off the wagon is bad logic? I don't even know where I resisted that idea because I didn't. I wanted one on the wagon because 100% positively there is scum on Wake's wagon and House was the scum off.

I don't buy the logic there are 3 scum in the game. I don't see anyone else in this game even close to as scummy as you are and even if I didn't feel that way, you'd be a PoE scumread. Your arguments today have all been totally weak as well. You are acting like caught scum. I am not moving my vote to anyone else. If the rest of town wants to discuss it more, they may but I think we won this with your lynch.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)
Click to expand...

I am having fish dinner tonight.  I am just trying to get you to focus.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> As for Wolf...I can appreciate Avi's reasoning - but I don't want to give her a negative mark for being an active participant in this game.  Is she always active and a controlling force?



Read the other games. Yes, I'm active as town and yes, I'm loud about what I think. And I try to quit as both alignments actually but my scum game here was the worst because I was dealing with a lot of other issues and I ended up getting myself modkilled. That isn't how I'd play as scum now as I've improved some in that area but me trying to quit is honestly not alignment indicative at all.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having fish dinner tonight.  I am just trying to get you to focus.
Click to expand...


And just what are you trying to get me focused on? I was talking about the game until you jumped in with the above. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*WARNING VOTE L-1

VOTE: Avatar4321

The next vote for him is the lynch vote.

He needs to be given time to come in and claim.*


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Wolf...I can appreciate Avi's reasoning - but I don't want to give her a negative mark for being an active participant in this game.  Is she always active and a controlling force?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the other games. Yes, I'm active as town and yes, I'm loud about what I think. And I try to quit as both alignments actually but my scum game here was the worst because I was dealing with a lot of other issues and I ended up getting myself modkilled. That isn't how I'd play as scum now as I've improved some in that area but me trying to quit is honestly not alignment indicative at all.
Click to expand...

And you are 100% against FA? being scum?


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *WARNING VOTE L-1
> 
> VOTE: Avatar4321
> 
> The next vote for him is the lynch vote.
> 
> He needs to be given time to come in and claim.*


Is it L-1.   I unvoted.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having fish dinner tonight.  I am just trying to get you to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what are you trying to get me focused on? I was talking about the game until you jumped in with the above. LOL
Click to expand...

Trying to get you focused on being a winner.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

L-2.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having fish dinner tonight.  I am just trying to get you to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what are you trying to get me focused on? I was talking about the game until you jumped in with the above. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get you focused on being a winner.
Click to expand...


I already am a winner, dear.


----------



## Avatar4321

2 shot hider

hid behind Rosie last night. So I know she is town. If she was scum I would have been killed


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: FA_Q2*


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye's game may very well be off - I think she might be distracted by my beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that animal magnetism you have! Just so damn intriguing! (and fishing for compliments, are you?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having fish dinner tonight.  I am just trying to get you to focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just what are you trying to get me focused on? I was talking about the game until you jumped in with the above. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to get you focused on being a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already am a winner, dear.
Click to expand...

That s yet to be seen.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> 2 shot hider
> 
> hid behind Rosie last night. So I know she is town. If she was scum I would have been killed


What do you mean by 2 shot hider?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK so we have another investigative role in the game along with Wake's? In an 8 player game we have 2 roles that act like cops? I really don't buy it. I think he's lying. That said I'm not sure lynching that claim is a good idea. Does everyone in this game have a PR? Aye hinted at having one also.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK so we have another investigative role in the game along with Wake's? In an 8 player game we have 2 roles that act like cops? I really don't buy it. I think he's lying. That said I'm not sure lynching that claim is a good idea. Does everyone in this game have a PR? Aye hinted at having one also.



I will claim mine if you want.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, this was what Avi was in the last game he had a PR in hider, it seems like a very convienent fakeclaim for scum.

Hider - MafiaWiki

I don't buy it at all but if we lynch and I'm wrong that screws us. 

I don't know what to think. I wish he would of hid behind me, would of made things a lot easier today. He never even suspected Rosie so I have no idea why he would pick her.

Fuck, I don't know.

*Unvote*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Hider - Hider - MafiaWiki


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK so we have another investigative role in the game along with Wake's? In an 8 player game we have 2 roles that act like cops? I really don't buy it. I think he's lying. That said I'm not sure lynching that claim is a good idea. Does everyone in this game have a PR? Aye hinted at having one also.


Damn...everyone has a fun role but me...Can I vote lulz?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so we have another investigative role in the game along with Wake's? In an 8 player game we have 2 roles that act like cops? I really don't buy it. I think he's lying. That said I'm not sure lynching that claim is a good idea. Does everyone in this game have a PR? Aye hinted at having one also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will claim mine if you want.
Click to expand...


Don't. If you actually have one, keep it hidden. I really don't know what to think now. I'm tempted to let you guys lynch me to prove Avi is lying because when I flip town, he'll probably be shot tonight if he's telling the truth and if he's lying, he'll be back the next day and it will be between him, Rosie, and Aye for who is scum on the wagon and will be turbolynched for the win. 

I have to think about this now.


----------



## Nutz

*Vote FA_Q2*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think Avi is lying. I really do.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think Avi is lying. I really do.


Where is Avi's vote right now? Would he lie not only to protect himself, but also to protect his scum partner?  

I stick with FA for now.  He is scummy...and probably won't comment if he get's to L-1 (again)


----------



## Wolfsister77

You guys should lynch on the wagon. Lynch me, have Avi hide behind Aye. If he is alive the next day, Aye is town and he will have proven both Aye and Rosie are town and he'll have no choice but to be shown to be fakeclaiming scum because with me gone, he's the only possible scum on the wagon or he's lying about his claim. This backs him into a corner. Alternatively, if you lynch me, and Avi gets shot and is shown to be telling the truth, then the only possible scum left alive on the wagon will be Aye.

I think this is best. Thoughts?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Avi is lying. I really do.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Avi's vote right now? Would he lie not only to protect himself, but also to protect his scum partner?
> 
> I stick with FA for now.  He is scummy...and probably won't comment if he get's to L-1 (again)
Click to expand...


On me and I have no idea.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I still don't know if there are 3 scum in this game but if Avi is telling the truth and there are that many powerful town PR's in play, it could be true that there are 2 scum plus a traitor that can kill. It's crazy but not impossible.

That said if there are 3 and we mislynch me, then town will lose because it will be lylo.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't believe Avi, he's trying to save his own hide. I don't believe there are 3 scum either. If we lynch Avi and I'm wrong, then town loses. If I sacrifice myself to catch Avi, town could lose since I'm town. I'm willing to bet money Avi is lying but the chance he is telling the truth would be too harmful to risk at this point in the game. 

So town has to make a choice. I think House was scum off the wagon. If there are 3 it's FA who is the 3rd but if there are 2, he's innocent.

I really don't know what to think about all this now.

I need the input of everyone else playing this game except Avi. What is the best move here?


----------



## Nutz

I think we vote FA.  Let's put him at L-1 and force him to claim...if he does, we can reconsider...but I don't think he will because his strategy seems to be to remain silent - confusing the issue even more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou 

You have some experience with moderating. Is it possible to have two investigative roles like this in a game of this size?

I really don't think Avi is telling the truth. If he is, in my view Aye is confscum but I think he's lying.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA needs to come in and explain why he shouldn't be lynched. 

He was mirroring many of House's posts early in the game.


----------



## RosieS

Well, I am a little wide in the hips to hide behind. It's All About That Bass.

By stating I have no PR role, that is claiming.

I dunno if Avi is Scum or if he hid behind me. He could have, because I am Town.

A vote for FA is a vote for TWO Scum off wagon and I was wrong about Wake.

So I should believe Wake.

So tentatively my vote will be on Wolf, but not officially until.I am more sure.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't know if we should vote off the wagon. We can't afford another mislynch. I'd rather NL, have Avi hide behind Aye and if he's alive the next day, then he's confscum to me but not to you guys because I'll still be here as a possibility which is why I'm offering up a lynch of myself but unfortunately that could screw town. And that is exactly what Avi wants if he's scum. My death. If he's town telling the truth, I don't think he'd target me right away knowing town could lose when he's said Aye's behavior is off.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA needs to come in and explain why he shouldn't be lynched.
> 
> He was mirroring many of House's posts early in the game.


He won't.  He will remain silent and let minds wander.  He won't even comment when he goes L-1.  Someone please put FA at L-1


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> You have some experience with moderating. Is it possible to have two investigative roles like this in a game of this size?
> 
> I really don't think Avi is telling the truth. If he is, in my view Aye is confscum but I think he's lying.



From what I have seen with the roles that have been confirmed from the Day 1 lynch, NK, and what I have, I would not be surprised that Avi's role is in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think lynching me is best. Get me out of the way. Then Avi absolutely positively has to hide behind Aye tonight. If he gets shot and is proven to be telling the truth then Aye is confscum and needs to be lynched. If he's still alive the next day he's going to have to explain how he's just proven Aye is town and Rosie is town, I will be dead and flipped town, and how he could be town also when Wake is obviously telling the truth due to his flip.

I think this is the best plan. Can you guys agree? Lynch me to prove if it is either Avi or Aye as scum? Lynch the proven scum tomorrow. Town wins.

Sound good? I am always fine with sacrificing myself to the greater good as town and have done it twice before here and once offsite.

I'm willing to do it again if everyone agree's to it. OK?


----------



## RosieS

lulz 

How'z about a VC?

TIA!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My take on the hider role:

If I were a hider, I would not pick someone that I thought scum would go after, since that would be 2 kills for scum that night. I'd go for someone that they wouldn't suspect, giving a greater chance of only 1 townie being killed that night.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Avi

Please tell us why you chose to hide behind Rosie N1.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My plan is foolproof. If the game isn't won and there's a 3rd scum, lynch FA at that time and town still wins.

Let's do this unless anyone who is town sees a flaw in my thinking.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Avi
> 
> Please tell us why you chose to hide behind Rosie N1.



Shit! Damn if I didn't spell his name out. LOL

Avatar4321


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If Avi were to hide behind me tonight and scum aims for me, we'll be down 2 townies. Just wanted to make sure ya'll are aware of that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

-lynch me today, I'll flip town-tell Avi he has to hide behind Aye

-if he dies, that means Aye is scum and Rosie is town and you lynch Aye then

-if he's alive, that means he's lying because I'll be dead and flipped town and Aye and Rosie will have proven to be town and he's fakeclaiming scum who should be lynched

-if the game doesn't end in a town win with the lynch of scum with the above plan, you lynch FA for the 3rd and town will win

Shit!! But if there's 3 and you mislynch me that's an automatic town loss. Crap!! Here I thought I had the perfect plan.

And lynching town sucks because another town will die overnight. There will be 4 left the next day and either an auto scum win or 1 scum left and no offense but an active strong town player would help. 

I really think Avi is lying!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321  Would you be willing to hide behind me tonight?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If Avi were to hide behind me tonight and scum aims for me, we'll be down 2 townies. Just wanted to make sure ya'll are aware of that.



Not really because if I die and flip town and Avi is telling the truth, then Rosie is also town and he knows your scum then and can either hide behind you to prove it or he will be shot tonight, effectively proving it one way or another. The only problem is that will take out me and Avi if we are both town and town will be down to either an auto lose or 3 town and one scum because if the game continues then, there absolutely will be only one scum alive and then they can lynch you or Avi if he's alive. 

This may sound confusing but it isn't if everyone just thinks it out carefully.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm town, so if Avi isn't lying about his ability and using it on Rosie, that would leave FA.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321  Would you be willing to hide behind me tonight?





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm town, so if Avi isn't lying about his ability and using it on Rosie, that would leave FA.



See if you are town willing to be hidden behind and I'm town willing to be lynched, then Avi is lying but I don't want to lynch him in case he's being truthful and if scum kills you, they kill Avi.

There is ONE scum on Wake's wagon.

Avi is lying.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

From the wiki: The *Hider* has the ability to target one player each night. The Hider is treated like the target for all other roles' purposes - for instance, if the Hider's target gets investigated by a Cop, the Cop will get results on both the target AND the Hider. Alternatively,* if the Hider's target gets killed overNight, the Hider will die too.
*
I would be NK'd, along with Avi (if he's town), if I'm scums target.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Alternatively, We could NL and let Avi hide behind Aye and see what happens without lynching a townie but something tells me scum would leave me, Avi would be alive if he's lying and he'd just pin it on me, lynch me for the loss.

Yep, you either have to lynch me or Avi today. 

Do one or the other and read my posts to figure out how to win. Hope there aren't 3 scum and only 2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> From the wiki: The *Hider* has the ability to target one player each night. The Hider is treated like the target for all other roles' purposes - for instance, if the Hider's target gets investigated by a Cop, the Cop will get results on both the target AND the Hider. Alternatively,* if the Hider's target gets killed overNight, the Hider will die too.
> *
> I would be NK'd, along with Avi (if he's town), if I'm scums target.



This isn't going to happen because if I'm lynched I will flip town, if Avi is telling the truth Rosie is town, then that means he knows that you are scum. 

This isn't going to happen if you guys lynch me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm more than willing to be Avi's target tonight. In fact, I want him to do that.

Scum can target me. If he's scum, I'll be the only NK.


----------



## RosieS

Wolf would not be saying to go ahead and lynch her if she had a PR.

Aye and Nutz can't claim if one or both have a PR. That yells to Scum to come kill them.

So FA needs to tell everyone that he is Town and why.

That would help to persuade me that Avi is Scum.

If Avi is Scum he already knew for a fact I was Town anyway.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm more than willing to be Avi's target tonight. In fact, I want him to do that.
> 
> Scum can target me. If he's scum, I'll be the only NK.



OK, This tells me Avi is lying because we are both willing to be sacrificed.

Also, scum won't shoot you if Avi is scum because he won't be hiding behind you because he won't be a hider.

Anyway, I think if everyone goes through the posts they can figure out it needs to be me or Avi for the lynch today and we have to really hope there aren't 3 scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolf would not be saying to go ahead and lynch her if she had a PR.
> 
> Aye and Nutz can't claim if one or both have a PR. That yells to Scum to come kill them.
> 
> So FA needs to tell everyone that he is Town and why.
> 
> That would help to persuade me that Avi is Scum.
> 
> If Avi is Scum he already knew for a fact I was Town anyway.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



If it wins the game for town, I'd sacrifice myself even if I had an ability. I've done it before. We should not be telling scum if I have one or not unless I'm for sure the lynch today.


----------



## Nutz

Why do I feel like I am playing a poker game where 2's 3's 4's and 5's are all wild. 

There is no safe bet...please just put FA on L-1


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Why do I feel like I am playing a poker game where 2's 3's 4's and 5's are all wild.
> 
> There is no safe bet...please just put FA on L-1



You could be the Joker in the deck for all we know.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like I am playing a poker game where 2's 3's 4's and 5's are all wild.
> 
> There is no safe bet...please just put FA on L-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could be the Joker in the deck for all we know.
Click to expand...

I am...the wild card is always trump. That is why you guys should listen to me.


----------



## Nutz

I am not asking for a lynch...I am asking for someone to put FA at L-1.  See his response (there will be none because he knows remaining silent will just allow more over thinking).


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Avi
> 
> Please tell us why you chose to hide behind Rosie N1.



I was town reading her and I wanted to make sure. Seemed like a safe hide


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't want to force a claim from someone off the wagon when there is definitely scum on it. 

Lynch me, when I flip town, Avi will know Aye is scum or he'll be lying, fakeclaiming scum himself and town can lynch one of these two. If Avi is alive tomorrow, he's scum. If he's dead and Aye is alive, she's scum. 

Lynch one of them and win. 

If there's 3 then we are screwed.

I'll hammer myself at L-1. If you guys can think of a better way, do it but I can't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, was your ability modified in any way?


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321  Would you be willing to hide behind me tonight?



possibly. I want to think through the game play first. I haven't had as much time today as I expected


----------



## lulz

RosieS said:


> lulz
> 
> How'z about a VC?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Regards from Rosie


Not until I get home.


----------



## Nutz

OK...so now one will put FA at L-1.  I quit!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Fine!!

*Vote: FA_Q2
*
L-1

Anyone hammers before he can speak or before we decide if my plan is what we should do, is claiming scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, was your ability modified in any way?



other than two shot limit no.

I may have missed some questions. It's been a rough day. Please don't rush to a y decisions for anyone.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Fine!!
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2
> *
> L-1
> 
> Anyone hammers before he can speak or before we decide if my plan is what we should do, is claiming scum.



glad I saw that before I considered anything.


----------



## Avatar4321

Eh what the heck.

*vote fa*

I've just ensured a town win. Trust me


----------



## RosieS

I am still at NL right now.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> Eh what the heck.
> 
> *vote fa*
> 
> I've just ensured a town win. Trust me



!!??!!

better you voting on that wagon than me.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Eh what the heck.
> 
> *vote fa*
> 
> I've just ensured a town win. Trust me


Wait, that's the hammer, no?  Let's just lynch since we have the votes.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Fine!!
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2
> *
> L-1
> 
> Anyone hammers before he can speak or before we decide if my plan is what we should do, is claiming scum.


Love you, Wolfie.


----------



## Nutz

BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?



he did.

but I hammered FA so it's moot


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Wolf would not be saying to go ahead and lynch her if she had a PR.
> 
> Aye and Nutz can't claim if one or both have a PR. That yells to Scum to come kill them.
> 
> So FA needs to tell everyone that he is Town and why.
> 
> That would help to persuade me that Avi is Scum.
> 
> If Avi is Scum he already knew for a fact I was Town anyway.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


I am just a townie...meh...no fun for me.  No PR, no fake claims.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
Click to expand...

good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
Click to expand...


No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.

Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.
> 
> Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Well, I appreciate him not dragging it out...could be a scum move.  If we lose...I can accept the blame on this one....but I really do think FA is scum.


----------



## lulz

Nutz said:


> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?


Phone posting.  I assure I would never make that a rule.  I'm not sure if that's hammer so I'll lock the thread when I get home with a proper vote count.  Toodles.


----------



## Nutz

My theory of 1 scum and 2 traitors will be proven tonight.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.
> 
> Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I appreciate him not dragging it out...could be a scum move.  If we lose...I can accept the blame on this one....but I really do think FA is scum.
Click to expand...


oh I assure you I'm not scum.

I figured I'd not likely see an l1 FA again or you. May as well move. I've done the math. Town should win


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.
> 
> Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I appreciate him not dragging it out...could be a scum move.  If we lose...I can accept the blame on this one....but I really do think FA is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I assure you I'm not scum.
> 
> I figured I'd not likely see an l1 FA again or you. May as well move. I've done the math. Town should win
Click to expand...

I am just happy I didn't have to try as hard as D1.


----------



## Nutz

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.
> 
> Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I appreciate him not dragging it out...could be a scum move.  If we lose...I can accept the blame on this one....but I really do think FA is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I assure you I'm not scum.
> 
> I figured I'd not likely see an l1 FA again or you. May as well move. I've done the math. Town should win
Click to expand...

But if FA is not scum...one of us will be hyper-lynched.  My thoughts though...there is a sheriff in town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think Avi just scumclaimed Nutz and that scum just won. There must be 2 and Aye or Rosie is Avi's partner and he's trolling you right now. I see no reason for town to hammer. You probably aren't scum or you'd be reacting differently.

Oh well, if that's the case, well played scum I guess.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Seriously, that quickhammer was from scum. Trust me on this Nutz. I've seen it enough.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Seriously, that quickhammer was from scum. Trust me on this Nutz. I've seen it enough.


If we lose...it is my fault.  I can fully accept that.  But I also think there is a sheriff in town that will save the NK - so Avi will be super turbo lynched D3.

But I am rarely wrong.  You will be thanking me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.

If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.


Don't be so negative.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.
> 
> If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.


No you won't...respect my authorit-ay!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so negative.
Click to expand...


I've seen scum quickhammer enough to think he just won. I'd love to be wrong here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.
> 
> If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.



No you won't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.
> 
> If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't...respect my authorit-ay!
Click to expand...


I can't be protected. If we have a protective role, they'd be wasting it on me. Trust me on this.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen scum quickhammer enough to think he just won. I'd love to be wrong here.
Click to expand...


You're wrong.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Gotta check supper, will try to check the thread before it's too late and gets locked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.
> 
> If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't...respect my authorit-ay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be protected. If we have a protective role, they'd be wasting it on me. Trust me on this.
Click to expand...


OK


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen scum quickhammer enough to think he just won. I'd love to be wrong here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
Click to expand...


You quickhammered. It looks like scum unless there's some tomfoolery going on I don't know about.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen scum quickhammer enough to think he just won. I'd love to be wrong here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quickhammered. It looks like scum unless there's some tomfoolery going on I don't know about.
Click to expand...


I know how it looks. But I'm not scum. Town just won. Watch


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Fine!!
> 
> *Vote: FA_Q2
> *
> L-1
> 
> Anyone hammers before he can speak or before we decide if my plan is what we should do, is claiming scum.


Since it seems some here want a claim really badly: 
Roleblocker.  

I was sure of my train of thought last game night so I blocked Nutz.  

I didn't really like your plan at first but I think it actually makes sense.  Particularly with my ability factored in.  It is counter productive to lynch town.  We have 4 to select from.  You, aye, avi and rosie.  We should simply lynch the one that looks the most like scum on that wagon with confirmed scum on it.  

You realize that you just pressured a claim out of the one player that you are demanding is confirmed town considering that you are demanding there are only 2 scum in this game.  If that is the case then me and nutz are 2 confirmed town.  I fond that and your rush to lynch very suspicious.  The fact that you are placing yourself on the sacrificial alter and you play in general besides activity this game day are town to me.  Why then did you jump over this if you really think that there are only 2 scum in this game?

Avatar claims he checked Rosie.  That means, for me, she is also confirmed town.  IF avatar was lying then he is the scum on the wagon and she is town.  IF avatar is telling the truth then she is also hard confirmed town.  That means we have 3 CONFIRMED town if your 2 scum theory is correct.  The scum can only be one of: 

Avatar, AyeCantSeeYou or Wolfster77


One of those three MUST be scum no matter what the setup is and no matter what you think of my or nutz alignment.

Nutz - I was at work the final moments of day 2 - that is why I did not respond and the ONLY reason that I would not respond in that situation.  Being silent is bad no matter what your alignment is during the final moments of the night.

Right now there are 6 players: 
5T - 1S

If we follow wolfs plan and assume that avatar is town (and assuming worst case scenario): 
Lynch wolf - 4T - 1S

Avatar hides behind Aye, and she is scum: 
Avatar dies, night kill takes someone other than Aye
2T 1S and aye is CONFIRMED scum.  Town win.

Avatar hides behind Aye, and she is town:
then wolf was scum and we already lynched the last scum.  Avatar, Rosie and Aye cannot be town unless wolf was the scum on the wagon.

Avatar was lying and hides behind no one:
Night kill turns up anyone that is not Avatar or no one at all then he is confirmed scum.
2T - 1S and Avatar is CONFIRMED scum.  Town win.

I don't see any possibility where scum looses with this. Does anyone else?  If there are 2 remaining scum then we are in mylo and this whole plan is garbage.

Note: this works with either an Aye or a Wolf lynch.  It will not work with a Rosie, Avatar, *n*utz or my lynch.  It looks like we already have this in the bag.  Want to simply claim now scum 

If we follow this then day 3 shouldn't take more than a few minutes for a town win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys it was Avi and he was lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so negative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen scum quickhammer enough to think he just won. I'd love to be wrong here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You quickhammered. It looks like scum unless there's some tomfoolery going on I don't know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how it looks. But I'm not scum. Town just won. Watch
Click to expand...


You voted me, never pushed FA, I don't get it at all but if you are trolling right now, I don't appreciate it so I hope you are not and this is a town win.


----------



## FA_Q2

damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.  

My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
 We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FFS Avi, if you are scum trolling right now that's in really poor taste!!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm town as town can be, so we'll see what happens next.
> 
> If scum paid attention to my posts, I'll more than likely be the NK. Ya'll know who to go after next.
> 
> 
> 
> No you won't...respect my authorit-ay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't be protected. If we have a protective role, they'd be wasting it on me. Trust me on this.
Click to expand...

Why would you even say that or tell everyone.  My theory is correct....I will be NL because I know that there is still a traitor out there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won. 

Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.
> 
> My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
> We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.


Nah...Town just won.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Wolfsister77 didn't Lulz make the rule, you can't vote for yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did.
> 
> but I hammered FA so it's moot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good job...he is scum.  But I thought you had to claim intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is polite to claim intent to hammer, but it isn't required.
> 
> Avi can be found occasionally dispensing with niceties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I appreciate him not dragging it out...could be a scum move.  If we lose...I can accept the blame on this one....but I really do think FA is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I assure you I'm not scum.
> 
> I figured I'd not likely see an l1 FA again or you. May as well move. I've done the math. Town should win
Click to expand...

If you are town your math sucks.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.
> 
> My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
> We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...Town just won.
Click to expand...

I am not scum.  the other players will attest that if I was, I would have already claimed.  I always claim in the twilight.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won.
> 
> Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!


Wolf, you have been particularly dense on me this game.  i am NOT trolling and I was NEVER scum.  
My one LARGEST AND MOST OBVIOUS TELL as scum is I post constantly.  How you all seem to have missed that little fact is beyond me.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won.
> 
> Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!


Remember..Avi doesn't lie very often....right?   I sort of believe that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.
> 
> My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
> We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...Town just won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not scum.  the other players will attest that if I was, I would have already claimed.  I always claim in the twilight.
Click to expand...


If you are town, Avi is scum and a total ass for trolling. His play makes zero sense and it's aggravating me right now. If I lost, I don't want someone rubbing it in my face.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won.
> 
> Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you have been particularly dense on me this game.  i am NOT trolling and I was NEVER scum.
> My one LARGEST AND MOST OBVIOUS TELL as scum is I post constantly.  How you all seem to have missed that little fact is beyond me.
Click to expand...


No you don't. You lurked as scum in game 6.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won.
> 
> Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember..Avi doesn't lie very often....right?   I sort of believe that.
Click to expand...


He doesn't so if he's lying, and making this loss harder than it has to be, it's very low class.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.
> 
> My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
> We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...Town just won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not scum.  the other players will attest that if I was, I would have already claimed.  I always claim in the twilight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are town, Avi is scum and a total ass for trolling. His play makes zero sense and it's aggravating me right now. If I lost, I don't want someone rubbing it in my face.
Click to expand...

If there were 2 scum then we have not lost yet.  It is going to hinge on Avatar being believed or not and he might have just torpedoed that if he is town.  If scum and nutz was his partner (3 scum game) then yes, you are going to lose after the NK.

The problem is with you and aye.  If there is one scum tonight - nutz or rosie will be the target - count on it.  They are the only remaining confirmed town.  If there is 2 scum then the NK does not matter as long as it goes through (and aye seems intent on ensuring that it does) 

The 4 on the wagon is where the only confirmed scum is and right now I think it is avi considering that he just performed the ONE AND ONLY action that could result in a town loss.  The ONLY action.  And you helped him wolf - thought you would think through that a little better   Your plan was sound but REQUIRED an aye or your lynch.  Next day is 3T - 1S.  That is Mylo.  It will come down to figuring if you, aye or avatar is the scum.  50/50.  If avatar is town (and considering that I think he is going to be lynched tomorrow for this ass hattery) then he just bought the game for scum.  If he is scum then he was just doing what he had to so that the full plan could not be articulated.

Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so fucking confused. It is common decency to not troll the other team if you have already won.
> 
> Damn it FA or Avi-knock it off. It's hard enough as it is. Have some class!!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember..Avi doesn't lie very often....right?   I sort of believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't so if he's lying, and making this loss harder than it has to be, it's very low class.
Click to expand...

Ya know...he very well could be.  I am a total dick to Avi in the forums and insult his belief systems (although I am just joking).  But...I think he is better than that and is not scum.  FA is scum.  I am right.


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn - ninjad by a quick hammer.
> 
> My, nutz or Rosie lynch was the ONLY way that scum had a cold chance of hell in winning avatar you fucking ass.
> We were the only three confirmed town.  NOW you have more people on the damn wagon that are not clear.  The next game day, your alignment will NOT be certain as it would have been if you had lynched on the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...Town just won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not scum.  the other players will attest that if I was, I would have already claimed.  I always claim in the twilight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are town, Avi is scum and a total ass for trolling. His play makes zero sense and it's aggravating me right now. If I lost, I don't want someone rubbing it in my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there were 2 scum then we have not lost yet.  It is going to hinge on Avatar being believed or not and he might have just torpedoed that if he is town.  If scum and nutz was his partner (3 scum game) then yes, you are going to lose after the NK.
> 
> The problem is with you and aye.  If there is one scum tonight - nutz or rosie will be the target - count on it.  They are the only remaining confirmed town.  If there is 2 scum then the NK does not matter as long as it goes through (and aye seems intent on ensuring that it does)
> 
> The 4 on the wagon is where the only confirmed scum is and right now I think it is avi considering that he just performed the ONE AND ONLY action that could result in a town loss.  The ONLY action.  And you helped him wolf - thought you would think through that a little better   Your plan was sound but REQUIRED an aye or your lynch.  Next day is 3T - 1S.  That is Mylo.  It will come down to figuring if you, aye or avatar is the scum.  50/50.  If avatar is town (and considering that I think he is going to be lynched tomorrow for this ass hattery) then he just bought the game for scum.  If he is scum then he was just doing what he had to so that the full plan could not be articulated.
> 
> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?
Click to expand...

There will be no NK


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?



I really don't have a good answer for this. If you are town, I'm an idiot. I am town. I will not be happy if I contributed to a town loss. If you are town, my apologies FA. If you are scum, then ha but I'm not so sure any more and very confused.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> There will be no NK



Who should be protected if the game continues?


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
Click to expand...

You tell me.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good answer for this. If you are town, I'm an idiot. I am town. I will not be happy if I contributed to a town loss. If you are town, my apologies FA. If you are scum, then ha but I'm not so sure any more and very confused.
Click to expand...

No wolf....if he is Town...this one is on me.  Things went a little quicker than I thought...I fully expected you to come back and tell me to shut up and not vote FA.  But...FA is scum, so we will be alright.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good answer for this. If you are town, I'm an idiot. I am town. I will not be happy if I contributed to a town loss. If you are town, my apologies FA. If you are scum, then ha but I'm not so sure any more and very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wolf....if he is Town...this one is on me.  Things went a little quicker than I thought...I fully expected you to come back and tell me to shut up and not vote FA.  But...FA is scum, so we will be alright.
Click to expand...


I don't even know why the hell I did that. I guess I thought it would get him to come back and talk to us but I did not consider the possibility of a scum quickhammer and I know better than that. *sigh*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
Click to expand...


I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good answer for this. If you are town, I'm an idiot. I am town. I will not be happy if I contributed to a town loss. If you are town, my apologies FA. If you are scum, then ha but I'm not so sure any more and very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wolf....if he is Town...this one is on me.  Things went a little quicker than I thought...I fully expected you to come back and tell me to shut up and not vote FA.  But...FA is scum, so we will be alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know why the hell I did that. I guess I thought it would get him to come back and talk to us but I did not consider the possibility of a scum quickhammer and I know better than that. *sigh*
Click to expand...

We will be alright.  Game is not over.  If Avi is scum...we simply have to adjust.  But, FA is scum.


----------



## RosieS

I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.

I had a good run this game!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

RosieS said:


> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
Click to expand...

Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, YOU might also be the scum considering your vote ALSO allowed the hammer to happen when your own supposition required that I was town.  Why wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a good answer for this. If you are town, I'm an idiot. I am town. I will not be happy if I contributed to a town loss. If you are town, my apologies FA. If you are scum, then ha but I'm not so sure any more and very confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wolf....if he is Town...this one is on me.  Things went a little quicker than I thought...I fully expected you to come back and tell me to shut up and not vote FA.  But...FA is scum, so we will be alright.
Click to expand...

*sigh* I don't know why I have to reiterate this.  

Town.  Roleblocker.  Period.  

I would not drag this out unless there was something in it that would help my team.  Mostly, claiming scum during twilight I view as helpful because it distracts town and obliterates real talk during that time as well.  It also allows me to control the flow of the conversation.  Right now I am telling you I ma town so that you will listen to what I have to say in the last moments of the game.  I am most certainly not scum.  I outlined the plan wolf had brought up and it cannot be modified to fit with this new vote.  The absolutely sure fire town win will die with me (as it would have died with your or RosieS' lynch if there really are only 2 scum mates this game).  now it is a gamble if you can manage to nail the last scum tomorrow.  I notice that Avatar did not feel it necessary to tell you all for certain who he is going to 'hide' behind tomorrow.  I wonder why that is...


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
Click to expand...

You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not very happy with myself right now. I was resistant to voting FA all day because I wanted to vote on the wagon. I should of known better than to not think about a quickhammer possibility by scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
Click to expand...

dammit nutz.  IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR THERE TO BE 2 SCUM ON THE WAGON.  PERIOD.  GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD.

Rosie IS town no matter what.  Town avi would not lie about who he hid behind.  Scum Avi would but is the only scum on the wagon.  Rosie is CLEAR.

Wolf, Aye or Avi - your ONLY scum suspects.

If catching that scum does not end the game then nutz is the last one but if that is the case then we really have a very slim chance at wining.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
Click to expand...


All that needs to be said for now is that I can NOT be protected from a NK.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
Click to expand...


Then you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that needs to be said for now is that I can NOT be protected from a NK.
Click to expand...


Understood.


----------



## FA_Q2

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit nutz.  IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR THERE TO BE 2 SCUM ON THE WAGON.  PERIOD.  GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD.
> 
> Rosie IS town no matter what.  Town avi would not lie about who he hid behind.  Scum Avi would but is the only scum on the wagon.  Rosie is CLEAR.
> 
> Wolf, Aye or Avi - your ONLY scum suspects.
> 
> If catching that scum does not end the game then nutz is the last one but if that is the case then we really have a very slim chance at wining.
Click to expand...

I shouldn't say impossible - a GF mixes things up a bit but if that is the case then we are all fucked anyway.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
Click to expand...


I already did.

I stated I have no powers.

If Avi hid behind me I have no way of knowing.

But you oughta listen to those who keep saying I am Town.

Because they are telling it true.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

FA_Q2 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit nutz.  IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR THERE TO BE 2 SCUM ON THE WAGON.  PERIOD.  GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD.
> 
> Rosie IS town no matter what.  Town avi would not lie about who he hid behind.  Scum Avi would but is the only scum on the wagon.  Rosie is CLEAR.
> 
> Wolf, Aye or Avi - your ONLY scum suspects.
> 
> If catching that scum does not end the game then nutz is the last one but if that is the case then we really have a very slim chance at wining.
Click to expand...

WE???  You are dead.  There is no final reprieve.  The plank is about to drop.


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.
> 
> I stated I have no powers.
> 
> If Avi hid behind me I have no way of knowing.
> 
> But you oughta listen to those who keep saying I am Town.
> 
> Because they are telling it true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

I was saying Aye should reveal her PR.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm not very happy with myself right now. I was resistant to voting FA all day because I wanted to vote on the wagon. I should of known better than to not think about a quickhammer possibility by scum.


Its okay - I forgive you for killing me - 

Unless you are the scum - then I take that back


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thing is, everyone here is saying they are town so that means it's Avi. He's avoiding the thread like the plague. It's him if the game continues. It's gotta be.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nutz said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammit nutz.  IT IS IMPOSSIBLE FOR THERE TO BE 2 SCUM ON THE WAGON.  PERIOD.  GET THIS THROUGH YOUR HEAD.
> 
> Rosie IS town no matter what.  Town avi would not lie about who he hid behind.  Scum Avi would but is the only scum on the wagon.  Rosie is CLEAR.
> 
> Wolf, Aye or Avi - your ONLY scum suspects.
> 
> If catching that scum does not end the game then nutz is the last one but if that is the case then we really have a very slim chance at wining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WE???  You are dead.  There is no final reprieve.  The plank is about to drop.
Click to expand...

Yes WE.  I win WITH town.  It matter not if I die.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very happy with myself right now. I was resistant to voting FA all day because I wanted to vote on the wagon. I should of known better than to not think about a quickhammer possibility by scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay - I forgive you for killing me -
> 
> Unless you are the scum - then I take that back
Click to expand...


I swear to everything I hold dear, I am town. I am so sorry FA.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.
> 
> I stated I have no powers.
> 
> If Avi hid behind me I have no way of knowing.
> 
> But you oughta listen to those who keep saying I am Town.
> 
> Because they are telling it true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was saying Aye should reveal her PR.
Click to expand...


Not necessary really.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
Click to expand...

I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very happy with myself right now. I was resistant to voting FA all day because I wanted to vote on the wagon. I should of known better than to not think about a quickhammer possibility by scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay - I forgive you for killing me -
> 
> Unless you are the scum - then I take that back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear to everything I hold dear, I am town. I am so sorry FA.
Click to expand...

Don't apologize...he is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
Click to expand...


Thanks, that almost made me smile. I'm worried about all this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very happy with myself right now. I was resistant to voting FA all day because I wanted to vote on the wagon. I should of known better than to not think about a quickhammer possibility by scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay - I forgive you for killing me -
> 
> Unless you are the scum - then I take that back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I swear to everything I hold dear, I am town. I am so sorry FA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't apologize...he is scum.
Click to expand...


If he is, he's trolling bad and I'm not going to appreciate it at all. It's poor form.

I think Avi is scum because he's avoiding twilight and quickhammered town. Then he trolled badly too and I don't appreciate that either. 

Both actions are low.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should be protected if the game continues?
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
Click to expand...


I trust you.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, that almost made me smile. I'm worried about all this.
Click to expand...

You know...you just challenged me to make you smile!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust you.
Click to expand...

Better use those rubber sheets tonight!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nutz said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, that almost made me smile. I'm worried about all this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know...you just challenged me to make you smile!
Click to expand...


You are not a bad guy at all Nutz. You are all right.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It all hinges on if Avi is lying or not. Rosie probably.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
Click to expand...


Why? You coming over? LOL


----------



## Nutz

Alright...my show is on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> Alright...my show is on.



I already have it on. You're a few minutes late.


----------



## Avatar4321

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prolly should be getting ready to start razzing House in the Dead Zone, because I am very unlikely to live thru the night.
> 
> I had a good run this game!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you'll be here. I'm the one that can't be protected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mght as well reveal your claim since you keep on saying what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did.
> 
> I stated I have no powers.
> 
> If Avi hid behind me I have no way of knowing.
> 
> But you oughta listen to those who keep saying I am Town.
> 
> Because they are telling it true.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was saying Aye should reveal her PR.
Click to expand...


She doesn't have to. If she is being honest, it's obvious


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually...Rosie is suspect.  If there are 2 scum...Avi would misdirect by saying he hid behind Rosie to protect her (she being scum).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
Click to expand...

If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright...my show is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have it on. You're a few minutes late.
Click to expand...

Allright - now I am jealous.


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would protect me as well.  Too many positive qualities emanating from Nutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

  I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am still super confused but I love you guys anyway.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you.
> 
> 
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
Click to expand...


I like to keep you guessing!


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> I am still super confused but I love you guys anyway.


It's alright...I am confused too...but the better answer is that I am happy to have had the honor to interact with you!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better use those rubber sheets tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
Click to expand...

Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? You coming over? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
Click to expand...


I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to happen...you would need a sound proof room as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
Click to expand...

I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
Click to expand...


Awwwww! You're sweet!


----------



## Nutz

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you might have a better come back than that.  You must not have neighbors close by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
Click to expand...

I try.  Most people don't recognize it.


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep you guessing!
> 
> 
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.  Most people don't recognize it.
Click to expand...


Nutz iz salty.

Just sayin'.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical female.  are you looking for attention or trying to make me stand at attention?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.  Most people don't recognize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz iz salty.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

LOL...as long as you aren't saying scummy...I guess that is ok!


----------



## RosieS

Nutz said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got your attention, just like you got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.  Most people don't recognize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz iz salty.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...as long as you aren't saying scummy...I guess that is ok!
Click to expand...


I ain't sayin' what kind of Nutz I am talking about either.

Is it Planter's mixed Nutz in a can....

or the Nutz males spend a lifetime protecting.

Or maybe both.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Nutz

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.  Most people don't recognize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz iz salty.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...as long as you aren't saying scummy...I guess that is ok!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't sayin' what kind of Nutz I am talking about either.
> 
> Is it Planter's mixed Nutz in a can....
> 
> or the Nutz males spend a lifetime protecting.
> 
> Or maybe both.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

Not sure why it duplicated all of the pics/


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to make Wolf smile...you weren't supposed to make me smile too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww! You're sweet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try.  Most people don't recognize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz iz salty.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...as long as you aren't saying scummy...I guess that is ok!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't sayin' what kind of Nutz I am talking about either.
> 
> Is it Planter's mixed Nutz in a can....
> 
> or the Nutz males spend a lifetime protecting.
> 
> Or maybe both.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Hee Hee Hee, good one.


----------



## lulz

Cityville has a mall that looks rather nice.  Certain sections are lighted to make it look gold plated.  Yes going to the mall is a thing to do whether your a teen or an adult.  It's thanks to the movie theater.  It's an IMAX.






Vote Count~2.3
Wolfsister77-
Nutz-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
FA_Q2-AyeContSeeYou, Nutz, Wolfsister77, Avatar4321 (LYNCH)
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting:  RosieS, FA_Q2
With 6 Alive It's 4 to Lynch​
Deadline is: Tuesday, March 3rd, @8pm​
Mod Note: I've Missed new episodes of "Gotham" two weeks in a row.​


----------



## lulz

FA_Q2 Has been lynched!!!! He was....

TOWN ROLEBLOCKER!!!

FLAVOR: (THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)

You're a hacker and a pro. You graduated from MIT. But your family is really really wealthy. They paid full tuition when you went there. But you got into MIT based on your intellegence. You're no legacy admission. You got accepted into most of the IVY league too. But MIT had a special brand of Computer Science program. MIT had a special group of people and was most connected into the hacking community. And you learned all kinds of tricks.

But you're not a troublemaking hacker. You joined the steering committee to do some good in the world. Your family's wealth allows you to be idle and not have to work full time. And you're more of a nuisance hacker anyway. Getting access to someone's cellphone and telling them they have an emergency meeting out in the middle of no-where. Shutting off the power to someone's house. You know how to prank someone so that whatever plans they had for the entire night are completely ruined. As for the shenanigans that have been going on around Cityville...maybe you can use your skills to investigate them.






Night Phase comes to an end on Wednesday Febraury 25 @8pm PST.​


----------



## Nutz

shit


----------



## Wolfsister77

lulz 

*You forgot to lock the thread.*


----------



## lulz

Wolfsister77 said:


> lulz
> 
> *You forgot to lock the thread.*


I'm not called "lulz" for nothing!!!


----------



## lulz

Wolfsister77 has died under mysterious circumstances! How does someone get smoke inhalation without a fire?  She was...
Vanilla Townie!





Vanilla townies don't get flavor!


Vote Count~3.0
Nutz-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting:  RosieS, AyeCantSeeYou, Avatar4321, Nutz
With 4 Alive It's 3 to Lynch​
Deadline is: March 7th, @8pm​
Mod Note: I'm really enjoying "Empire" and I'm definitely watching it tonight.​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Avatar4321*


----------



## Nutz

*VOte: Avatar4321*


----------



## RosieS

*Vote: Avatar4321*


Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

You idiots. Nutz is the scum. You just lost


----------



## lulz

There were no good images to use for "vanilla processing plant" so I just grabbed this image instead.  Today theme is "Important Locations".


Vote Count~3.1
Nutz-
AyeCan'tSeeYou-
Avatar4321-AyeCantSeeYou, Nutz, RosieS (Lynch)
RosieS-
No Lynch-

Not Voting:  Avatar4321
With 4 Alive It's 3 to Lynch​
Deadline is: March 7th, @8pm​
Mod Note: The CFO character is easily the least compelling of the brothers while watching "Empire".  The bro who's homosexual has the best story arc so far.  But cookie and Mrs. Calhoun are interesting characters too.​


----------



## lulz

Welcome Avatar4321. You are aligned with yourself!

You are a Serial Killer.

FLAVOR...(THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)
You came to Cityville to escape your past. You went to the academy at Purplecity and as a rookie you killed someone while they were unarmed. You planted a knife on them and got away with it. But the shooting was controversial and to escape the heat you came here to Cityville.

It's been decades since and you've been able to control your urge to kill but things have reached a tipping point. You've retired from the force, but not from the killing......






The simple folks of Cityville have won the game!!!!  

Welcome RosieS/Nutz. You are aligned with the town.

You are a VANILLA TOWNIE! Vanilla townies are the heart and soul of Cityville!

During the day you may talk and vote.

Win Condition: You win when all threats to the town are eliminated.


Welcome AyeCantSeeYou. You are aligned with the town.

You are a Modified Beloved Princess!

FLAVOR: (THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)
You're the daughter of the C.E.O. for the vanilla processing plant in town. You're a princess in everything but name. You're all grown up now and of course you have nothing better to do but get involved in politics. You're going to inherit the leadership of the company someday but before then you want to secure a strong political position. 

But things are just so weird right now. Well you might as well get this house in order before you take over the company. A favorable political climate can only help and if you can expose the corruption in this town then all the better.​


----------



## lulz

Like I mentioned at the start...this game will affect the next game.  Things that mattered.

1) There was a beloved princess alive at the end of the game.  Endgammed or otherwise.

2) Town won.

3) The Vigilante got lynched before the serial killer.

4) There was one PR left alive, town or otherwise.


----------



## lulz

So I'd like to apologize for the game being run as it did.  I simply could not get more players.  I did not expect this to be only 8 players, but I was absolutely requiring this to be a multiball game.  I couldn't have three scum.  Think about it like this.  Town lynched incorrectly only once.  If nutz was scum then town would have just lost even after lynching correctly.  I suppose I could have made Wake a cop, but I don't think a cop would have been strong enough.  Sensor is a crazy powerful role and I felt like this would give me a chance to see it at last.


----------



## Avatar4321

So there was no second scum didn't see that one


----------



## Avatar4321

Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have no idea why you killed me when Rosie and Nutz were pretty much confirmed town.


----------



## Nutz

LOL  Good Times. I Still feel like a loser for getting FA lynched.


----------



## lulz

Avatar4321 said:


> Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.


By the way, that FA hammer was very awesome.  Like someone who feared no repurcussions.  It was one of the best scum hammers I've ever seen.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA can feel vindicated because he won with the town. And I've seen better scum quickhammers many times. Even participated in them myself.

Thanks lulz for modding!!

It was a cool game and I enjoyed playing with you all. Hope to do it again sometime.

gg town and that turbolynch of Avi was sweet!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

It is sweet justice I got to hammer House after he's fooled me as scum before.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wonder if me faking a protective PR contributed to my death? Was there any scum PT's lulz  or I suppose they just PM'd you. I know there was no dead QT.


----------



## Nutz

Wolfsister77 said:


> It is sweet justice I got to hammer House after he's fooled me as scum before.


It was fun.  Thanks for the help and putting up with me...you too AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA can feel vindicated because he won with the town. And I've seen better scum quickhammers many times. Even participated in them myself.
> 
> Thanks lulz for modding!!
> 
> It was a cool game and I enjoyed playing with you all. Hope to do it again sometime.
> 
> gg town and that turbolynch of Avi was sweet!!


Damn straight I am vindicated.  We took this one for town though it was straight up because House was bagged day one.

And that turbo was pretty awesome - not a single word that day lol.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have no idea why you killed me when Rosie and Nutz were pretty much confirmed town.



Because I was assuming two scum. Which means nutz was it.

I kill you. I figured he would kill one of the others and I might have a shot. Because it became apparent I couldn't win because of that sensor.


----------



## Avatar4321

What is a beloved princess anyway?


----------



## Avatar4321

lulz said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, that FA hammer was very awesome.  Like someone who feared no repurcussions.  It was one of the best scum hammers I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


What did I have to lose?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wonder if me faking a protective PR contributed to my death? Was there any scum PT's lulz  or I suppose they just PM'd you. I know there was no dead QT.


There was a dead conversation.  Not very long though - game ended up resolved awfully quickly.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> What is a beloved princess anyway?


Welcome AyeCantSeeYou. You are aligned with the town.

You are a Modified Beloved Princess!

FLAVOR: (THIS HAS NO BEARING ON THE GAME)
You're the daughter of the C.E.O. for the vanilla processing plant in town. You're a princess in everything but name. You're all grown up now and of course you have nothing better to do but get involved in politics. You're going to inherit the leadership of the company someday but before then you want to secure a strong political position.

But things are just so weird right now. Well you might as well get this house in order before you take over the company. A favorable political climate can only help and if you can expose the corruption in this town then all the better.
/END FLAVOR

If you are killed or lynched during the day, then the next day phase will be skipped. If you are killed during the night, then the next night phase will be skipped.

During the day you may talk and vote.

Win Condition: You win when all threats to the town are eliminated.


Basically, the team that killed aye was the team that was going to lose.  If she was a day one lynch and you guys didn't double target/kill each other - that would have been it - 4 town dead by day 2.

That is why she tried to draw the NK.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> What is a beloved princess anyway?



Beloved Princess - MafiaWiki


----------



## RosieS

I think this is my first game making it to the end.

It is pretty special!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> I think this is my first game making it to the end.
> 
> It is pretty special!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I was going to kill you last. I hoped nutz would kill aye. Figured she was a doc or something. I figured if he did I might be able to persuade you I was a own aligned mafia traitor and nutz was the scum.

it was a hail Mary play. But with that sensor reading it was all I could do to pull off a win.


----------



## Avatar4321

Btw I told you I guaranteed a town win.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, that FA hammer was very awesome.  Like someone who feared no repurcussions.  It was one of the best scum hammers I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I have to lose?
Click to expand...


Because you made it too obvious for being anti-town. House did as well.


----------



## Wake

Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.

Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.


If we had lynched another day one though it would have been an entirely different story.

Scum having 2 kills in an 8 player game is pretty damn big as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd replace the roleblocker with a doc and modify the sensor to one shot.


----------



## lulz

Wake said:


> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.


And despite that power, game went to mylo.


----------



## FA_Q2

lulz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.
> 
> 
> 
> And despite that power, game went to mylo.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that I think avatar had a real chance but the hider claim was a bad idea.  Had he claimed something that did not verify RosieS as town he might have gotten away with it.  She didn't post a lot and there would have been 4 on the wagon to chose from.  When Rosie became conf town, the mathematical solution was locked in and town could not loose.


----------



## Wake

lulz said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.
> 
> 
> 
> And despite that power, game went to mylo.
Click to expand...


On average the game is imbalanced. That it went to MyLo this game doesn't mean it's that way more than 50% of the time. Imagine if, Night 1, the SK and the Traitor killed each other. Or if the Sensor detected both of them only (or with a 3rd) on the same wagon or in the 'not lynching' pile. If possible I'd add in 5 more VTs and throw in a Goon.


----------



## lulz

Wake said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.
> 
> 
> 
> And despite that power, game went to mylo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On average the game is imbalanced. That it went to MyLo this game doesn't mean it's that way more than 50% of the time. Imagine if, Night 1, the SK and the Traitor killed each other. Or if the Sensor detected both of them only (or with a 3rd) on the same wagon or in the 'not lynching' pile. If possible I'd add in 5 more VTs and throw in a Goon.
Click to expand...

Wake, this game was in sign-ups for nearly two weeks and got only 8 people.  Two of whom admitted they probably shouldn't have signed up.  I considered all sorts of possibilities, including scum killing each other.  Granted the sensor powerful but thats how I imagined the sensor to work.  Plus the Beloved Princess Could have backfired if AyeCantSeeYou was forced to claim and nobody believed her.


----------



## Wake

When it comes to a scarcity of players, I'm fond of Nightless games with a heaping helping of subtle and fun abilities, modifiers, and scenarios.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> When it comes to a scarcity of players, I'm fond of Nightless games with a heaping helping of subtle and fun abilities, modifiers, and scenarios.


Example?  

I think a night less game with some nice abilities sounds rather fun.  What would you fill it with?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I enjoyed the last nightless game I played both here and offsite. They are fun.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewing the Setup list, Town has waaaAYYYYY too much power.
> 
> Not only was there crossfire risk for Scums, Townies had near God-like powers.
> 
> 
> 
> And despite that power, game went to mylo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention that I think avatar had a real chance but the hider claim was a bad idea.  Had he claimed something that did not verify RosieS as town he might have gotten away with it.  She didn't post a lot and there would have been 4 on the wagon to chose from.  When Rosie became conf town, the mathematical solution was locked in and town could not loose.
Click to expand...


If wake hadn't been a sensor, I wouldn't have had to claim at all


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, that FA hammer was very awesome.  Like someone who feared no repurcussions.  It was one of the best scum hammers I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I have to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you made it too obvious for being anti-town. House did as well.
Click to expand...


No you flaming dipshit, I was playing my towngame.  I didn't have any scum buddies, and I was hunting them just as much as town because *surpise, surprise* I BUS AS SCUM.

You reading me as scum just shows that you read actions you don't like as scum, and don't actually look for scum motivation.

Revel in your ignorance, but the fact remains, I was playing my towngame.


@SilverWolf Don't pat yourself on the back too hard about that hammer.  You didn't hammer me because you were scumreading me.    Aside from that, well played & congrats.

FA_Q2 AyeCantSeeYou Wake  - well done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> @SilverWolf Don't pat yourself on the back too hard about that hammer.  You didn't hammer me because you were scumreading me.    Aside from that, well played & congrats.



It doesn't matter. I feel really good hammering you when you were scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good game guys. I was playing on the assumption there was a second. That explains why all the kills were mine.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, that FA hammer was very awesome.  Like someone who feared no repurcussions.  It was one of the best scum hammers I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I have to lose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you made it too obvious for being anti-town. House did as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you flaming dipshit, I was playing my towngame.  I didn't have any scum buddies, and I was hunting them just as much as town because *surpise, surprise* I BUS AS SCUM.
> 
> You reading me as scum just shows that you read actions you don't like as scum, and don't actually look for scum motivation.
> 
> Revel in your ignorance, but the fact remains, I was playing my towngame.
> 
> 
> @SilverWolf Don't pat yourself on the back too hard about that hammer.  You didn't hammer me because you were scumreading me.    Aside from that, well played & congrats.
> 
> FA_Q2 AyeCantSeeYou Wake  - well done.
Click to expand...


Just an FYI, MrIGetPissedWhenPeopleSeeThroughMe, You were not playing your town game at all from what I saw. You made it far too obvious you were scum from the beginning. Your biggest mistake was to constantly scum read me and not give any reason for it other than to say my game was off. Even when I asked why you were saying that, you had nothing! My last vote on you was going to stay until either you or I was out of the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-You were impressive specifically because you changed your playstyle and made it that much easier for scum to use it as an excuse to go after you. I really did not think you would act the way you did as scum. That was mostly because I was town. If I was scum, I might use it as an excuse. That said, I didn't see House as scum right away. I have trouble reading him in all games. So good job.


----------



## RosieS

Just because House "thinks" he is playing his town game doesn't mean it appears that way to those that are town.

It was House's game that was off. And his hissy fit when his wagon started to grow was his town game? 

Hardly.

It was Avi's SK that went under the radar for me.

I was the only one correct about FA! LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

You did a good job figuring House out Rosie. What I liked the most is how much everyone has improved since the very first time we all played together.

This is 3 town wins in a row (if you don't count game 7), when town used to always lose. That's pretty cool.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> You did a good job figuring House out Rosie. What I liked the most is how much everyone has improved since the very first time we all played together.
> 
> This is 3 town wins in a row (if you don't count game 7), when town used to always lose. That's pretty cool.


I think those that drew scum might disagree with that 'better' claim 

The games are getting better though - less infighting and more playing.  Harder to play as scum in that environment - and more fun I imagine.

I find scum a MUCH more interesting role to play though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did a good job figuring House out Rosie. What I liked the most is how much everyone has improved since the very first time we all played together.
> 
> This is 3 town wins in a row (if you don't count game 7), when town used to always lose. That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I think those that drew scum might disagree with that 'better' claim
> 
> The games are getting better though - less infighting and more playing.  Harder to play as scum in that environment - and more fun I imagine.
> 
> I find scum a MUCH more interesting role to play though.
Click to expand...


You know, when I first drew scum I was scared to death to play it. Now I kind of like it when I get to be evil.


----------

